# The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List



## Nereffid

Welcome to the TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works.

The aim of this project/game is for TalkClassical members with a wide variety of interests and experiences to produce an ordered list of works composed before the year 1700.
This list will reflect a consensus among the participants regarding the most popular and/or significant works. 
Although the list is not definitive or official by any means, and should not be interpreted as such, it may nevertheless be used as a reference point for both newcomers and long-time classical listeners.

Those of us who run this project understand and respect the fact that not everyone on TC enjoys lists and polls, but we ask that you refrain from criticisms here in respect for those of us who do.

There has already been much discussion about a Pre-1700 list. See this thread for comments on the rationale for picking a 1700 cutoff, remarks on the voting format, including changes to the previously used procedure, and suggestions for works that might be included. Earlier (though less comprehensive) discussions can be found here and here.

*How the process works.*
The basic procedure involves a two-stage process that builds up the list 10 works at a time. 
Although the procedure is similar to that used in previous TC lists, there are some modifications as described below.

*Nomination round:*
Each participant can nominate up to 15 works, _without ranking them_. At the end of the nomination round, the works that receive the most nominations go forward to the voting round. The number of works going forward will vary depending on the spread of nominations; the aim will be for the voting round to include about 15 works, preferably no fewer than 12 and no more than 18.

*Voting round:*
Each participant votes for their 10 favourites from the list of most-nominated works. These favourites must be ranked in order of preference from 1st to 10th. Voters can vote for fewer than 10 if they wish.
At the end of the voting round, votes are counted as follows: the bottom-placed work in each voter's ballot receives 1 point, the next-highest receives 2 points, and so on up to a possible 10 points for the first-placed work if the voter has voted for the full 10 allowed. The 10 works with the greatest points totals are enshrined in the final list, in the order indicated by their points totals.
Any of the nominated works that fails to be enshrined by the voting round will have to be nominated again in the next nomination round.

Please note that while it's permissible for a participant to nominate or vote for only a single work, such a participant will have a much smaller impact on the final outcome than those who nominate 15 works and/or vote for 10 works.

*Eligibility:*
The basic requirement for any nominated work is that it is known (or widely presumed) to have been composed before the year 1700.
What is called "a work" may vary: it might be a single piece or a large published collection of pieces. Rather than having a single rule on this, wherever there is debate the appropriate approach will be decided on a case-by-case basis.
Discussion of such matters is welcome at all times, either on this thread or in the older discussion thread.

*Participation:*
All participants are welcome, regardless of the depth of their knowledge of pre-1700 music. 
Participants can join, leave, and rejoin the game at any point; it's also ok to, for example, ignore the nomination round and just do the voting round.
Because much of this music may be unfamiliar to many, both the nomination and voting rounds will be open for a reasonable period to give people time to listen to suggested works.
Regarding any possible gamesmanship: Fortunately, the voting procedures used in this project not only make it difficult to engage in such behavior, they also make it easy for the moderator to eliminate a troublesome participant's contribution. But this shouldn't be an issue. At all times, respect each other's contributions, and remember it's only a game.
The initial aim is to produce a list of 100 works, but further rounds will be added if there's sufficient interest.

So... have fun, and happy listening!


----------



## Nereffid

*The first Nomination Round is now open!*

Please submit a list of *up to 15 works*, _without ranking them_.

For suggestions for possible nominations, see the contributions to the discussion thread.

Because this is the beginning and the music may be less familiar to many, the first Nomination Round will remain open for a full 7 days, and *will close at 11:00 GMT on February 19.*


----------



## manyene

Monteverdi: Vespers; Orfeo; Madrigals Book 7.

Byrd: Ave Verum

Purcell: Hail Bright Cecilia; Dido and Aeneas


----------



## D Smith

I'm happy to see this started - thank you Nereffid! I'll be nominating near the end of next week as I want to re-listen to some works first.


----------



## Nereffid

My own 15:

Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
Dowland: First Booke of Songes
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
Josquin: Miserere mei
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Mouton: Nesciens Mater
Ockeghem: Intemerata Dei Mater
Pérotin: Sederunt principes
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Solage: Fumeux fume par fumée
Victoria: Ave Maria a 8


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Tallis: Spem in Alium
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
Josquin: Missa Ave maris stella
Monteverdi: Madrigals book 8
Pérotin: Sederunt principes
Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli

I wish I were more knowledgeable about pre-1700 music. 

PS. I've heard a couple works by Machaut, but I can't recall which ones.


----------



## Nereffid

DiesIraeCX said:


> I wish I were more knowledgeable about pre-1700 music.


As I suggested above, if you can spare the time to listen to the works that get selected for the voting rounds, you can vote in the list while also increasing your knowledge.


----------



## Chronochromie

Does Monteverdi's Selva morale e spirituale count as a single work? I would think not, but...


----------



## Nereffid

Chronochromie said:


> Does Monteverdi's Selva morale e spirituale count as a single work? I would think not, but...


I'm OK with it being treated as a single work. If it's _not_, then what are the chances that any individual piece would get enough support?


----------



## DiesIraeCX

DiesIraeCX said:


> Tallis: Spem in Alium
> Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
> Josquin: Missa Ave maris stella
> Monteverdi: Madrigals book 8
> Pérotin: Sederunt principes
> Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
> Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
> 
> I wish I were more knowledgeable about pre-1700 music.
> 
> PS. I've heard a couple works by Machaut, but I can't recall which ones.


I'd like to add in

Machaut: Messe de Notre Dame
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
Dufay: Salve, flos Tuscae
Palestrina: Missa Brevis


----------



## Winterreisender

I found it difficult to select as there are many composers whose style I admire but who have no particular pieces that tower above the rest of their oeuvre (e.g. Leonin, Perotin). So here's the best I can come up with for now (and I apologise in advance for my lack of opera):

Biber – Rosary Sonatas
Buxtehude – Membra Jesu Nostri
Byrd – Mass for Four Voices
Charpentier – Te Deum
Dowland – Second Booke of Songes
Josquin – Missa Pange lingua
Lassus – Le Lagrime di San Pietro
Machaut – Messe de Nostre Dame
Monteverdi – 1610 Vespers
Ockeghem – Requiem
Palestrina – Missa Papae Marcelli
Praetorius – Terpsichore
Purcell – Hail Bright Cecilia
Schütz – Musikalische Exequien
Tallis – Spem in Alium


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Thanks for this, Nerrefid

Please can I ask about my favourite early music CD - _*The Pilgrimage to Santiago *_- Catherine Bott / New London Consort / Philip Pickett (on Oisseaux-Lyre - now Decca)? This is two CDs with tracks drawn from at least three sources (CD1 track listing is below) - so, unlike Monteverdi's _Selva morale e spirituale _ (on 3 CDs) this can't be thought of as a 'single work' but yet individual tracks are very unlikely to attract sufficient votes.

I guess some other 'well-known' early music sets might follow a similar pattern

Alfonso X 'El Sabio' (1221-1281): Cantigas de Santa Maria 
-	Quen a Virgen ben servira
-	Non e gran causa

Anonymous: Burgos Codex de Las Huelgas (12/13th Century Iberian Manuscript) 
-	Belial Vocatur
-	Surrexit de tumulo
-	Ex illustri
-	Alpha bovi/Domino
-	Planctus
-	Verbum bonum et suavi
-	Agnus Dei/Regula moris
-	Fa, fa mi fa/Ut re mi ut

Codex Calixtinus (Jacobus) Polyphony, plainchant and instrumental collection (12/13th c)
-	Dum pater familias

PS - this is *not* my nomination list


----------



## GreenMamba

Allegri: Miserere 
Charpentier: Te Deum
Gesualdo: Madrigals, book 5
Gesualdo: Madrigals, book 6
Monteverdi: L’Orfeo
Machaut: "Puis qu'en oubli"
Machaut: Messe de Notre Dame
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Ockeghem: Missa prolationum 
Ockeghem: Requiem
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Tallis: Spem in Alium


----------



## Lukecash12

Gesualdo: madrigals, book 6
Gesualdo: tribulationem et dolorem
Lassus: prophetiae sibyllarum
Lassus: missa pro defunctus a 4
Monteverdi: messa a quattro voci SV 190
Monteverdi: zefiro torna e di soavi accenti
Perotin: sederunt principes
Machaut: messe de nostre dame
Gombert: missa media vita
Gombert: tribulatio et angustia
Tallis: incipit lamentatio ieremiae prophetae
Ockeghem: requiem
Palestrina: sicut cervus
Palestrina: missa pape marcelli
Gesualdo: miserere (this one's a lesser known stunner that I suggest our members check out before the nominations are closed!)


----------



## Mahlerian

Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
Gesualdo: Miserere
Josquin: Missa "L'Homme Arme"
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: 1610 Vespers
Ockeghem: Missa prolationum
Ockeghem: Requiem
Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
Perotin: Viderunt omnes
Purcell: Dido and Aneas
Solage: Fumeux fume par fumée
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah

I'd like to stress that I'm absolutely no expert in this area, and I'll be learning much along with everyone else.


----------



## science

1. Allegri: Miserere
2. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
3. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
4. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
5. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
6. Tallis: Spem in alium
7. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
8. Monteverdi: Madrigals book 5
9. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
10. Monteverdi: Vespers
11. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
12. Hildegard von Bingen: Ordo virtutum
13. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis
14. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
15. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas

Edit: This is not ranked....


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

science said:


> 1. Allegri: Miserere
> 2. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
> 3. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
> 4. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
> 5. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
> 6. Tallis: Spem in alium
> 7. Byrd: *The Great Service*
> 8. Monteverdi: Madrigals book *8*
> 9. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
> 10. Monteverdi: Vespers
> 11. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
> 12. Hildegard von Bingen: Ordo virtutum
> 13. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis
> 14. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
> 15. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
> 
> Edit: This is not ranked....


Your list is so close to mine that I will simply quote it and point out the differences with bold type.


----------



## Chronochromie

Biber - Rosary Sonatas
Gesualdo - Madrigals, Book 6
Gesualdo - Tenebrae Responsoria
Lassus - Lagrime di San Pietro
Lully - Armide
Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
Monteverdi - Vespers of 1610
Monteverdi - Madrigals, Book 8
Monteverdi - Selva morale e spirituale
Josquin - Ave Maria...Virgo serena
Josquin - Miserere
Josquin - Missa Pange Lingua
Ockeghem - Missa Prolationum
Tallis - Spem in alium
Victoria - Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Marenzio madrigals book 5, for 6 voices
Dowland Fantasias & Pavans for lute
Frescobaldi Toccatas & partitas
Schütz-Geistliche chor music
Monteverdi-Love & war madrigals
da Milano-ricercares & fantasias 
Mudarra-fantasias
Lassus-David psalmes
Lassus-prophitae sibyllarum
Lassus-Lagrime di san pietro
Lassus-Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594)
Victoria-Tenebrae Responsories 
Josquin-Missa pange lingua
Froberger-some suites
Buxtehude-organ works


----------



## pjang23

Biber: Mystery Sonatas
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
Gesualdo: Madrigals Book VI
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
Ockeghem: Missa prolationum
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Pérotin: Sederunt principes
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Tallis: Spem in alium



GreenMamba said:


> *Machaut: "Puis qu'en oubli"*


I think it will make sense to group the nine Songs from Le Voir Dit together.


----------



## SimonNZ

Headphone Hermit said:


> Thanks for this, Nerrefid
> 
> Please can I ask about my favourite early music CD - _*The Pilgrimage to Santiago *_- Catherine Bott / New London Consort / Philip Pickett (on Oisseaux-Lyre - now Decca)? This is two CDs with tracks drawn from at least three sources (CD1 track listing is below) - so, unlike Monteverdi's _Selva morale e spirituale _ (on 3 CDs) this can't be thought of as a 'single work' but yet individual tracks are very unlikely to attract sufficient votes.
> 
> I guess some other 'well-known' early music sets might follow a similar pattern
> 
> Alfonso X 'El Sabio' (1221-1281): Cantigas de Santa Maria
> -	Quen a Virgen ben servira
> -	Non e gran causa
> 
> Anonymous: Burgos Codex de Las Huelgas (12/13th Century Iberian Manuscript)
> -	Belial Vocatur
> -	Surrexit de tumulo
> -	Ex illustri
> -	Alpha bovi/Domino
> -	Planctus
> -	Verbum bonum et suavi
> -	Agnus Dei/Regula moris
> -	Fa, fa mi fa/Ut re mi ut
> 
> Codex Calixtinus (Jacobus) Polyphony, plainchant and instrumental collection (12/13th c)
> -	Dum pater familias
> 
> PS - this is *not* my nomination list


My two cents worth would be that you should vote for Cantigas de Santa Maria (which others have already done) or Codex de Las Huelgas or Codex Calixtinus etc. Especially as its probably going to be hard for individual medieval songs or dances to get support over another, and it levels the playing field a bit more with the larger-scale works of the renaissance. Plus there aren't that many medieval manuscripts that have been recorded as the manuscript-groupings as these have, so it wouldn't start an avalanche of codex recommendations, while covering a lot of loose ends.



Mahlerian said:


> Solage: Fumeux fume par fumée


Likewise, something like this might be more useful as a recommendation for the Chantilly Codex, (with maybe the specific work in parenthesis?).

But I'll roll with whatever people do - just my two cents.


----------



## Guest

I'm reluctant to embarrass myself here.


----------



## SimonNZ

nathanb said:


> I'm reluctant to embarrass myself here.


But this will be an education for everyone.

Or, to look at it another way: you're not going to be tested on your votes - you could tell us they're the result of decades in the archives and lecturing and we'd have to believe you.


----------



## Lukecash12

SimonNZ said:


> But this will be an education for everyone.
> 
> Or, to look at it another way: you're not going to be tested on your votes - you could tell us they're the result of decades in the archives and lecturing and we'd have to believe you.


Oh, btw... my votes are the result of decades in the archives and lecturing


----------



## pjang23

SimonNZ said:


> But this will be an education for everyone.
> 
> Or, to look at it another way: you're not going to be tested on your votes - you could tell us they're the result of decades in the archives and lecturing and we'd have to believe you.


Agreed. I doubt any single person could come up with a whole ranked list on their own, but this project is a great way to pool together our knowledge, cover each others' blind spots, and get some kind of consensus. It's easy to put together a large unranked list, but the votes and ranks that this list produces will help us know where to begin when going through that unranked list.


----------



## Chordalrock

Dufay - Salve flos
Dufay - Ecclesie militantis
Dufay - Missa L'homme arme
Dufay - Missa Ave regina caelorum
Dufay - Missa Se la face ay pale
Gombert - Media vita, a 6 (the motet, not the mass!)
Gombert - O, Jesu Christe, a 6 (aka Sancta Maria)
Josquin - Salve regina, a 5
Palestrina - Missa Repleature os meum

If Palestrina could choose a work to represent himself, he might choose his supreme technical achievement, the Missa Repleature os meum. Come on people, it's on Spotify - make it happen folks!

I'll do some investigative listening for the last six nominations, and add them in a few days.


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ said:


> But this will be an education for everyone.
> 
> Or, to look at it another way: you're not going to be tested on your votes - you could tell us they're the result of decades in the archives and lecturing and we'd have to believe you.


Well, I have some things I could vote for, but the main problem is that I'm not particularly interested in an education at this moment in time. Capacity reasons, mostly. Until I get my new music player with multiple SD card slots as an upgrade from my bloated iPod classic, my contemporary music binge is taking up the vast majority of my technological capacity. Those polls of mine? I've got a ton more where that came from at the moment.

But I'll throw some of my main favs down a little later, yeah. Expect Gesualdo and Monteverdi at the least.

This reminds me of when I tell people that I don't really watch movies/TV hardly at all. Thing is, I love that stuff. But I have music on at all times when I'm free so... I have to say "It's not that I don't love movies, it's that I'm too busy with something I love more!"


----------



## SimonNZ

"Cantigas de Santa Maria"
"Llibre Vermell de Montserrat"
"Messe de Tournai"
Biber - Rosary Sonatas
Byrd - My Lady Neville's Booke
Dowland - Second Booke Of Songs
Machaut - La Remede de Fortune
Monteverdi - 1610 Vespers
Monteverdi - Selva Morale e Spirituale
Ockeghem - Missa Mi-Mi
Palestrina - Canticum Canticorum
Schutz - Musikalische Exequien
Tallis - Lamentations Of Jeremiah
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
Victoria - Tenebrae Responsories


----------



## StDior

1.	Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
2.	Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
3.	Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
4.	Cavalli: La Calisto
5.	Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
6.	Pachelbel: Canon in D
7.	Cavalli: Il Giasone
8.	Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
9.	Cavalli: L'Artemisia
10.	Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli 
11.	Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
12.	Cavalli: Il rapimento d'Helena
13.	Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
14.	De Machaut: Je vivroie liement
15.	Allegri: Miserere


----------



## tdc

Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: 1610 Vespers
Monteverdi: Selva Morale e Spirituale
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Lully: Armide
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Biber: Mystery Sonatas
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
Dufay: Ballade 'Resvellies vous'
Hildegard von Bingen: Ordo virtutum
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Charpentier: Te Deum
Allegri: Miserere 
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Schutz: Musikalische Exequien


----------



## Nereffid

*Codices etc. *

I think it's fine to nominate these collections if you don't think there's any particular work that stands out, but if there's a piece that seems to have a life of its own it could be nominated separately. 
(In fact I can think of two cases where I'd like to nominate _part of_ a manuscript! Those are the two fairly well-known sets of medieval dances, one found in the _Manuscrit du Roi_ and the other in Add. MS 29987.)

Perhaps it might be best _not_ to make a decision right now, and see how the nominations pan out first.
Ultimately whether a work appears on the enshrined list depends on how many nominations it gets; if, for example, 6 people have each nominated different pieces from the Chantilly Codex then, as Dungeon Master or whatever my official title is, I might decide that the entire codex has been given 6 nominations. Our end goal is a reference list rather than a gospel, so such changes can be made even after several rounds. Seeing as we're largely non-experts in this field, I assume I'll need to do a bit of housekeeping at the end of each nomination round anyway.


----------



## Nereffid

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Marenzio madrigals book 5, for 6 voices
> Dowland Fantasias & Pavans for lute
> Frescobaldi Toccatas & partitas
> Schütz-Geistliche chor music
> Monteverdi-Love & war madrigals
> da Milano-ricercares & fantasias
> Mudarra-fantasias
> Lassus-David psalmes
> Lassus-prophitae sibyllarum
> Lassus-Lagrime di san pietro
> Lassus-Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594)
> Victoria-Tenebrae Responsories
> Josquin-Missa pange lingua
> Froberger-some suites
> Buxtehude-organ works


Given the way the nominations have been going so far, I don't think any of these will be a problem for this round, but some of these nominations are too vague. I know that if a composer has written quite a lot of similar music outside of obvious collections, it can be difficult to pick a stand-out piece. But something like "Froberger - some suites" isn't as precise as we're used to in these projects.
You don't need to change your nominations for this round, unless it might materially affect the final outcome. But if you could have more targeted nominations next time round it would be helpful (not just for your humble vote-tallyer but for other participants who might support your nominations). For instance, you might name a specific Froberger suite or one of the two collections, _Libro Secundo_ and _Libro Quarto_.


----------



## Nereffid

Mahlerian said:


> Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
> Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
> Gesualdo: Miserere
> *Josquin: Missa "L'Homme Arme"*
> Lassus: Penitential Psalms
> Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
> Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
> Monteverdi: 1610 Vespers
> Ockeghem: Missa prolationum
> Ockeghem: Requiem
> Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
> Perotin: Viderunt omnes
> Purcell: Dido and Aneas
> Solage: Fumeux fume par fumée
> Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah


Clarification needed here: Josquin wrote two "L'homme armé" masses: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales and Missa L'homme armé sexti toni. The former is, Wikipedia tells me, "the most famous mass Josquin composed".


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I see that my Dowland, da Milano, Mudarra, Froberger & Buxtehude can be more precise. I probably don't have a favorite but will give a try:
Dowland-Lachrymae antique pavan, Piper's pavan & A Fantasie 
da Milano-Fantasia 34 "La compagna"
Mudarra-primo libro (fantasia XII)
Froberger-suite XX
Buxtehude-BuxWV 210


----------



## Mahlerian

Nereffid said:


> Clarification needed here: Josquin wrote two "L'homme armé" masses: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales and Missa L'homme armé sexti toni. The former is, Wikipedia tells me, "the most famous mass Josquin composed".


Ah, the former, sorry.


----------



## isorhythm

Buxtehude: Te Deum laudamus
Byrd: Mass for 5 voices
Josquin: Missa dux Ferrariae
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
Mundy: Vox Patris caelestis
Ockeghem: Missa de plus en plus
Palestrina: Missa assumpta est Maria
Perotin: Viderunt omnes
Scheidemann: Jesus Christus unser Heiland (II)
Schutz: Psalmen Davids
Tallis: Spem in alium
Taverner: Dum transisset sabbatum
Victoria: Tenebrae responsories
White: Lamentations of Jeremiah


----------



## MagneticGhost

I see this thread as a cynical attempt to get me to shell out yet more money on CDs. Nevertheless I'm happy to join in 


Allegri: Miserere
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Dowland: First Book of Songs
Gesualdo: Tenebrae
Hildegard de Bingen: Ordo Virtutum
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Morales: Missa Pro Defunctis
Ockeghem: Requiem
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Schutz: Psalmen Davids
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis


----------



## Faustian

Allegri: Miserere
Byrd: Songs of Sundry Natures
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
Machaut: Le Voir Dit
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Victoria: Officium Defunctorum


----------



## tortkis

Carmina Burana (11th-13th c.)
Hildegard von Bingen: (1098-1179): O dulcissime amator (Symphonia virginum)
Venite a laudare (13th-14th c.)
Martín Codax (mid 13th c.): Cantigas de amigo
Guillaume de Machaut (c.1300-1377): Messe De Nostre Dame
Francesco Landini (1325/1335-1397): Conviens' a fede
Bartholomeus de Bononia (fl.1405-27): Morir desio
Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina (c.1525-1594): Missa Hodie Christus natus est
William Byrd (c.1539-1623): Pavanes and Galliards
Luca Marenzio (1553/1554-1599): Madrigali a quattro voci
John Dowland (1563-1626): Second Booke of Songes
Girolamo Frescobaldi (1583–1643): Capriccios
Giovanni Gabrieli (c.1554-1612): Sacrae Symphoniae
Marc-Antoine Charpentier (1643-1704): Te Deum H. 146 (1688~1698)
Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber (1644-1704): Mystery Sonatas (1676)


----------



## Lukecash12

Gesualdo book 6 ftw!


----------



## GioCar

My first round is a tribute to some composers and works from my country.

1. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate (1615)
2. Gabrieli G.: Sacrae Symphoniae (1597)
3. Gabrieli G.: Symphoniae Sacrae II (1615)
4. Gesualdo: Quinto libro di madrigali (1611)
5. Gesualdo: Sesto libro di madrigali (1611)
6. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria (1611)
7. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali (1635)
8. Marenzio: Quinto libro di madrigali a sei voci (1591)
9. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea (1643)
10. Monteverdi: Madrigali guerrieri et amorosi (book 8) (1638) 
11. Monteverdi: Quinto libro de madrigali (1605)
12. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine (1610)
13. Palestrina: Missa papae Marcelli (1562)
14. Palestrina: Motettorum liber quartus (Canticum Canticorum Salomonis) (1583-84)
15. Palestrina: Stabat mater (1589?)


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Allegri: Miserere
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales 
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Monteverdi: Vespers
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationem
Ockeghem: Requiem
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis


----------



## Chordalrock

Chordalrock said:


> Dufay - Salve flos
> Dufay - Ecclesie militantis
> Dufay - Missa L'homme arme
> Dufay - Missa Ave regina caelorum
> Dufay - Missa Se la face ay pale
> Gombert - Media vita, a 6 (the motet, not the mass!)
> Gombert - O, Jesu Christe, a 6 (aka Sancta Maria)
> Josquin - Salve regina, a 5
> Palestrina - Missa Repleature os meum
> 
> If Palestrina could choose a work to represent himself, he might choose his supreme technical achievement, the Missa Repleature os meum. Come on people, it's on Spotify - make it happen folks!
> 
> I'll do some investigative listening for the last six nominations, and add them in a few days.


Here's my last six for this round. I'll mostly just second some other nominations:

Ockeghem - Missa Mi mi
Ockeghem - Missa De plus en plus
Josquin - Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
White - Lamentations
Pierre de la Rue - Missa L'homme arme
Obrecht - Missa Malheur me bat


----------



## mmsbls

Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dufay: Missa Se lay face ay pale
Gabrieli: Sacrae symphoniae
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Monteverdi: Vespers
Ockeghem: Missa prolationum
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Tallis: Spem in alium
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis


----------



## Trout

Just for clarification, a lot of people seem to voting for Victoria's "Missa pro defunctis", but Victoria wrote (at least) 2 settings of the Requiem Mass: one in 1583 ("Missa pro defunctis" according to IMSLP and others) and one in 1603 (called "Officium Defunctorum" by IMSLP, Wikipedia, and others, but also sometimes "Missa pro defunctis" as well). Wikipedia lauds the latter as "his most famous work, and his masterpiece" which makes me wonder whether the voters actually mean that work or the less well-known one?


----------



## Nereffid

Trout said:


> Just for clarification, a lot of people seem to voting for Victoria's "Missa pro defunctis", but Victoria wrote (at least) 2 settings of the Requiem Mass: one in 1583 ("Missa pro defunctis" according to IMSLP and others) and one in 1603 (called "Officium Defunctorum" by IMSLP, Wikipedia, and others, but also sometimes "Missa pro defunctis" as well). Wikipedia lauds the latter as "his most famous work, and his masterpiece" which makes me wonder whether the voters actually mean that work or the less well-known one?


I had forgotten there was an earlier one, so I've been assuming everyone meant the later one.

Looking at recordings on ArkivMusic, it seems confusion is widespread - most of the 6 recordings it lists as "Missa pro defunctis" are actually the "Officium defunctorum".


----------



## mmsbls

I checked several recordings listed on Naxos. The work seems to have 3 names: Requiem, Officium defunctorum, and Missa pro defunctis. Most are listed as written in 1605, but I found one listing showing 1603. 

At any rate I do in fact mean the later one.


----------



## PlaySalieri

Henry VIII - "Pastyme With Good Companye"
Monteverdi Vespers
Tallis - Spem in Alum
Purcell - King Arthur
Purcell - Fairy Queen
Purcell - Dido and Aneas


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Regarding the Victoria Requiem, the earlier work was for 4 voices (and appears to have been recorded three times). The later work was for 6 voices and appears to have been recorded many more times (*but* it appears that both of these were released on the Archiv/DG label).

Early work: Deux-Elles, Arkay Records, DG Archiv / DG Deutsche Grammophon

Later work: Decca, Gimell, Coro, Licanus, Hyperion, Enchiriadis, Arsis, Gallo, DG Archiv/DG Deutsche Grammophon, Pan Classics, Signum Classics, Rondeau, Phi, Linn Records, Harmonia Mundi

My vote was for the later Requiem with 6 voices :tiphat:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Nereffid said:


> I had forgotten there was an earlier one, so I've been assuming everyone meant the later one.
> 
> Looking at recordings on ArkivMusic, it seems confusion is widespread - most of the 6 recordings it lists as "Missa pro defunctis" are actually the "Officium defunctorum".


Archiv released both the 1583 and the 1603 work. The 1605 refers to a later printed edition that included some additional bits and bobs, but it is essentially the same 'Requiem'

Looks like fun times ahead for this poll - 'authoritative version' has a much looser definition in this genre of music than in later music - for a start, copyright was almost non-existent and pirated editions (or editions with scribal alterations) could pop up anywhere


----------



## Lukecash12

Machaut's Messe de Nostre Dame has been a hit so far, and I'm sure it may have something to do with this:






The Amen section here (around the 3:50 mark) has friggin' mindblowing melismas.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Chantilly Codex 
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme
Dufay: Nuper Rosarum Flores
_Josquin: Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae_
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
_Le Jeune: Le printemps_
Machaut: Lay de la fonteinne
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Machaut: Quant en moy
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-mi
Ockeghem: Missa prolationum
Ockeghem: Requiem
_Pérotin: Alleluia nativitas_
Pérotin: Sederunt principes
Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
Tallis: Spem in Alum


----------



## clara s

Josquin des Prez - Miserere mei Deus (a most famous setting of psalm 50)
C. Monteverdi - Zefiro Torna (a most magnificent madrigal)
Michael Praetorius - Terpsichore Dances 
J. Pachelbel - Canon 
J.B. Lully - Armide (with unique passacaglias)
C. Monteverdi - Vespro della Beate Vergine (one and only Monteverdi)
C. Monteverdi - VIII book of Madrigals
Giovanni P. da Palestrina - Stabat Mater (do I prefer this better than Pergolesi’s?)
John Dowland – Lachrimae (very talented, I just discovered him)
Tomas L. de Victoria - Officium Defunctorum
Carlo Gesualdo - Madrigali libro II
H. Von Bingen - Canticles of Ecstasy Sequentia (very powerful)
J. Ockeghem - Quant de vous seul je pers la veue 
H. Schutz - Es steh Gott auf (strong piece, in the traces of Monteverdi)
Perotin - Beata Viscera (beautiful bond of text and music)


----------



## D Smith

Nominations Round 1:

Allegri: Miserere
Buxtehude: Praeludium in F Sharp Minor BuxWV 146
Byrd: Mass for 4 voices
Hildegard von Bingen: Symphonia virginium: O dulcissime amator 
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
Lobo: Requiem for six voices
Mauchat: Messe de Nostre Dame
Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Ockeghem: Missa De plus en plus
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Perotin: Viderunt omnes
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Tallis: Spem in Alum
Victoria; Missa pro defunctis (1605, the later one)


----------



## Nereffid

clara s said:


> H. Von Bingen - Canticles of Ecstasy Sequentia (very powerful)


Unfortunately this isn't a specific work or collection - it's just the title of the Sequentia album.

Hildegard's works basically comprise two things: the morality play _Ordo Virtutum_ and the 69-piece collection _Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum_.
So far, 4 people have nominated _Ordo Virtutum_, and 2 have nominated the "symphonia" _O dulcissime amator_. Perhaps it might make sense to just have _Symphonia armoniae_ as the nomination in the latter case, and I can include clara s's nomination with this.
It's unlikely that Hildegard will go through to the voting round this time anyway, but in future rounds it might be helpful for others who wish to nominate Hildegard if they don't have to pick a specific one of the 69 pieces.


----------



## Mika

My first round nominations:

Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
Allegri: Miserere
Anonymous: Carmina Burana

Biber: Mystery Sonatas
Tallis: Spem in alium
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas

Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
Monteverdi: Vespers
Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
Hildegard von Bingen: Symphonia virginium:
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien


----------



## science

I meant the later Victoria work too. I was unaware of the earlier one.


----------



## clara s

Nereffid said:


> Unfortunately this isn't a specific work or collection - it's just the title of the Sequentia album.
> 
> Hildegard's works basically comprise two things: the morality play _Ordo Virtutum_ and the 69-piece collection _Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum_.
> So far, 4 people have nominated _Ordo Virtutum_, and 2 have nominated the "symphonia" _O dulcissime amator_. Perhaps it might make sense to just have _Symphonia armoniae_ as the nomination in the latter case, and I can include clara s's nomination with this.
> It's unlikely that Hildegard will go through to the voting round this time anyway, but in future rounds it might be helpful for others who wish to nominate Hildegard if they don't have to pick a specific one of the 69 pieces.


you are very very right


----------



## Nereffid

There were requests that we take this project slowly to allow everyone time to listen. Seems like that wasn't very necessary in this first round, with most contributions coming early. But *there are still two more days for nominations* - the round will close at 11.00 on Friday 19th.

*All are welcome!*


----------



## Nereffid

Looks like no more voters are forthcoming?

Anyway... *this nominations round will close in 24 hours.*


----------



## Stavrogin

My nominations:

Claudio Monteverdi, Vespers of 1610
Claudio Monteverdi, Beatus Vir
Heinrich Schütz, Musikalische Exequien
Jean-Baptist Lully, Ballet de la nuit
Heinrich Biber, Rosary Sonatas
Dieterich Buxtehude, Membra Jesu Nostri
Arcangelo Corelli, Concerto grosso in G minor 'Christmas Concerto', Op.6/8
Dieterich Buxtehude, Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV.161
Henry Purcell, Hail! Bright Cecilia Z.328 Ode to Saint Cecilia
Henry Purcell, Come Ye Sons of Art, Away
Marc-Antoine Charpentier, Te Deum


----------



## Nereffid

I suggested in the discussion thread that Corelli's op.6 perhaps shouldn't be eligible.


----------



## Stavrogin

Nereffid said:


> I suggested in the discussion thread that Corelli's op.6 perhaps shouldn't be eligible.


Ooops, sorry I missed that. Feel free to write it off.


----------



## musicrom

Here's my list.

Allegri: Miserere
Biber: Mystery Sonatas
De Machy: Pièces de viole
Hildegard: Columba aspexit
Jarzębski: Canzoni é Concerti
Josquin: Mille regretz
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
Frescobaldi: Toccatas and Partitas
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Pachelbel: Canon in D
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Torelli: Concerti musicali
Ventadort: La dousa vota
Weelkes: As Vesta was from Latmos hill descending


----------



## DiesIraeCX

My nominations:

Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
Josquin: Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariæ 
Dufay: Missa L'homme arme
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Machaut: Le Voir Dir (songs)
Perotin: Viderunt omnes
Perotin: Sederunt principes
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Monteverdi: Madrigals Book 8


----------



## Trout

"Carmina Burana"
Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Charpentier: Te Deum
Gesualdo: Sesto Libro di Madrigali (Book VI)
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
Josquin: Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Pérotin: Sederunt Principes
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah

(excluding a few favorites I'm fairly certain will make the voting round...)


----------



## Skilmarilion

Allegri – Miserere
Lully - Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme
Lully – Les Folies d’Espagne 
Pachelbel - Canon in D
Purcell - Incidental music to Abdelazer
Purcell – Dido and Aeneas
Purcell - The Fairy Queen
Tallis – Spem in alium


----------



## Nereffid

Bump!
*This nomination round will close in approx. 3 hours.*


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 1 is now closed.*

158 different works were nominated by 33 people. 68 works were nominated at least twice.

The following 15 works received the most nominations and will now go forward to Voting Round 1:

Allegri: Miserere (12 noms)
Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas (11 noms)
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores (10 noms)
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6 (8 noms)
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua (13 noms)
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame (17 noms)
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo (15 noms)
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigals of War and Love) (9 noms)
Monteverdi: Vespro della Beate Vergine (Vespers of 1610) (20 noms)
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum (8 noms)
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli (16 noms)
Pérotin: Viderunt omnes (9 noms)
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas (17 noms)
Tallis: Spem in Alium (17 noms)
Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1603) (9 noms)

The purpose of the voting round is to reduce this list to 10 works that will be enshrined in the final list.
The 5 works that are omitted will need to be re-nominated in the 2nd round.

*Please vote for (up to) 10 works from the above list, in order of preference from 1st to 10th.*

_Under the scoring system used here, the bottom-placed work on each voter's ballot gets 1 point, the second-bottom gets 2 points, and so on up to a maximum of 10. Therefore, people who vote for fewer than 10 works will have less impact on the final outcome._

If you haven't contributed to the nomination round, you are still welcome to join in the voting! 
All these works are readily available to listen to on YouTube, Spotify, etc.

*Voting Round 1 will be open for 5 days, and will close at 11.00 AM GMT on Wednesday 24 February.*


----------



## DiesIraeCX

1. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
2. Perotin: Viderunt Omnes
3. Tallis: Spem in Alium
4. Machaut: Messe de Notre Dame
5. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
6. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
7. Monteverdi: Madrigals 8
8. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
9. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beate Vergine (Vespers of 1610)
10. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum


----------



## Headphone Hermit

1. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
2. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
3. Tallis: Spem in Alium
4. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1603)
5. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
6. Tallis: Spem in Alium
7. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
8. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
9. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
10. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beate Vergine (Vespers of 1610)


Wow! that was a difficult choice!


----------



## tdc

1. Monteverdi: Vespers 1610
2. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
3. Monteverdi: Madrigals Book VIII
4. Biber: Mystery Sonatas
5. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
6. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
7. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame 
8. Allegri: Miserere 
9. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
10. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua


----------



## Nereffid

Headphone Hermit said:


> 1. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
> 2. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
> 3. *Tallis: Spem in Alium*
> 4. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1603)
> 5. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
> 6. *Tallis: Spem in Alium*
> 7. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
> 8. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
> 9. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
> 10. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beate Vergine (Vespers of 1610)


You've voted for Tallis twice!


----------



## Chordalrock

I.... Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
II... Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
III.. Victoria: Requiem
IV.. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
V... Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame


----------



## mmsbls

1	Tallis: Spem in alium	
2	Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli	
3	Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame	
4	Victoria: Officium defunctorum	
5	Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610	
6	Ockeghem: Missa prolationum	
7	Josquin: Missa Pange lingua	
8	Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6	
9	Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8	
10	Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores



Nereffid said:


> You've voted for Tallis twice!


Is there a problem with that?


----------



## Guest

1. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beate Vergine (Vespers of 1610)
2. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
3. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
4. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8	(Madrigals of War and Love)
5. Tallis: Spem in Alium
6. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
7. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
8. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
9. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1603)
10. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1) Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8
2) Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1603) 
3) Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6 
4) Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
5) Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas 
6) Monteverdi: L'Orfeo 
7) Allegri: Miserere 
8) Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum 
9) Tallis: Spem in Alium 
10)Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
...I thought Lassus & Schütz should have made the list...


----------



## Nereffid

My votes:

1. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
2. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
3. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
4. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
5. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
6. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
7. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
8. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
9. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8
10. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beate Vergine


----------



## pjang23

1. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beate Vergine (Vespers of 1610)
2. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
3. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
4. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
5. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
6. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
7. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
8. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
9. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
10. Tallis: Spem in Alium


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

1. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
2. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
3. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
4. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6 
5. Tallis: Spem in Alium
6. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
7. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
8. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
9. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
10. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Nereffid said:


> You've voted for Tallis twice!


what a muppet!

1. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
2. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
3. Tallis: Spem in Alium
4. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1603)
5. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
6. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
7. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
8. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
9. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beate Vergine (Vespers of 1610
10. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas

apologies for any inconvenience - I blame the aluminium saucepans my Mum used


----------



## SimonNZ

Monteverdi: Vespro della Beate Vergine (Vespers of 1610) 
Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas 
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame 
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua 
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli 
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum 
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigals of War and Love) 
Pérotin: Viderunt omnes 
Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1603) 
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores

somehow I felt certain that Dowland's Second Booke would have made the longlist...


----------



## D Smith

Voting round 1:

1. Tallis: Spem in Alium 
2. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
3. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli 
4. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes 
5. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas 
6. Victoria: Officium defunctorum 
7. Allegri: Miserere 
8. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas 
9. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beate Vergine (Vespers of 1610) 
10. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame


----------



## Lukecash12

1. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
2. Perotin: Viderunt omnes
3. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Damme
4. Monteverdi: Verspo bella Beate Vergine
5. Tallis: Spem in Alium
6. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
7. Victoria: Officium defunctorum
8. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
9. Allegri: Miserere
10. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo

Man this was a tough list to make... Several of these could have been #1 for me if they were in another group of nominations. Gesualdo just *had* to take the biggest slice of the pie, though, his ingenuity knew no bounds for it's time!


----------



## Winterreisender

1.	Palestrina – Missa Papae Marcelli 
2.	Josquin – Missa Pange Lingua
3.	Allegri – Miserere
4.	Perotin – Viderunt omnes
5.	Tallis – Spem In Alium
6.	Machaut – Messe de Notre Dame
7.	Monteverdi – Vespers
8.	Ockeghem - Missa Prolationum
9.	Biber – Mystery Sonatas
10.	Victoria - Officium defunctorum


----------



## Stavrogin

1) Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas 
2) Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
3) Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
4) Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine (Vespers of 1610) 
5) Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores 
6) Josquin: Missa Pange lingua 
7) Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame 
8) Monteverdi: L'Orfeo 
9) Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigals of War and Love) 
10) Pérotin: Viderunt omnes

Just a note: it's "BeatA Vergine", not "BeatE Vergine"


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo 
2. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum 
3. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6 
4. Tallis: Spem in Alium 
5. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
6. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
7. Allegri: Miserere 
8. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
9. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli 
10. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine


----------



## Faustian

1. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
2. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
3. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
4. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
5. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
6. Victoria: Officium defunctorum
7. Allegri: Miserere
8. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beate Vergine
9. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
10. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8	(Madrigals of War and Love


----------



## GioCar

1. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigals of War and Love)
2. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
3. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine (Vespers of 1610)
4. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1603)
5. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
6. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
7. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
8. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
9. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
10. Allegri: Miserere

For those still unsure, Monteverdi's Book 8 contains this timeless masterpiece...


----------



## Chronochromie

GioCar said:


> For those still unsure, Monteverdi's Book 8 contains this timeless masterpiece...


Each madrigal in that book is flawless, but that one is really special. That version is too slow though imo, I prefer this one.

1. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine
2. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
3. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8
4. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
5. Victoria: Officium defunctorum
6. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
7. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
8. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
9. Tallis: Spem in Alium
10. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum


----------



## Nereffid

Chronochromie said:


> Each madrigal in that book is flawless, but that one is really special. That version is too slow though imo, I prefer this one.
> 
> 1. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine
> 2. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
> 3. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8
> 4. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
> 5. Victoria: Officium defunctorum
> 6. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
> 7. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
> 9. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
> 10. Tallis: Spem in Alium


Is 8th place missing, or do you want to vote for only 9 works?


----------



## Chronochromie

Nereffid said:


> Is 8th place missing, or do you want to vote for only 9 works?


Uhm...I'm too sleepy to do this correctly, it seems...Fixed!


----------



## SimonNZ

musicrom said:


> Weelkes: As Vesta was from Latmos hill descending


I've been listening to the superb 1601 "Triumphs Of Oriana" collection that that appears in, which I'd owned but hadn't really paid attention to before.










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Triumphs_of_Oriana


----------



## Trout

1. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
2. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
3. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigals of War and Love)
4. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
5. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
6. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
7. Tallis: Spem in Alium
8. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beate Vergine (Vespers of 1610)
9. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
10. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1603)


----------



## StDior

1. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
2. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
3. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
4. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
5. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
6. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
7. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
8. Monteverdi - Madrigals, Book 8
9. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1603)
10. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes


----------



## MagneticGhost

1. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
2. Tallis: Spem in Alium
3. Allegri: Miserere
4. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1603)
5. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
6. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
7. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas 
8. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
9. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
10. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua


----------



## tortkis

round 1 vote
1. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
2. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
3. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
4. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
5. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
6. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
7. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1603)
8. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
9. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
10. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua


----------



## musicrom

1. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
2. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
3. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
4. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
5. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8	(Madrigals of War and Love)
6. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
7. Allegri: Miserere
8. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
9. Tallis: Spem in Alium
10. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beate Vergine (Vespers of 1610)


----------



## isorhythm

1. Tallis: Spem in Alium
2. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beate Vergine
3. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
4. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
5. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame 
6. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
7. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
8. Victoria: Officium defunctorum
9. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
10. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6


----------



## Nereffid

As I track the votes, I see a very real possibility of a tie for first place - in fact I wouldn't rule out a four-way tie!
So, just in case any final decision seems arbitrary, here are the criteria I'll use for deciding ties:
1. The work that has been voted for most often wins.
2. If works are still tied, they'll be compared on a vote-by-vote basis; the one preferred by the most people wins.
3. If they're still tied after that, the work that received the most nominations in the nomination round wins.
4. If they're _still_ tied, I'll just toss a coin!


----------



## Nereffid

I've just discovered that for boring personal reasons I won't be around for a few days, so *Voting Round 1 will remain open until, let's say, 09.00 AM (GMT) on Friday 26th.*

Apologies to those who'd like things to be moving a bit quicker.
Could someone bump the thread if it starts to slip out of sight?

All further votes are welcome, of course, even if you haven't participated already.


----------



## science

1. Allegri: Miserere
2. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
3. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
4. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
5. Tallis: Spem in alium
6. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
7. Monteverdi: Vespers
8. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis
9. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
10. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame


----------



## clara s

Nereffid said:


> I've just discovered that for boring personal reasons I won't be around for a few days, so *Voting Round 1 will remain open until, let's say, 09.00 AM (GMT) on Friday 26th.*
> 
> Apologies to those who'd like things to be moving a bit quicker.
> Could someone bump the thread if it starts to slip out of sight?
> 
> All further votes are welcome, of course, even if you haven't participated already.


glad to bump the thread, it started to slip out of sight hahaha


----------



## Lukecash12

Doubtless, there'll be a trend in this thread overtime of a preference for Renaissance works. The nominations and votes so far, at least, have demonstrated it. Is it that the music of that time was comparably well developed, that the musical idioms were relatively more similar to TC's more familiar fare, or is something else in play?

This isn't an indictment to the effect that "early music doesn't get the attention it deserves". Just curiosity.


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
2. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
3. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
4. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
5. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
6. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
7. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beate Vergine (Vespers of 1610)
8. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
9. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1603)
10. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas


----------



## Nereffid

Final reminder: Voting Round 1 will finally close in about *2 hours*, at 09.00 AM GMT.


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List

Here are the results from Voting Round 1 (Positions 1-10):

1. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo (134 points)
2. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli (124 points)
3. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine (124 points)
4. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua (117 points)
5. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame (113 points)
6. Tallis: Spem in Alium (103 points)
7. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6 (103 points)
8. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes (101 points)
9. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas (97 points)
10. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas (83 points)

The positions of tied works were determined as outlined in post #100 above. Thus, Palestrina took #2 over Monteverdi because although the works were tied in terms of number of votes received, Palestrina was ranked over Monteverdi more often; Tallis took #6 over Gesulado because Tallis received the most votes.

FYI: 27 people participated in Voting Round 1. 6 people who made nominations didn't vote, and 1 person voted who didn't make nominations.

The following 5 works failed to make the top 10 and therefore _can be nominated again in round 2_:

Victoria: Officium defunctorum (80 points)
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum (77 points)
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (75 points)
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores (62 points)
Allegri: Miserere (52 points)


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 2 is now open.*

Please nominate (up to) 15 works without ranking them.
Remember, you can nominate the 5 works that failed to get enough votes to be enshrined.

*This round will close in 4 days, at 9.00 AM GMT on Tuesday March 1st.*


----------



## SimonNZ

"Cantigas de Santa Maria"
"Carmina Burana"
"Codex las Huelgas"
"Llibre Vermell de Montserrat"
"Ludus Danielis (The Play Of Daniel)"
"Messe de Tournai"
Byrd - My Lady Neville's Booke
De La Halle - Jeu de Robin et Marion
De Rore - St. John Passion
Dowland - Second Booke Of Songs
Etienne de Liège - In Festo Sanctissimae Trinitatis
Palestrina - Canticum Canticorum
Schutz - Musikalische Exequien
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
Victoria - Tenebrae Responsories


----------



## clara s

Nereffid said:


> The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List
> 
> Here are the results from Voting Round 1 (Positions 1-10):
> 
> 1. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo (134 points)
> 2. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli (124 points)
> 3. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine (124 points)
> 4. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua (117 points)
> 5. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame (113 points)
> 6. Tallis: Spem in Alium (103 points)
> 7. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6 (103 points)
> 8. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes (101 points)
> 9. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas (97 points)
> 10. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas (83 points)
> 
> The positions of tied works were determined as outlined in post #100 above. Thus, Palestrina took #2 over Monteverdi because although the works were tied in terms of number of votes received, Palestrina was ranked over Monteverdi more often; Tallis took #6 over Gesulado because Tallis received the most votes.
> 
> FYI: 27 people participated in Voting Round 1. 6 people who made nominations didn't vote, and 1 person voted who didn't make nominations.
> 
> The following 5 works failed to make the top 10 and therefore _can be nominated again in round 2_:
> 
> Victoria: Officium defunctorum (80 points)
> Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum (77 points)
> Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (75 points)
> Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores (62 points)
> Allegri: Miserere (52 points)


very interesting first list

sorry, i forgot to vote last night

I am one of the 6


----------



## Chordalrock

Dufay - Missa l'homme arme
Dufay - Missa Se la face ay pale
Dufay - Missa Ave regina caelorum
Dufay - Ecclesie militantis
Dufay - Salve flos Tusca gentis
Gombert - Media vita, a 6
Gombert - O Jesu Christe / Sancta Maria, a 6
Gombert - Peccata mea, a 6
Gombert - Je prens congie, a 8
Josquin - Salve regina, a 5
Josquin - Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
Palestrina - Missa Repleature os meum
Ockeghem - Missa Mi mi
Ockeghem - Requiem
Victoria - Requiem (1605)


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Perotin - Sederunt Principes
Dufay - Missa l'homme arme
Dufay - Salve flos Tusca gentis
Josquin - Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
Machaut: Le Voir Dir (songs)
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Monteverdi - Madrigals, Book 8


----------



## Nereffid

My nominations:

Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
Anon: Dances from Add. MS 29987
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
Dowland: First Booke of Songes
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
Farina: Capriccio stravagante
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Morales: Parce mihi Domine
Mouton: Nesciens Mater
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Pachelbel: Canon in D
Pérotin: Sederunt principes
Praetorius: Terpsichore
Solage: Fumeux fume par fumée

_Note: see here about Add. MS 29987_


----------



## Guest

Good news: I will soon be listening to this stuff again. My 160 GB iPod Classic can no longer hold anything besides 20th/21st century music, but I will be purchasing my Fiio X5 very soon. Possibly tonight. Given the amount of music I have to load onto SD cards, I'll probably hold onto my iPod Classic as my contemporary music player, and start off by loading pre-contemporary/late-modern stuff onto the Fiio X5 first. I no longer have to make choices!


----------



## science

1. Pachelbel: Canon in D
2. Allegri: Miserere
3. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
4. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
5. Monteverdi: Madrigals book 5
6. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
7. Anonymous: Tournai Mass
8. Hildegard von Bingen: Ordo virtutum
9. Victoria: Officium defunctorum 
10. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
11. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinities 
12. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum (77 points)
13. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
14. Schultz: Musikalische Exequien
15. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum


----------



## Trout

science said:


> 7. Monteverdi: Vespers


That's already in.

(Try the Tallis Lamentations instead!)


----------



## GioCar

Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke (1591)
Dowland: Lachrimæ or seaven teares (1604)
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores (1436)
Francesco da Milano: Fantasia No.55 "La piu bella & divina a che abbia fatto" (ca 1550)
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali (1635)
Gabrieli G.: Sacrae Symphoniae (1597)
Gabrieli G.: Symphoniae Sacrae II (1615)
Gesualdo: Quinto libro di madrigali (1611)
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria (1611)
Marenzio: Quinto libro di madrigali a sei voci (1591)
Monteverdi: Madrigali guerrieri et amorosi (book 8) (1638) 
Monteverdi: Quinto libro de madrigali (1605)
Palestrina: Motettorum liber quartus (Canticum Canticorum Salomonis) (1583-84)
Palestrina: Stabat mater (1589?)
Victoria: Officium defunctorum (1605)


----------



## science

Trout said:


> That's already in.
> 
> (Try the Tallis Lamentations instead!)


Thanks for your help... but I think I will go with Lassus for now!


----------



## SimonNZ

science said:


> 15. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum


Hadn't heard that before. Just listened - and its stunning.


----------



## science

SimonNZ said:


> Hadn't heard that before. Just listened - and its stunning.


Glad to hear it!

Which performers did you listen to?


----------



## SimonNZ

science said:


> Glad to hear it!
> 
> Which performers did you listen to?


The ones from that YT vid: a group called De Labyrintho - from this cd:










it looks like YT have a couple of other recordings set up as playlists, which I'll also investigate (until I find one to buy), though not the Hyperion, which looks very tasty. Which recording do you recommend?

Cantus Coln:






Vocalconcert Berlin:


----------



## tdc

Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
Dufay: Ballade 'Resvellies vous' 
Dowland: Lachrimae (Seaven Teares)
Schutz: Musikalische Exequien 
Byrd: My Lady Nevells Booke 
Allegri: Miserere 
Hildegard von Bingen: Ordo virtutum
Biber: Battalia a 10
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Purcell: King Arthur
Monteverdi: Selva Morale e Spirituale
Monteverdi: Madrigals Book VIII
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Lully: Armide
Charpentier: Te Deum


----------



## StDior

Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria (the Harnoncourt version)
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Cavalli: La Calisto (the Concerto Vocale version)
Pachelbel: Canon in D
Cavalli: Il Giasone
Cavalli: L'Artemisia
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Cavalli: Il rapimento d'Helena
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
Monteverdi: Selva morale e spiritual
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
Buxtehude: Nun freut euch, lieben Christen g'mein / G major; chorale fantasia, BuxWV 210
Pérotin: Sederunt principes
Buxtehude: Prelude in F-sharp minor, BuxWV 146


----------



## Winterreisender

Dowland - Second Booke of Songes (includes these timeless classics) 
Dowland - The Frog Galliard (or can I vote for his lute music as a single entity?)
Alfonso X - Cantigas de Santa Maria
Schutz - Musikalische Exequien
Schutz - Weihnachtshistorie
Buxtehude - Membra Jesu Nostri
Purcell - Hail Bright Cecilia
Pachelbel - Canon in D
Allegri - Miserere 
Lassus - Lagrime Di San Pietro
Ockeghem - Missa pro defunctis
Byrd - Mass For Four Voices
Praetorius - Terpsichore
Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah
Brumel - Missa Et Ecce Terrae Motus


----------



## Faustian

Allegri: Miserere
Byrd: Infelix ego
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Byrd: Songs of Sundry Natures
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
Ferrabosco, A.: Peccantem me quotidie
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Machaut: Le Voir Dit
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8
Palestrina: Missa Ave Maria
Palestrina: Stabat Mater Dolorosa
Victoria: Officium Defunctorum


----------



## GreenMamba

Winterreisender said:


> Dowland - The Frog Galliard (or can I vote for his lute music as a single entity?)


My vote on this would be no. As a recipient of recommendations, I'd much rather receive a shorter, more specific rec (if I liked it, I'd try others) than an overly broad one. Maybe all the Dowland lute fans can rally around one piece as a representative of them all.

But this is just my opinion.


----------



## Nereffid

GreenMamba said:


> My vote on this would be no. As a recipient of recommendations, I'd much rather receive a shorter, more specific rec (if I liked it, I'd try others) than an overly broad one. Maybe all the Dowland lute fans can rally around one piece as a representative of them all.
> 
> But this is just my opinion.


That's pretty much my position too. If there were a specific collection of Dowland lute music, even if it were very large, I'd be OK with that. Someone in the last round nominated "Fantasias & Pavans for lute" but I don't think this has any particularly solid basis?

On a related point, Faustian above nominated Byrd's _Infelix ego_, but I think it would also be reasonable to nominate the full _Cantiones sacrae II_ of which it's a part.

If such issues are likely to affect what goes to the voting round, then we need to discuss them. At present I'd say that if people want to nominate a specific Dowland lute piece or the lute works _en masse_, they can do whichever they want. "Rallying around" is fine, but I would hope people don't support a particular piece just because it's the first one nominated.


----------



## pjang23

Allegri: Miserere
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
Hildegard von Bingen: Ordo virtutum
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
Monteverdi: Madrigals Book VIII
Ockeghem: Missa prolationum
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Pérotin: Sederunt principes


----------



## D Smith

Nominations Round 2

Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
Allegri: Miserere
Buxtehude: Praeludium in F Sharp Minor BuxWV 146
Byrd: Mass for 4 voices
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Hildegard von Bingen: Ordo virtutum
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Lobo: Requiem for six voices
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Ockeghem: Missa De plus en plus
Pachelbel: Canon in D
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta es
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Victoria; Officium defunctorum


----------



## tortkis

Carmina Burana (11th-13th c.)
Venite a laudare (13th-14th c.)
Guillaume de Machaut (c.1300-1377): De Fortune me doy pleindre (ballade)
Francesco Landini (1325/1335-1397): Conviens' a fede
Guillaume Dufay (c.1397-1474): Fulgens iubar ecclesiae dei - Puerpera, pura parens
Bartholomeus de Bononia (fl.1405-27): Morir desio
Johannes Ockeghem (1410/25-1497): Missa Prolationum
Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina (c.1525-1594): Missa Hodie Christus natus est
William Byrd (c.1539-1623): Pavanes and Galliards
Luca Marenzio (1553-1599): Quinto libro di madrigali a sei voci 1591
John Dowland (1563-1626): Second Booke of Songes
Girolamo Frescobaldi (1583–1643): Capriccios
Giovanni Gabrieli (c.1554-1612): Sacrae Symphoniae
Marc-Antoine Charpentier (1643-1704): Te Deum H. 146 (1688~1698)
Johann Pachelbel (1653-1706): Canon and Gigue in D


----------



## Winterreisender

GreenMamba said:


> My vote on this would be no. As a recipient of recommendations, I'd much rather receive a shorter, more specific rec (if I liked it, I'd try others) than an overly broad one. Maybe all the Dowland lute fans can rally around one piece as a representative of them all.
> 
> But this is just my opinion.


Ok, well here's hoping that the Dowland fans rally around the Frog Galliard, as it's one of my absolute favourite melodies 

Speaking of Dowland, looks like the votes are split between First and Second Bookes of Songes at this stage. I myself went for the Second, although the First contains the beautiful song "Now, O Now I Needs Must Part" which is essentially the Frog Galliard but with words. Here is a beautiful video of some random people singing it on a train.

Edit: Is it just me who can't make it through video without welling up?


----------



## GreenMamba

Allegri: Miserere
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Charpenter: Te Deum
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes (sic)
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno (for 40 and 60)
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Ockeghem: Requiem
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Victoria: Officium Defunctorum
Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova*

*Musica Nova includes 50+ madrigals and motets. Maybe all should be lumped together, but that's 4-5 CDs worth of music.
A taste: 



It is not going through now, so maybe it doesn't matter yet.


----------



## mmsbls

Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dufay: Missa Se lay face ay pale
Gabrieli: Sacrae symphoniae
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Dufay: Missa L`homme arme
Lassus: Missa pro defunctis
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Ockeghem: Missa prolationum
Browne: Stabat mater
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis


----------



## MagneticGhost

Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum 
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8	
Allegri: Miserere
Browne: Stabat Luxta Christi Crucem
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Dowland: First Book of Songs
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
Hildegard de Bingen: Ordo Virtutum
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Morales: Missa Pro Defunctis
Ockeghem: Requiem
Schutz: Psalmen Davids
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
Victoria: Officium defunctorum
White: Lamentations a 5


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum 
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Ockeghem: Requiem
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
Victoria: Officium defunctorum
Llibre vermell de Montserrat
Ockeghem: Missa Mi Mi
Purcell: Hail, Bright Cecelia
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Obrecht: Missa caput
John Johnson: Carmen's Whistle
Perotin: sederunt principes
Josquin: Missa l'homme armee super voces


----------



## Trout

"Carmina Burana"
Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Charpentier: Te Deum
Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Josquin: Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
Monteverdi: Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Pérotin: Sederunt Principes
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas


----------



## Nereffid

Reminder:

*Nominations Round 2 will close in 24 hours*, at 9.00 AM GMT on Tuesday 1st March.


----------



## Mahlerian

Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
Gesualdo: Tenebrae
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Machaut: Motets
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8
Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Ockeghem: Requiem
Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
Perotin: Sederunt principes
Solage: Fumeux fume par fumee
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah


----------



## Chronochromie

Byrd: Mass for 5 voices
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé super voces musicales
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8
Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Ockeghem: Requiem
Pérotin: Sederunt principes
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Victoria: Officium defunctorum


----------



## isorhythm

Anon, 13th c.: Ne m'oubliez mie
Anon, 13th c.: Stillat in stellum radium
Anon, 14th c.: Salve virgo virginum
Buxtehude: Te Deum laudamus
Byrd: Mass for 5 voices
Mundy: Vox Patris caelestis
Ockeghem: Missa de plus en plus
Palestrina: Missa assumpta est Maria
Perotin: Viderunt omnes
Scheidemann: Jesus Christus unser Heiland (II)
Schutz: Psalmen Davids
Taverner: Dum transisset sabbatum
Tunder: Dominus illuminatio mea
Victoria: Tenebrae responsories
White: Lamentations of Jeremiah


----------



## Nereffid

isorhythm said:


> Anon, 13th c.: Ne m'oubliez mie
> Anon, 13th c.: Stillat in stellum radium
> Anon, 14th c.: Salve virgo virginum
> Buxtehude: Te Deum laudamus
> Byrd: Mass for 5 voices
> Mundy: Vox Patris caelestis
> Ockeghem: Missa de plus en plus
> Palestrina: Missa assumpta est Maria
> *Perotin: Viderunt omnes*
> Scheidemann: Jesus Christus unser Heiland (II)
> Schutz: Psalmen Davids
> Taverner: Dum transisset sabbatum
> Tunder: Dominus illuminatio mea
> Victoria: Tenebrae responsories
> White: Lamentations of Jeremiah


This is already enshrined! Do you mean _Sederunt principes_, or do you want to nominate something else instead?


----------



## Lukecash12

Isaac: Virgo prudentissima
Lassus: Missa super Osculetur me
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Gesualdo: Tribulationem et dolorem
Isaac: Missa de Apostolis (the Kyrie here is incredible even for a composer as exceptional as Heinrich Isaac)
Lassus: Psalmis poenitentialis
Palestrina: Lamentations Ieremiae prophetae
Padovano: Missa a 24 voix
Ferrabosco: Salmo 103
Dufay: O Gemma Lux
Striggio: Messa per 40 e 60 voci, aka Missa Sopra Ecco Si Beato Giorno
Walther: Hortulus Chelicus
Tallis: Lamentations Ieremiae prophetae


----------



## isorhythm

Nereffid said:


> This is already enshrined! Do you mean _Sederunt principes_, or do you want to nominate something else instead?


Oops. Sederunt principes is good too, I'll nominate that.


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 2 is now closed.*

133 different works were nominated by 22 people. 56 works were nominated at least twice.

The following 16 works received the most nominations and will now go forward to Voting Round 2:

Allegri: Miserere (8 noms)
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri (6 noms)
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices (9 noms)
Charpentier: Te Deum (6 noms)
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes (6 noms)
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores (9 noms)
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria (7 noms)
Hildegard: Ordo virtutum (6 noms)
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales (9 noms)
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri et amorosi) (9 noms)
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum (12 noms)
Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) (7 noms)
Pachelbel: Canon in D (6 noms)
Pérotin: Sederunt principes (9 noms)
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah (9 noms)
Victoria: Officium defunctorum (10 noms)

The purpose of the voting round is to reduce this list to 10 works that will be enshrined in the final list (positions 11-20).
The 6 works that are omitted will need to be re-nominated in the 3rd round.

*Please vote for (up to) 10 works from the above list, in order of preference from 1st to 10th.*

Under the scoring system used here, the bottom-placed work on each voter's ballot gets 1 point, the second-bottom gets 2 points, and so on up to a maximum of 10. Therefore, people who vote for fewer than 10 works will have less impact on the final outcome.

If you haven't contributed to the nomination round, you are still welcome to join in the voting!

*Voting Round 2 will be open for 5 days, and will close at 15.00 GMT on Sunday 6 March.*


----------



## Guest

1. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
2. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
3. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri et amorosi)
4. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
5. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
6. Victoria: Officium defunctorum
7. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
8. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
9. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
10. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales


----------



## Winterreisender

1. Dowland - Second Booke
2. Pachelbel - Canon
3. Allegri - Miserere
4. Buxtehude - Membra
5. Byrd - Mass for 5
6. Charpentier - Te Deum
7. Tallis - Lamentationes
8. Hildegard - Ordo
9. Josquin - L'homme armee
10. Ockeghem - Missa Prolationum


----------



## Headphone Hermit

1. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
2. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales 
3. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
4. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
5. Victoria: Officium defunctorum
6. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
7. Charpentier: Te Deum 
8. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
9. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
10. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri et amorosi)


----------



## Nereffid

1. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
2. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
3. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
4. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
5. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi)
6. Pachelbel: Canon in D
7. Allegri: Miserere
8. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
9. Victoria: Officium defunctorum
10. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices


----------



## MagneticGhost

I will be most put out if the ever popular but equally astonishingly beautiful Allegri Miserere misses out again. Still reeling from the fact that it didn't make the top 10. 

Allegri: Miserere
Victoria: Officium defunctorum
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Charpentier: Te Deum


----------



## science

1. Pachelbel: Canon in D
2. Allegri: Miserere
3. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
4. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
5. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
6. Hildegard von Bingen: Ordo virtutum
7. Victoria: Officium defunctorum 
8. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
9. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
10. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria


----------



## pjang23

Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Pérotin: Sederunt principes
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri et amorosi)
Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Allegri: Miserere


----------



## science

MagneticGhost said:


> I will be most put out if the ever popular but equally astonishingly beautiful Allegri Miserere misses out again. Still reeling from the fact that it didn't make the top 10.


Perhaps a case of too much popularity.


----------



## mmsbls

1	Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
2	Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
3	Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
4	Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
5	Charpentier: Te Deum
6	Ockeghem: Missa prolationum
7	Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8
8	Pérotin: Sederunt principes
9	Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
10	Ockeghem: Missa pro defunctis


----------



## Chronochromie

Do people really like Pachelbel's Canon that much?


----------



## science

Chronochromie said:


> Do people really like Pachelbel's Canon that much?


I believe it ought to be recommended because of its fame, just in case anyone actually uses these lists to try to educate themselves. I believe I was done a disservice by people who did not deign to recommend things like Strauss's Radetzky March, Fucik's Entry of the Gladiators, Debussy's Claire de Lune, and in this case we've done that to anyone who might benefit from our list by doing the same to Pachelbel's Canon and Allegri's Miserere.

(Incidentally, my subconscious mind tries to get me banned every time I try to type "Fucik.")


----------



## Chronochromie

science said:


> I believe it ought to be recommended because of its fame, just in case anyone actually uses these lists to try to educate themselves. I believe I was done a disservice by people who did not deign to recommend things like Strauss's Radetzky March, Fucik's Entry of the Gladiators, Debussy's Claire de Lune, and in this case we've done that to anyone who might benefit from our list by doing the same to Pachelbel's Canon and Allegri's Miserere.
> 
> (Incidentally, my subconscious mind tries to get me banned every time I try to type "Fucik.")


I would think that most people who want to get into pre-1700 classical already know it, but maybe not...


----------



## science

Chronochromie said:


> I would think that most people who want to get into pre-1700 classical already know it, but maybe not...


IMO, what we usually do when we make a list like this is ignore actual newbies. They don't count in our minds. And, I know this is controversial, but I also believe that to some extent we actually choose not to count them; we choose to ignore them because we don't value them. We - to some extent, or sometimes, or some of us, or some of us to some extent sometimes - participate in these projects as a performance rather than as a service.

Well, it doesn't matter I guess. That's life. But it certainly slowed me down a few years back.


----------



## Chronochromie

science said:


> IMO, what we usually do when we make a list like this is ignore actual newbies. They don't count in our minds. And, I know this is controversial, but I also believe that to some extent we actually choose not to count them; we choose to ignore them because we don't value them. We - to some extent, or sometimes, or some of us, or some of us to some extent sometimes - participate in these projects as a performance rather than as a service.
> 
> Well, it doesn't matter I guess. That's life. But it certainly slowed me down a few years back.


Okay, but what's the point of recommending something that even most newbies know about, besides showing that we aren't ignoring them (???)?


----------



## Mahlerian

science said:


> IMO, what we usually do when we make a list like this is ignore actual newbies. They don't count in our minds. And, I know this is controversial, but I also believe that to some extent we actually choose not to count them; we choose to ignore them because we don't value them. We - to some extent, or sometimes, or some of us, or some of us to some extent sometimes - participate in these projects as a performance rather than as a service.
> 
> Well, it doesn't matter I guess. That's life. But it certainly slowed me down a few years back.


But the goal is not to draw others in so much as offer them a list that represents what we consider our favorites/the best of what the era has to offer. They may do with it whatever they like.


----------



## science

Chronochromie said:


> Okay, but what's the point of recommending something that even most newbies know about, besides showing that we aren't ignoring them (???)?


Most don't. That's the point. Even if they say, "Oh, it turns out I've heard that before," that's it. If you think you live in a world where most people know what Pachelbel's Canon is, you live in a different world than I do.


----------



## science

Mahlerian said:


> But the goal is not to draw others in so much as offer them a list that represents what we consider our favorites/the best of what the era has to offer. They may do with it whatever they like.


We disagree about the goal, I guess. To me, the goal is to make a list that I would've appreciated when I first explored classical music.


----------



## Chronochromie

science said:


> Most don't. That's the point. Even if they say, "Oh, it turns out I've heard that before," that's it. If you think you live in a world where most people know what Pachelbel's Canon is, you live in a different world than I do.


Well, where I live, even people who aren't into classical know about Pachelbel's Canon, even if sometimes they don't know the name.


----------



## Guest

Chronochromie said:


> Okay, but what's the point of recommending something that even most newbies know about, besides showing that we aren't ignoring them (???)?


Here's a straw poll of one newbie: I've never heard it.

Carry on!


----------



## isorhythm

1. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
2. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
3. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
4. Charpentier: Te Deum
5. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
6. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
7. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
8. Victoria: Officium defunctorum
9. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
10. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)


----------



## science

Chronochromie said:


> Well, where I live, even people who aren't into classical know about Pachelbel's Canon, even if sometimes they don't know the name.


Well, then, we agree as to that.

The next issue: Are they such worthless individuals that we won't deign to help them find out the name of it?


----------



## Mahlerian

science said:


> Well, then, we agree as to that.
> 
> The next issue: Are they such worthless individuals that we won't deign to help them find out the name of it?


Why does their worth have anything to do with it? It's not correlated at all. The pieces are both doing well here and will get in the list before long. Why worry whether they're positioned at #4 or #30?


----------



## isorhythm

science said:


> Well, then, we agree as to that.
> 
> The next issue: Are they such worthless individuals that we won't deign to help them find out the name of it?


I think most of us are just following the instructions and voting for our favorites.


----------



## science

Mahlerian said:


> Why does their worth have anything to do with it? It's not correlated at all. The pieces are both doing well here and will get in the list before long. Why worry whether they're positioned at #4 or #30?


Why make the list ordered at all then?

The worth of the newbie is the issue as to whether we bother to be helpful to her or not.


----------



## science

isorhythm said:


> I think most of us are just following the instructions and voting for our favorites.


Oh, I didn't read the instructions. I will drop out of this then. Ranking my own favorites is not helpful to other people at all.

Edit: The thread title says "recommended." The instructions say, "This list will reflect a consensus among the participants regarding the most popular and/or significant works. ... it may nevertheless be used as a reference point for both newcomers and long-time classical listeners."

I see that it says "favorites" later. So I guess we can all interpret them however we want. I am going to go on with the ideas of recommendations, popular, significant, and reference foremost in my own mind.

More edit: Actually, I am done. The idea that a lot of us are just going to ignore the actual needs of newbies and then the list is going to be called something for newbies turns me off. I hate this aspect of classical music culture. To borrow a cliché that really means something, newbies are people too.

Even more edit: A more charitable interpretation of this discussion has occurred to me: perhaps most people here attribute more value to their "favorites" than I do to mine, and probably you are right to do so because you know much more than I do. Perhaps Pachelbel's Canon (and other works like it) really does suck since most knowledgeable classical music fans hate it or hardly dare to admit liking it ("guilty pleasure" and all that). Perhaps the newbie or outsider who enjoys it does deserve to be ignored; perhaps anyone who aspires to knowledge about classical music is better off encountering that music in a context indicating that it is to be scorned. I will trust you guys to make these judgements.


----------



## mmsbls

Chronochromie said:


> Do people really like Pachelbel's Canon that much?


Since many nominated it, I would guess that people do like it quite a bit. I personally think it's beautiful and love listening whenever I hear it.



Chronochromie said:


> Okay, but what's the point of recommending something that even most newbies know about, besides showing that we aren't ignoring them (???)?


Our other lists recommend very well known works such as Beethoven's 5th symphony, Handel's Messiah, Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker (all fairly high in the rankings). My guess is that most people new to classical would know those works more than Pachelbel's Canon.


----------



## SimonNZ

science said:


> Oh, I didn't read the instructions. I will drop out of this then. Ranking my own favorites is not helpful to other people at all.


I've already said that your recommendations have given me some exciting new listening, so I hope you don't drop out.

For me these lists are an opportunity for an intense listening to unknown works and relisting to less played as well as favorites, to discover great new music from the recommendations from others and to challenge my previous opinions. I've no doubt that whatever list we collectively through our individual reasonings end up with will be valuable for newbies, so I don't feel the need to concern myself with them.

Pachelbel's canon is a fine beautiful work, but I probably would have voted for Hexachordum Apollinis first, but that's just me.

1 Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
2 Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah 
3 Victoria: Officium defunctorum 
4 Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
5 Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum 
6 Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri 
7 Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices 
8 Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri et amorosi) 
9 Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria 
10 Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales (9 noms)


----------



## Chronochromie

mmsbls said:


> Since many nominated it, I would guess that people do like it quite a bit. I personally think it's beautiful and love listening whenever I hear it.


Fair enough, but since science just said he didn't vote for it just because he likes it...



mmsbls said:


> Our other lists recommend very well known works such as Beethoven's 5th symphony, Handel's Messiah, Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker (all fairly high in the rankings). My guess is that most people new to classical would know those works more than Pachelbel's Canon.


True. And I like those works, though I wouldn't begin to compare them in quality to Pachelbel's Canon. But different strokes and all that.


----------



## Mahlerian

science said:


> Even more edit: A more charitable interpretation of this discussion has occurred to me: perhaps most people here attribute more value to their "favorites" than I do to mine, and probably you are right to do so because you know much more than I do. Perhaps Pachelbel's Canon (and other works like it) really does suck since most knowledgeable classical music fans hate it or hardly dare to admit liking it ("guilty pleasure" and all that). Perhaps the newbie or outsider who enjoys it does deserve to be ignored; perhaps anyone who aspires to knowledge about classical music is better off encountering that music in a context indicating that it is to be scorned. I will trust you guys to make these judgements.


Pachelbel's Canon is fine for what it is, but it's not better than all the masterpieces of Machaut, Ockeghem, Palestrina, Lassus, Gesualdo, Perotin, the Chantilly Codex, and so forth. Isn't it more patronizing to tell a "newbie" "these are the things that you can understand for now, even though we don't think they're as good" than showing them which works we think are the best?


----------



## tdc

I'm just voting for my favorites and leaving it at that. Every newbie is different, so we can't presume to know what pieces they will connect with.


----------



## tdc

1. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
2. Allegri: Miserere
3. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
4. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri et amorosi)
5. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
6. Charpentier: Te Deum 
7. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
8. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
9. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
10. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales


----------



## GreenMamba

Dogen notwithstanding, I'm guessing just about everyone who visits TC has already heard Pachelbel's Canon. I wouldn't _not_ vote for it for that reason, but I don't want to try to get inside the head of whoever will use the list and guess what he would like.

And the truth is, most of the recommendation value of the list is happening now, with the creators of the list also being the users of it.


----------



## isorhythm

science said:


> Oh, I didn't read the instructions. I will drop out of this then. Ranking my own favorites is not helpful to other people at all.
> 
> Edit: The thread title says "recommended." The instructions say, "This list will reflect a consensus among the participants regarding the most popular and/or significant works. ... it may nevertheless be used as a reference point for both newcomers and long-time classical listeners."
> 
> I see that it says "favorites" later. So I guess we can all interpret them however we want. I am going to go on with the ideas of recommendations, popular, significant, and reference foremost in my own mind.
> 
> More edit: Actually, I am done. The idea that a lot of us are just going to ignore the actual needs of newbies and then the list is going to be called something for newbies turns me off. I hate this aspect of classical music culture. To borrow a cliché that really means something, newbies are people too.
> 
> Even more edit: A more charitable interpretation of this discussion has occurred to me: perhaps most people here attribute more value to their "favorites" than I do to mine, and probably you are right to do so because you know much more than I do. Perhaps Pachelbel's Canon (and other works like it) really does suck since most knowledgeable classical music fans hate it or hardly dare to admit liking it ("guilty pleasure" and all that). Perhaps the newbie or outsider who enjoys it does deserve to be ignored; perhaps anyone who aspires to knowledge about classical music is better off encountering that music in a context indicating that it is to be scorned. I will trust you guys to make these judgements.


I'm sorry - I'm completely, utterly lost. Every time in my life I've looked at any "Top _" list I've assumed I was getting a list of the favorites of people who know the area well. I thought that was the point! What else would I want?

I can't figure out who these hypothetical "newbies" are who won't be served by our list, for some reason. Or who would be turned off by the fact that Pachelbel's Canon (which I like) isn't in the top 10.

By the way, I think our top 10 is off to a great start! Those are all absolutely works that I would recommend to a total novice as an introduction! So what's the problem?


----------



## D Smith

Voting Round 2

1. Allegri: Miserere 
2. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah 
3. Victoria: Officium defunctorum 
4. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices 
5. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum 
6. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales 
7. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
8. Pachelbel: Canon in D
9. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri et amorosi) 
10. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)


----------



## Faustian

1. Victoria: Officium defunctorum
2. Allegri: Miserere
3. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri et amorosi)
4. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
5. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
6. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
7. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flore
8. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
9. Pachelbel: Canon in D
10. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum


----------



## science

I'm sorry. My comments here have represented my own frustrations as a newbie to classical music trying to educate myself, and so they were probably inappropriate. The attitude that newbies don't need to learn about famous works that more mature fans scorn is scorn toward the newbies themselves, consciously calculated to exclude them from the insider knowledge that the mature listeners possess. This kind of scorn, although uncommon among professional musicians, is almost ubiquitous among fans, so that we exhibit it without even noticing it.

Most "newbies" will know more than I did when I started, and be less dependent on online information, and some will have different values anyway, so no doubt it's fair to discount people like me, who will probably always be a minority among classical music fans anyway, even if we sought to make it easier for them. And of course, although it was harder than it needed to be, I've eventually gotten a pretty fair knowledge of the canon of classical music, even helped somewhat by projects like this.

I shouldn't have been surprised that this thread turned in this direction, but it was the wrong place for me to express (yet again) my frustration. 

I look forward to seeing the results of this project. The fact that it is not trying to help people like me, and to some extent intentionally so, causes me to be more dubious about the results of the project, but the fact that I am going to be introduced to some music that will be new to me will nevertheless continue to excite me.


----------



## Nereffid

OK, everyone needs to chill out on this.

Basic rule: Nominate the works you want to nominate, vote for the works you want to vote for. Your motivation is your own.

I have always assumed myself that there are some people who want the list to be a resource for newcomers, others who want it to reflect their personal tastes as closely as possible, others who want it to be a pure reflection of the participants' collective personal tastes, and others with some combination of those ideas.
For my own part, I nominate and vote partly to push my own favourites and partly to reflect some vague notion of what I think a satisfactorily representative list would look like.

Commenting on how others have voted is, at best, an unhelpful but neutral exercise. At worst, well, we get the sort of thing that this thread has turned into.
Expressing doubt about whether a particular work deserves to be on the list, or saying that some other work should be higher up, somewhat misses the point of a collective exercise.

On the specific issue of whether Pachelbel's Canon "should" be on the list, let me simply point out that 6 people nominated it in round 2, which is the same number as nominated the works by Buxtehude, Charpentier, Dowland, and Hildegard. I nominated it because I really like it _and_ because it seems a bit weird that a popularity contest that aims to have some significance beyond the couple of dozen people who participate in it should ignore a work that is genuinely popular.


----------



## GioCar

1. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri et amorosi)
2. Victoria: Officium defunctorum
3. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
4. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
5. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
6. Allegri: Miserere
7. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
8. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
9. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
10. Pérotin: Sederunt principes

Although composed before 1700 (just for a handful of years, anyway), I'd never vote Pachelbel's Canon as representative of the pre-1700 music, regardless of its intrinsic value. 
For similar reasons I haven't ever voted any Shostakovich works in the post-1950 project.


----------



## Chordalrock

science said:


> Oh, I didn't read the instructions. I will drop out of this then. Ranking my own favorites is not helpful to other people at all.
> 
> Edit: The thread title says "recommended." The instructions say, "This list will reflect a consensus among the participants regarding the most popular and/or significant works. ... it may nevertheless be used as a reference point for both newcomers and long-time classical listeners."
> 
> I see that it says "favorites" later. So I guess we can all interpret them however we want. I am going to go on with the ideas of recommendations, popular, significant, and reference foremost in my own mind.
> 
> More edit: Actually, I am done. The idea that a lot of us are just going to ignore the actual needs of newbies and then the list is going to be called something for newbies turns me off. I hate this aspect of classical music culture. To borrow a cliché that really means something, newbies are people too.
> 
> Even more edit: A more charitable interpretation of this discussion has occurred to me: perhaps most people here attribute more value to their "favorites" than I do to mine, and probably you are right to do so because you know much more than I do. Perhaps Pachelbel's Canon (and other works like it) really does suck since most knowledgeable classical music fans hate it or hardly dare to admit liking it ("guilty pleasure" and all that). Perhaps the newbie or outsider who enjoys it does deserve to be ignored; perhaps anyone who aspires to knowledge about classical music is better off encountering that music in a context indicating that it is to be scorned. I will trust you guys to make these judgements.


All I can say is I wish someone had introduced me to the Gombert of "Sound and the Fury" and "Beauty Farm" ten years ago, when I was still a relative newbie to classical music (if those albums had existed back then). The Renaissance is an era with many gems that few people are familiar with, and some popular works that are popular due to an accident of history. It's not a well-known era at all, and when people are recommending the big popular pieces, they aren't doing it from a position of extensive knowledge and familiarity.

It's not like the people in this thread who are recommending "Missa Papae Marcelli" are actually familiar with all of Palestrina's best masses. That mass is popular due to extra-musical historical reasons, and I'd say a list like this would be a lot more useful to a newbie if it guided them to some more representative Palestrina works instead of the historical anomaly that they probably have heard about anyway AND that might well end up being a turn-off for them due to its relative simplicity and chordal nature compared with many Palestrina masses that are a lot more exciting and interesting.

Just assuming that what is already popular is popular for a good reason and that this list should reflect that is intellectually lazy conformism. It's rarely useful to add your voice to what is already the voice of the culture as a whole. Much better if you manage to say something no one has thought of yet. Now that might be useful to someone, newbie or not.


----------



## Nereffid

Also, let me add that I was keen for a discussion of these sorts of issues way back in October, but there was little interest from anyone else.


----------



## isorhythm

I mean, the top 10 are all iconic, top-of-their-cohort works. One of them was in _Fifty Shades of Grey_. It's not like it's loaded with weird rarities.


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
2. Byrd
3. Pérotin
4. Allegri
5. Tallis
6. Dowland 
7. Charpentier
8. Dufay
9. Gesualdo
10. Ockeghem: Requiem


----------



## Mika

1. Allegri: Miserere
2. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
3. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
4. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
5. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria 
6. Charpentier: Te Deum
7. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
8. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
9. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
10. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri et amorosi)


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
2. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
3. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8
4. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
5. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
6. Perotin: Sederunt principes
7. Ockeghem: Requiem
8. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
9. Allegri: Miserere
10. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices


----------



## Trout

1. Monteverdi: Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
2. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
3. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
4. Victoria: Officium Defunctorum (Requiem)
5. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
6. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
7. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
8. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
9. Pérotin: Sederunt Principes
10. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes


----------



## tortkis

round 2 vote

1. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
2. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
3. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
4. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
5. Charpentier: Te Deum
6. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
7. Victoria: Officium defunctorum
8. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
9. Pachelbel: Canon in D
10. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales


----------



## Chronochromie

1. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8
2. Victoria: Officium defunctorum
3. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
4. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
5. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
6. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
7. Ockeghem: Requiem
8. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
9. Charpentier: Te Deum
10. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah


----------



## Nereffid

*Reminder*. Voting closes tomorrow (Sunday) at at 15.00 GMT.

Seven people who voted in round 1 have not yet voted in round 2.


----------



## StDior

1. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri et amorosi)
2. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
3. Pachelbel: Canon in D
4. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
5. Charpentier: Te Deum
6. Victoria: Officium defunctorum
7. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
8. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
9. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
10. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List

Here are the results from Voting Round 2 (Positions 11-20):

11. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum (95 points)
12. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices (94 points)
13. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi) (92 points)
14. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1605) (89 points)
15. Allegri: Miserere (84 points)
16. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria (83 points)
17. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah (79 points)
18. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores (77 points)
19. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum (72 points)
20. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales (70 points)

FYI: 21 people participated in Voting Round 2, compared with 27 in round 1.

The following 6 works failed to make the top 10 and therefore can be nominated again in round 3:

Dowland: Second Booke of Songes (69 points)
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri (67 points)
Pérotin: Sederunt principes (55 points)
Charpentier: Te Deum (51 points)
Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) (39 points)
Pachelbel: Canon in D (39 points)


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List (so far)

1. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
2. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
3. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine
4. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
5. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
6. Tallis: Spem in Alium
7. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
8. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
9. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
10. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
11. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
12. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
13. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi)
14. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1605)
15. Allegri: Miserere
16. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
17. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
18. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
19. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
20. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 3 is now open.*

Please nominate (up to) 15 works without ranking them.
Remember, you can nominate the 6 works that failed to get enough votes to be enshrined.

*This round will close in 4 days, at 15.00 GMT on Thursday March 10th.*


----------



## Chordalrock

Otherwise the same as my last one, but no Victoria and there's a new Palestrina motet, namely this:

https://play.spotify.com/track/0u2yBB3KA9CRzS7WMAXxHa

Dufay - Missa l'homme arme
Dufay - Missa Se la face ay pale
Dufay - Missa Ave regina caelorum
Dufay - Ecclesie militantis
Dufay - Salve flos Tusca gentis
Gombert - Media vita, a 6
Gombert - O Jesu Christe / Sancta Maria, a 6
Gombert - Peccata mea, a 6
Gombert - Je prens congie, a 8
Josquin - Salve regina, a 5
Josquin - Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
Palestrina - Missa Repleature os meum
Palestrina - Dominus Jesus in qua nocte
Ockeghem - Missa Mi mi
Ockeghem - Requiem


----------



## pjang23

Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
Frescobaldi: Fiori Musicali
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae
Lassus: Le Lagrime di San Pietro
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
Ockeghem: Requiem
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Pérotin: Sederunt principes


----------



## SimonNZ

"Cantigas de Santa Maria"
"Codex las Huelgas"
"Llibre Vermell de Montserrat"
"Ludus Danielis (The Play Of Daniel)"
"Messe de Tournai"
Biber - Battalia a 10
Byrd - My Lady Neville's Booke
De Rore - St. John Passion
Dowland - Second Booke Of Songs
Lassus - Le Lagrime di San Pietro
Martin Codax - Cantigas de Amigo
Monteverdi - Selva Morale e Spirituale
Palestrina - Canticum Canticorum
Schutz - Musikalische Exequien
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas


----------



## science

Chordalrock said:


> Just assuming that what is already popular is popular for a good reason and that this list should reflect that is intellectually lazy conformism.


That is not what I was doing. The terms of service forbid me to give the sort of response that comment deserves.


----------



## Nereffid

Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
Anon: Carmina Burana
Anon: Tournai Mass
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Mouton: Nesciens Mater
Pachelbel: Canon in D
Palestrina: Stabat mater
Pérotin: Sederunt principes
Praetorius: Terpsichore
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
Solage: Fumeux fume par fumée


----------



## D Smith

Nomination Round 3

Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
Anon: Carmina Burana
Byrd: Mass for 4 voices
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Lobo: Requiem for six voices
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Ockeghem: Requiem
Pachelbel: Canon in D
Palestrina: Stabat mater
Pérotin: Sederunt principes
Praetorius: Terpsichore
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien


----------



## tdc

Dufay: Missa l'homme arme
Dufay: Ballade 'Resvellies vous' 
Dowland: Lachrimae (Seaven Teares)
Dowland: Second Booke Of Songs
Schutz: Musikalische Exequien 
Byrd: My Lady Nevells Booke 
Biber: Battalia a 10
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis 



 Purcell: King Arthur
Monteverdi: Selva Morale e Spirituale
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Lully: Armide
Lully: Benedictus
Charpentier: Te Deum
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae


----------



## Trout

"Carmina Burana"
Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
Josquin: Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
Pérotin: Sederunt Principes
Praetorius: Terpsichore
Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Ockeghem - Missa Mi mi
Ockeghem - Requiem
Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas 
Charpentier: Te Deum
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Dufay: Missa l'homme arme
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Palestrina: Stabat mater
Pérotin: Sederunt principes
Lassus - Le Lagrime di San Pietro
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
Josquin - Salve regina, a 5
Josquin - Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae


----------



## GreenMamba

Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
Anonymous: Carmina Burana 
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Charpenter: Te Deum
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
Gombert: Magnificats (8)
Gombert: Je prens congie
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno (a 40)
Morales: Missa Pro Defunctis
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Ockeghem: Requiem
Perotin: Sederunt principes
Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova


----------



## tortkis

round 3 nomination

Carmina Burana (11th-13th c.)
Martín Codax: Cantigas de amigo
Venite a laudare (13th-14th c.)
Francesco Landini: Conviens' a fede
Llibre Vermell De Montserrat (~1399)
Bartholomeus de Bononia: Morir desio
Antoine Brumel: Missa Et Ecce Terrae Motus
Antonio de Cabezón: Obras de Música
Luca Marenzio: Quinto libro di madrigali a sei voci 1591
John Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
Girolamo Frescobaldi: Capriccios
Giovanni Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae
Dieterich Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
Marc-Antoine Charpentier: Te Deum H. 146
Johann Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D


----------



## GioCar

Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke (1591)
Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo (1600)
Dowland: Lachrimæ or seaven teares (1604)
Francesco da Milano: Fantasia No.55 "La piu bella & divina a che abbia fatto" (ca 1550)
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali (1635)
Gabrieli G.: Sacrae Symphoniae (1597)
Gabrieli G.: Symphoniae Sacrae II (1615)
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum (1560?)
Marenzio: Quinto libro di madrigali a sei voci (1591)
Milán: El maestro (1536)
Monteverdi: Quinto libro de madrigali (1605)
Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale (1640-41)
Palestrina: Motettorum liber quartus (Canticum Canticorum Salomonis) (1583-84)
Palestrina: Stabat mater (1589?)
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno (1565-66)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Marenzio madrigals book 5, for 6 voices
Schütz-Geistliche chor music 
Schutz-Musikalische Exequien
Lassus-David psalmes
Lassus-prophitae sibyllarum
Lassus-Lagrime di san pietro
Lassus-Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594)
Victoria-Tenebrae Responsories
Byrd-Mass for 4 v
Dowland-Second Book of Songs
Buxtehude-Membra Jesu nostri
Morales-Missa Pro Defunctis
Froberger-Suite XX
...


----------



## Nereffid

Nomination round 3 *will close in 24 hours.*


----------



## Faustian

I'm nominating Byrd's Infelix ego again because I haven't listened to the entire Cantiones sacrae II, which is why I can't nominate it in full. I will try to seek the whole thing out and give it a listen; indeed, I need to find the time to do some more listening to this music in general so I can nominate more works in upcoming rounds. Most of my recommendations are what I've heard from my limited cd collection of early music.

Byrd: Infelix ego
Byrd: Songs of Sundry Natures
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
Ferrabosco, A.: Peccantem me quotidie
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
Machaut: Le Voir Dit
Palestrina: Missa Ave Maria
Palestrina: Missa Hodie Christus natus est
Palestrina: Stabat Mater


----------



## Mahlerian

Byrd: Mass for 4 voices
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
Josquin(?): Absalon Fili mi
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Machaut: Motets
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Ockeghem: Requiem
Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
Perotin: Sederunt principes
Solage: Fumeux fume par fumee
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah


----------



## Nereffid

Mahlerian said:


> Byrd: Mass for 4 voices
> Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
> Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
> Josquin(?): Absalon Fili mi
> Lassus: Penitential Psalms
> Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
> Machaut: Motets
> Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
> Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
> Obrecht: Missa Caput
> Ockeghem: Requiem
> Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
> Perotin: Sederunt principes
> Solage: Fumeux fume par fumee
> *Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah*


Tallis Lamentations are already enshrined.


----------



## Mahlerian

Nereffid said:


> Tallis Lamentations are already enshrined.


Whoops.

Replace with Ockeghem: Deo Gratias then


----------



## Chronochromie

Alfonso X el Sabio: Cantigas de Santa María
Biber: Battalia a 10
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dufay: Missa l'homme armé
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
Josquin: Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Ockeghem: Missa Mi mi
Ockeghem: Requiem
Pérotin: Sederunt principes


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Perotin: Sederunt principes
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
Josquin: Missa Hercules Dux Ferariae
Dufay: Missa l'homme armé
Ockeghem: Missa Mi mi
Ockeghem: Requiem


----------



## mmsbls

Browne: Stabat mater
Brumel: Missa de beata virgine
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Byrd: Mass for 4 voices.
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dufay: Missa L`homme arme
Dufay: Missa Se lay face ay pale
Gabrieli: Sacrae symphoniae
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
Lassus: Missa pro defunctis
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Ockeghem: Requiem
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno


----------



## MagneticGhost

Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi Crucem
Browne: Stabat Mater
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Dowland: First Booke of Songs
Dowland: Second Booke of Songs
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Morales: Missa Pro Defunctis
Ockeghem: Requiem
Schutz: Psalmen Davids
Shepherd: Media Vita
Striggio: Ecce beatam lucem
Taverner: Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
White: Lamentations a 5


----------



## Winterreisender

Alfonso X - Cantigas de Santa Maria
Buxtehude - Membra Jesu Nostri
Charpentier - Te Deum
Byrd - Mass For 4 Voices
Byrd - My Lady Nevells Booke (includes The Battell)
Dowland - First Booke of Songes
Dowland - Second Booke of Singes
Janequin - La bataille
Kapsberger - Canario (his "popular" piece but as good a place to start as any)
Lassus - Le Lagrime di San Pietro
Pachelbel - Canon In D
Praetorius - Terpsichore (includes this Courante and this Bouree and many similar delights)
Purcell - Hail Bright Cecelia
Schutz - Musikalische Exequien 
Schutz - Weihnachtshistorie


----------



## science

I'm sorry I haven't had time to put much thought into this round's nominations, but here's a pretty good rough draft of what I might've come up with had I more time:

1. Pachelbel: Canon in D
2. Brumel - Missa Et ecce terrae motus
3. Lassus: Le Lagrime di San Pietro
4. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
5. Josquin - Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
6. Dufay: Missa Se lay face ay pale
7. Frescobaldi: Fiori Musicali
8. Anon.: Tournai Mass 
9. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
10. Schutz - Musikalische Exequien
11. Charpentier: Te Deum
12. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
13. Ockeghem: Requiem 
14. Dowland: Lachrimæ or seaven teares
15. Llibre Vermell De Montserrat

Sorry, I know this isn't allowed (I just added the Dufay mass, which I'd forgotten [more edit: and the Brumel mass, which dang if we haven't all been forgetting]) but I don't want to forget these in the next round - these are not nominations for this round: 
16. Biber: Battalia a 10
17. Caccini: Le nuove musiche


----------



## StDior

Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Cavalli: La Calisto
Pachelbel: Canon in D
Cavalli: Il Giasone
Cavalli: L'Artemisia
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Cavalli: Il rapimento d'Helena
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
Monteverdi: Selva morale e spiritual
Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae
Pérotin: Sederunt principes
Buxtehude: Prelude in F-sharp minor, BuxWV 146
Charpentier: Te Deum
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 3 is now closed.*

107 different works were nominated by 21 people. 48 works were nominated at least twice.

The following 13 works received the most nominations and will now go forward to Voting Round 3:

Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria (8 noms)
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri (11 noms)
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices (9 noms)
Charpentier: Te Deum (12 noms)
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares (7 noms)
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes (9 noms)
Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae (7 noms)
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro (7 noms)
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum (7 noms)
Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) (11 noms)
Palestrina: Stabat mater (7 noms)
Pérotin: Sederunt principes (10 noms)
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien (8 noms)

The purpose of the voting round is to reduce this list to 10 works that will be enshrined in the final list (positions 21-30).
The 3 works that are omitted will need to be re-nominated in the 3rd round.

*Please vote for (up to) 10 works from the above list, in order of preference from 1st to 10th.*

Under the scoring system used here, the bottom-placed work on each voter's ballot gets 1 point, the second-bottom gets 2 points, and so on up to a maximum of 10. Therefore, people who vote for fewer than 10 works will have less impact on the final outcome.

If you haven't contributed to the nomination round, you are still welcome to join in the voting!

*Voting Round 3 will be open for 4 days, and will close at 15.00 GMT on Monday 14 March.*


----------



## pjang23

Pérotin: Sederunt principes
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
Palestrina: Stabat mater
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
Charpentier: Te Deum
Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
2. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
3. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
4. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
5. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
6. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
7. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares 
8. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) 
9. Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae
10. Charpentier: Te Deum


----------



## SimonNZ

Schütz: Musikalische Exequien 
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes 
Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria 
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri 
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro 
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices 
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum 
Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) 
Palestrina: Stabat mater 
Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae


----------



## Mika

Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae
Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
Charpentier: Te Deum
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
Palestrina: Stabat mater
Pérotin: Sederunt principes


----------



## Winterreisender

1. Dowland - Second Booke
2. Schutz - Musikalische Exequien
3. Alfonso X - Cantigas
4. Charpentier - Te Deum
5. Byrd - Mass for 4
6. Lassus - Lagrime
7. Buxtehude - Membra
8. Perotin - Sederunt
9. Palestrina - Stabat
10. Dowland - Lachrimae


----------



## tdc

1. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares 
2. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes 
3. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
4. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
5. Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae
6. Charpentier: Te Deum


----------



## Trout

A question: did Dowland's Lachrimae really receive 7 votes in the last nomination round? I only count 5.


----------



## science

1. Lassus: Le Lagrime di San Pietro
2. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
3. Schutz - Musikalische Exequien
4. Charpentier: Te Deum
5. Ockeghem: Requiem 
6. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
7. Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae
8. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
9. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria


----------



## Nereffid

Trout said:


> A question: did Dowland's Lachrimae really receive 7 votes in the last nomination round? I only count 5.


Oops, you're right! I accidentally counted two votes for Dowland's Second Booke of Songes as votes for Lachrimae. Thanks for spotting that.

*Voters are advised to ignore Lachrimae.*
Anyone who wants to amend their vote can do so, but anyway I'll remove it from my calculations and will bump up all works that were voted below it.


----------



## Nereffid

My votes:

1 Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
2 Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
3 Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae
4 Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
5 Palestrina: Stabat mater
6 Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
7 Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
8 Pérotin: Sederunt principes
9 Charpentier: Te Deum
10 Schütz: Musikalische Exequien


----------



## MagneticGhost

1.Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
2.Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
3.Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
4.Charpentier: Te Deum
5.Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
6.Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae
7.Palestrina: Stabat mater
8.Pérotin: Sederunt principes
9.Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
10.Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri


----------



## Guest

1 Desprez La Deploration de la mort de Johannes Ockeghem
2 Monteverdi Vespers and La Sestina
3 Schütz Musikalische Exequien 
4 Ockeghem Requiem
5 Pérotin Sederunt principes
6 Palestrina Stabat mater and Canticum Canticorum
7 Tallis Lamentations
8 Taverner Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
9 Sheppard Media Vita
10 Henry Lawes Sitting by the streams


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Pérotin: Sederunt principes
Lassus: Le Lagrime di San Pietro
Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes


----------



## Nereffid

traverso said:


> 1 Desprez La Deploration de la mort de Johannes Ockeghem
> 2 Monteverdi Vespers and La Sestina
> 3 Schütz Musikalische Exequien
> 4 Ockeghem Requiem
> 5 Pérotin Sederunt principes
> 6 Palestrina Stabat mater and Canticum Canticorum
> 7 Tallis Lamentations
> 8 Taverner Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
> 9 Sheppard Media Vita
> 10 Henry Lawes Sitting by the streams


Welcome, traverso!
Unfortunately this is a voting round, not a nominations round, so you can only vote for 10 of the nominated works, which in this round are:
Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Charpentier: Te Deum
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
Palestrina: Stabat mater
Pérotin: Sederunt principes
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien

Please read the OP for the rules, and then cast your vote as you see fit!


----------



## Guest

Nereffid said:


> Welcome, traverso!
> Unfortunately this is a voting round, not a nominations round, so you can only vote for 10 of the nominated works, which in this round are:
> Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
> Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
> Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
> Charpentier: Te Deum
> Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
> Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae
> Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
> Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
> Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
> Palestrina: Stabat mater
> Pérotin: Sederunt principes
> Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
> 
> Please read the OP for the rules, and then cast your vote as you see fit!


All right Sir,here are my votes.
Schütz: Musikalische Exequiën
Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
Palestrina: Stabat mater
Dowland: Second Booke of Songs
Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae
Pérotin: Sederunt principes
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Charpentier: Te Deum


----------



## pjang23

Revised:

Pérotin: Sederunt principes
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
Palestrina: Stabat mater
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
Charpentier: Te Deum
Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Perotin: Sederunt principes
2. Ockeghem: Requiem
3. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
4. Byrd: Mass for 4 voices
5. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
6. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes


----------



## Faustian

Just recently listened to Jordi Savall's recording of Cantigas Santa Maria that I found on youtube, and was totally blown away by it. Fantastic work that clicked with me instantly.






My votes:

1. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
2. Palestrina: Stabat mater
3. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
4. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
5. Ockeghem: Requiem


----------



## Trout

1. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
2. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
3. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
4. Pérotin: Sederunt Principes
5. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
6. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
7. Charpentier: Te Deum
8. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
9. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
10. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien


----------



## tortkis

round 3 vote

1. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
2. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
3. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
4. Charpentier: Te Deum
5. Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae
6. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
7. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
8. Palestrina: Stabat mater
9. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
10. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices


----------



## GioCar

1. Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae
2. Palestrina: Stabat mater
3. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
4. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
5. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
6. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
7. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
8. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
9. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
10. Pérotin: Sederunt principes


----------



## Winterreisender

Revised:

1. Dowland - Second Booke
2. Schutz - Musikalische Exequien
3. Alfonso X - Cantigas
4. Charpentier - Te Deum
5. Byrd - Mass for 4
6. Lassus - Lagrime
7. Buxtehude - Membra
8. Perotin - Sederunt Principes
9. Palestrina - Stabat Mater
10. Gabrieli - Sacrae Symphoniae


----------



## D Smith

Voting Round 3

1 Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
2 Pérotin: Sederunt principes
3 Palestrina: Stabat mater
4 Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
5 Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
6 Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
7 Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
8 Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae
9 Charpentier: Te Deum
10 Schütz: Musikalische Exequien


----------



## StDior

1.	Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
2.	Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae
3.	Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
4.	Charpentier: Te Deum
5.	Pérotin: Sederunt principes
6.	Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
7.	Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
8.	Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
9.	Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
10.	Palestrina: Stabat mater


----------



## Nereffid

Reminder to the handful of stragglers:

*Voting Round 3 will close in about 25 hours.*


----------



## Chronochromie

1. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
2. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
3. Ockeghem: Requiem
4. Charpentier: Te Deum
5. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa María
6. G. Gabrieli: Sacrae Symphoniae
7. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
8. Pérotin: Sederunt Principes
9. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
10. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien


----------



## Headphone Hermit

1. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
2. Charpentier: Te Deum
3. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices (9 noms)
4. Palestrina: Stabat mater
5. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
6. Pérotin: Sederunt principes 
7. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
8. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
9. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostril
10. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Ockeghem: Requiem 
2. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
3. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
4. Charpentier: Te Deum
5. Pérotin: Sederunt principes 
6. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
7. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri 
8. Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae 
9. Palestrina: Stabat mater 
10. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien


----------



## tdc

Faustian said:


> Just recently listened to Jordi Savall's recording of Cantigas Santa Maria that I found on youtube, and was totally blown away by it. Fantastic work that clicked with me instantly.


This is a much better version of the work than what I had previously listened to, thanks for posting. I voted rather strategically this round, but I've really been enjoying listening to many of the other works, just because I didn't vote for something doesn't mean I don't like it.

Surprised no one has voted for Greensleeves yet.


----------



## mmsbls

1	Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae (7 noms) 
2	Charpentier: Te Deum (12 noms) 
3	Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri (11 noms) 
4	Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices (9 noms) 
5	Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) (11 noms) 
6	Palestrina: Stabat mater (7 noms) 
7	Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum (7 noms) 
8	Schütz: Musikalische Exequien (8 noms) 
9	Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro (7 noms) 
10	Pérotin: Sederunt principes (10 noms)


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List

Here are the results from Voting Round 3 (Positions 21-30):

21. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes (104 points)
22. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices (101 points)
23. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis) (101 points)
24. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri (100 points)
25. Charpentier: Te Deum (87 points)
26. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria (85 points)
27. Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae (83 points)
28. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro (82 points)
29. Pérotin: Sederunt principes (80 points)
30. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien (69 points)

FYI: 22 people participated in Voting Round 3, compared with 21 in round 1.

The following 3 works failed to make the top 10 and therefore can be nominated again in round 4:

Palestrina: Stabat mater (68 points)
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum (57 points)
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares (shouldn't have been included )


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List (so far)

01. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
02. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
03. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine
04. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
05. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
06. Tallis: Spem in Alium
07. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
08. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
09. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
10. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
11. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
12. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
13. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi)
14. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1605)
15. Allegri: Miserere
16. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
17. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
18. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
19. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
20. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales 
21. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
22. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
23. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
24. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
25. Charpentier: Te Deum
26. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
27. Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae
28. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
29. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
30. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 4 is now open.*

Please nominate (up to) 15 works of your choosing.
(The full list of round 3 nominations has been posted in the Discussion thread)

The nomination round will be open for 4 days, though personal commitments might mean I don't officially close it until later than that.
You have until *15.00 GMT on Friday 18th March*.


----------



## Chordalrock

Dufay - Missa l'homme arme
Dufay - Missa Se la face ay pale
Dufay - Salve flos Tusca gentis
Gombert - Je prens congie, a 8
Josquin - Salve regina, a 5
Josquin - Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
Ockeghem - Missa Mi mi

I left out those that haven't been nominated by anyone except me. I may start including them in the last two rounds or so.


----------



## GreenMamba

Chordalrock said:


> I left out those that haven't been nominated by anyone except me. I may start including them in the last two rounds or so.


Any reason for this? You have extra space for noms. Maybe someone sees the works on your list, listens, and then nominates it.


----------



## Chordalrock

GreenMamba said:


> Any reason for this? You have extra space for noms. Maybe someone sees the works on your list, listens, and then nominates it.


I would mostly just have repeated my two previous lists. Those pieces may have better chances near the end of this project when most folks can't think of any more pieces to nominate, heh.


----------



## Nereffid

I don't want to tell anyone how to vote or nominate, but I'll just note that anyone who doesn't use their full 15 nominations or 10 votes has less impact on the final outcome than someone who does.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Carmina Burana"
"Codex Chantilly"
"Codex las Huelgas"
"Llibre Vermell de Montserrat"
"Ludus Danielis (The Play Of Daniel)"
"Messe de Tournai"
Biber - Battalia a 10
Browne - Stabat Mater
Byrd - My Lady Neville's Booke
Emilio de' Cavalieri - Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
Martin Codax - Cantigas de Amigo
Monteverdi - Selva Morale e Spirituale
Palestrina - Canticum Canticorum
Schutz - Geistliche Chormusik
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Lassus: Psalmi Davidis poenitentiales
Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594)
Marenzio: Madrigals 6 voices, Book 5
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
Morales: Missa pro defunctis
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
...don't know if I've heard so many more...


----------



## Winterreisender

Dowland - First Booke of Songes
Schutz - Weihnachtshistorie
Purcell - Hail Bright Cecilia
Purcell - Funeral Music for Queen Mary
Praetorius - Terpsichore
Susato - Danseyre
Pachelbel - Canon In D
Kapsberger - Toccata Arpeggiata
Brumel - Missa Et ecce terræ motus
Byrd - My Lady Nevells Booke
Buxtehude - Passacaglia in D Minor, BuxWV 161
Victoria - O Magnum Mysterium
Hildegard - Columba Aspexit


----------



## science

1. Pachelbel: Canon in D
2. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
3. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
4. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
5. Dufay: Missa Se lay face ay pale
6. Frescobaldi: Fiori Musicali
7. Anon.: Tournai Mass 
8. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
9. Dowland: Lachrimæ or seaven teares
10. Llibre Vermell De Montserrat
11. Biber: Battalia a 10
12. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
13. Praetorius: Terpsichore 
14. Byrd: My Lady Neville's Booke
15. Gallus: Opus Musicum (incl. Mirabile Mysterium)


----------



## Chronochromie

Codex Chantilly
Biber: Battalia a 10
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
Dufay: Missa l'homme armé
Dufay: Missa Se lay face ay pale
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Lully: Armide
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
Ockeghem: Missa Mi mi
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria


----------



## Chordalrock

Nereffid said:


> I don't want to tell anyone how to vote or nominate, but I'll just note that anyone who doesn't use their full 15 nominations or 10 votes has less impact on the final outcome than someone who does.


I don't think it's possible to have "less impact" than "no impact"...


----------



## Trout

Chordalrock said:


> I don't think it's possible to have "less impact" than "no impact"...


Not true! I, as a relative novice in these eras, certainly appreciate any and all nominations regardless of how popular they are and have been slowly trying to listen to them all. I would be surprised if I were alone on this.


----------



## tdc

Dufay: Missa l'homme arme
Dufay: Ballade 'Resvellies vous' 
Dowland: Lachrimae (Seaven Teares)
Byrd: My Lady Nevells Booke 
Biber: Battalia a 10
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis 



 Purcell: King Arthur
Monteverdi: Selva Morale e Spirituale
Monteverdi: Madrigals Book V
Lully: Armide
Lully: Benedictus
Codex Calixtinus
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159
Schutz: Weihnachtshistorie
Schutz: Geistliche Chormusik


----------



## Nereffid

Chordalrock said:


> I don't think it's possible to have "less impact" than "no impact"...


Well, given that this is a collaborative process, (a) nominating a work that nobody else has thought of can spark someone else's interest, and (b) nominating a work other people have nominated can help enshrine that work. The more nominations one makes, the more these things can happen.

In the absence of any real interest in a proper discussion of what should be included, I think (a) is a very important process. And of course (b) is necessary for consensus and a satisfactory result.

This might sound like I'm complaining about people not using their nominations, but it's not a complaint, more a rhetorical question of _why wouldn't you?_


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
Browne - Stabat Mater
Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas
Dufay: Missa l'homme arme
Ockeghem: Missa Mi mi
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria 
Lassus: penitential psalms
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
Purcell – Hail Bright Cecilia
Purcell – Funeral Music for Queen Mary
Ockegehem: Missa Ecce ancilla
Josquin: Deploration sur la mort de Johannes Ockeghem
Monteverdi: Selva Morale e Spirituale


----------



## Nereffid

My nominations, trying to avoid composers who have already been enshrined, and putting a bit more emphasis on instrumental music:

Anon: Carmina Burana
Anon: Codex Chantilly
Anon: Codex Montpellier
Anon: Dances from Add. MS 29987
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
Caccini: Le nuove musiche
Janequin: La bataille
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Lawes, W: Royal Consorts
Lully: Armide
Milán: El Maestro
Ortiz: Trattado de glosas
Praetorius: Terpsichore
Schein: Banchetto Musicale


----------



## GioCar

Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke (1591)
Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo (1600)
Dowland: Lachrimæ or seaven teares (1604)
Francesco da Milano: Fantasia No.55 "La piu bella & divina a che abbia fatto" (ca 1550)
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali (1635)
Gabrieli G.: Symphoniae Sacrae II (1615)
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum (1560?)
Marenzio: Quinto libro di madrigali a sei voci (1591)
Milán: El maestro (1536)
Monteverdi: Quinto libro de madrigali (1605)
Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale (1640-41)
Palestrina: Motettorum liber quartus (Canticum Canticorum Salomonis) (1583-84)
Palestrina: Stabat mater (1589?)
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno (1565-66)
Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258


----------



## Winterreisender

I will add Janequin's "La Bataille" to my nominations for this round.


----------



## isorhythm

OK, back in for round 4

Anon: Montpellier Codex
Buxtehude: Te Deum laudamus
Gombert: Magnificats
Josquin: Salve regina a 5
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Ockeghem: Missa de plus en plus
Pachelbel: Canon in D
Palestrina: Missa assumpta est Maria
Palestrina: Stabat mater
Scheidemann: Jesus Christus unser Heiland (II)
Schutz: Psalmen Davids
Schutz: Geistliche Chormusik
Taverner: Dum transisset sabbatum
Victoria: Tenebrae responsories
White: Lamentations of Jeremiah


----------



## Mika

Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
Anonymous: Carmina Burana
Anonymous: Codex las Huelgas
Biber: Battalia a 10
Dufay: Missa l'homme arme
Josquin: Ave Maria a 4
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Leoninus: Magnus liber organi
Lully: Armide
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-mi
Pachelbel: Canon in D
Palestrina: Lamentationes Ieremiae prophetae
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik


----------



## GreenMamba

Anonymous: Carmina Burana
Anonymous: Chantilly Codex
Bull: In Nomine IX (for keyboard)
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
Gombert: Magnificats (8)
Gombert: Je prens congie
Isaac: Innsbruck muss dich lassen
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
Morales: Missa Pro Defunctis
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Pachelbel Canon and Gigue
Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
Praetorius: Terpsichore
Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno (a 40)


----------



## pjang23

Anonymous: Carmina Burana
Byrd: My Lady Neville's Booke
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Frescobaldi: Fiori Musicali
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
Gesualdo: Madrigals, book 5
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
Lully: Armide
Machaut: Le Remede de Fortune
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Purcell: Hail Bright Cecilia


----------



## Faustian

If someone knows a link to Byrd's complete Cantiones sacrae II that I could listen to that would be great, as I can't seem to find a full version of it.

Byrd: Infelix ego
Byrd: Songs of Sundry Natures
Dowland: Lachrimae
Ferrabosco, A.: Peccantem me quotidie
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
Josquin: De profundis clamavi
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
Pachelbel: Canon in D
Palestrina: Missa assumpta est Maria
Palestrina: Missa Hodie Christus natus est
Palestrina: Stabat Mater


----------



## tdc

GreenMamba said:


> Bull: In Nomine IX (for keyboard)


Nice choice, this work almost made my list this round and certainly will next round.


----------



## SimonNZ

Faustian said:


> If someone knows a link to Byrd's complete Cantiones sacrae II that I could listen to that would be great, as I can't seem to find a full version of it.


I can't see that all 21 pieces have been recorded complete together. There's 11 on the Richard Higgenbottom disc:


----------



## StDior

Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Cavalli: La Calisto
Pachelbel: Canon in D
Cavalli: Il Giasone
Cavalli: L'Artemisia
Cavalli: Il rapimento d'Helena
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
Buxtehude: Prelude in F-sharp minor, BuxWV 146
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Anon: Tournai Mass
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
Frescobaldi: Fiori Musicali


----------



## science

science said:


> 1. Pachelbel: Canon in D
> 2. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
> 3. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
> 4. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
> 5. Dufay: Missa Se lay face ay pale
> 6. Frescobaldi: Fiori Musicali
> 7. Anon.: Tournai Mass
> 8. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
> 9. Dowland: Lachrimæ or seaven teares
> 10. Llibre Vermell De Montserrat
> 11. Biber: Battalia a 10
> 12. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
> 13. Praetorius: Terpsichore
> 14. Byrd: My Lady Neville's Booke
> 15. Gallus: Opus Musicum (incl. Mirabile Mysterium)


I'm so sorry - I have to change #15 to Gombert's Magnificats. I was forgetting about them.


----------



## Trout

"Carmina Burana"
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
Farina: Capriccio Stravagante
Frescobaldi: Fiori Musicali
Josquin: Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
Praetorius: Terpsichore
Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories


----------



## tortkis

round 4 nomination

Carmina Burana (11th-13th c.)
Martín Codax: Cantigas de amigo
Venite a laudare (13th-14th c.)
Chantilly Codex (c.1350-1400)
Llibre Vermell De Montserrat (~1399)
Bartholomeus de Bononia: Morir desio
Johannes Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni
Antoine Brumel: Missa Et Ecce Terrae Motus
Adrian Willaert: The Petrarch Madrigals
Antonio de Cabezón: Obras de Música
William Byrd: Pavanes and Galliards
Luca Marenzio: Quinto libro di madrigali a sei voci 1591
John Dowland: Lachrimae
Girolamo Frescobaldi: Capriccios
Johann Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D


----------



## D Smith

Nominations Round 4

Anon: Carmina Burana
Byrd: My Lady Nevells Booke 
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Gesualdo: Madrigals, book 5
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Lobo: Requiem for six voices
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Pachelbel: Canon in D
Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
Palestrina: Stabat mater
Praetorius: Terpsichore
Purcell: Hail Bright Cecilia
Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas


----------



## Nereffid

Regarding Willaert's madrigals - is there a distinction between "Madrigals from Musica Nova" (GreenMamba, last round) and "Petrarch Madrigals" (tortkis, this round)?


----------



## MagneticGhost

TAVERNER: MISSA GLORIA TIBI TRINITAS

Anon: Tournai Mass
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi Crucem
Browne: Stabat Mater
Brumel: Missa Et Ecce Terrae Motus
Dowland: First Booke of Songs
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Lobo: Requiem for Six Voices
Morales: Missa Pro Defunctis
Schutz: Psalmen Davids
Shepherd: Media Vita
Striggio: Ecce beatam lucem
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
White: Lamentations a 5


----------



## GreenMamba

Nereffid said:


> Regarding Willaert's madrigals - is there a distinction between "Madrigals from Musica Nova" (GreenMamba, last round) and "Petrarch Madrigals" (tortkis, this round)?


I don't believe so. 
Musica Nova = 25 madrigals + 27 motets.
I think 24 of the 25 madrigals had text by Petrarch, but they are all referred to as Petrarch madrigals.

But now I'm realizing Willaert dropped off my list! I can't edit, but if possible I'd like to revise:

Anonymous: Carmina Burana
Anonymous: Chantilly Codex
Bull: In Nomine IX (for keyboard)
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
Gombert: Magnificats (8)
Gombert: Je prens congie
[removed Isaac]
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
Morales: Missa Pro Defunctis
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Pachelbel Canon and Gigue
Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
Praetorius: Terpsichore
Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno (a 40)
Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova (Petrarch)


----------



## tortkis

Nereffid said:


> Regarding Willaert's madrigals - is there a distinction between "Madrigals from Musica Nova" (GreenMamba, last round) and "Petrarch Madrigals" (tortkis, this round)?





GreenMamba said:


> I don't believe so.
> Musica Nova = 25 madrigals + 27 motets.
> I think 24 of the 25 madrigals had text by Petrarch, but they are all referred to as Petrarch madrigals.
> 
> But now I'm realizing Willaert dropped off my list! I can't edit, but if possible I'd like to revise:
> [...]
> Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova (Petrarch)


Please count my Willaert nomination as "Madrigals from Musica Nova (Petrarch)." I should have used the GreenMamba's wording, sorry!


----------



## GreenMamba

tortkis said:


> Please count my Willaert nomination as "Madrigals from Musica Nova (Petrarch)." I should have used the GreenMamba's wording, sorry!


I just added "Petrarch" to my wording accommodate your entry, so no big deal.


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 4 will close in approximately 7 hours.*


----------



## mmsbls

1	Browne: Stabat mater
2	Brumel: Missa de beata virgine
3	Dufay: Missa L`homme arme
4	Dufay: Missa Se lay face ay pale
5	Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
6	Lassus: Missa pro defunctis
7	Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
8	Palestrina: Stabat Mater
9	Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno
10	Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
11	Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
12	Ockeghem: Missa Mi mi
13	Palestrina: Missa assumpta est Maria
14	Pachelbel: C anon in D
15	Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 4 is now closed.*

117 different works were nominated by 21 people. 59 works were nominated at least twice.

The following 17 works received the most nominations and will now go forward to Voting Round 4:

Anon: Carmina Burana (8 noms)
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke (9 noms)
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares (7 noms)
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé (6 noms)
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali (6 noms)
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5 (7 noms)
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae (6 noms)
Lassus: Penitential Psalms (6 noms)
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum (8 noms)
Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale (6 noms)
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi (7 noms)
Pachelbel: Canon in D (10 noms)
Palestrina: Canticum canticorum (6 noms)
Palestrina: Stabat mater (7 noms)
Praetorius: Terpsichore (6 noms)
Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas (6 noms)
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria (6 noms)

The purpose of the voting round is to reduce this list to 10 works that will be enshrined in the final list (positions 31-40).
The 7 works that are omitted will need to be re-nominated in the 3rd round.

*Please vote for (up to) 10 works from the above list, in order of preference from 1st to 10th.*

Under the scoring system used here, the bottom-placed work on each voter's ballot gets 1 point, the second-bottom gets 2 points, and so on up to a maximum of 10. Therefore, people who vote for fewer than 10 works will have less impact on the final outcome.

If you haven't contributed to the nomination round, you are still welcome to join in the voting!

*Voting Round 4 will be open for 4 days, and will close at 16.00 GMT on Tuesday 22 March.*


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas 
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae 
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
Palestrina: Stabat mater
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
Palestrina: Canticum canticorum


----------



## pjang23

Palestrina: Stabat mater
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
Anon: Carmina Burana
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria


----------



## Chordalrock

1. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
2. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
3. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
4. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
5. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
6. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
7. Lassus: Penitential Psalms


----------



## SimonNZ

Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke 
Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale 
Anon: Carmina Burana 
Palestrina: Canticum canticorum 
Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas 
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria 
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum 
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi 
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé 
Praetorius: Terpsichore


----------



## science

1 (10 pts). Pachelbel: Canon in D (10 noms)
2 (9). Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas (6 noms)
3 (8). Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares (7 noms)
4 (7). Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae (6 noms)
5 (6). Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum (8 noms)
6 (5). Praetorius: Terpsichore (6 noms)
7 (4). Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke (9 noms)
8 (3). Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi (7 noms)
9 (2). Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali (6 noms)
10 (1). Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5 (7 noms)


----------



## MagneticGhost

1.Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas (TEN POINTS)
2.Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
3.Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
4.Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
5.Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
6.Pachelbel: Canon in D
7.Lassus: Penitential Psalms
8.Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale 
9.Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke 
10.Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

1. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
2. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
3. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
4. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares 
5. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali 
6. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5 
7. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
8. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke 
9. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae 
10.Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi


----------



## D Smith

Voting Round 4
1. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares 
2. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum 
3. Palestrina: Stabat mater 
4. Anon: Carmina Burana 
5. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke 
6. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5 
7. Lassus: Penitential Psalms 
8. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum 
9. Pachelbel: Canon in D 
10. Praetorius: Terpsichore


----------



## tdc

1. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
2. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
3. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
4. Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
5. Anon: Carmina Burana
6. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
7. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
8. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria


----------



## Nereffid

My 10:

1. Praetorius: Terpsichore
2. Pachelbel: Canon in D
3. Anon: Carmina Burana
4. Palestrina: Stabat mater
5. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
6. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
7. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
8. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
9. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
10. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas


----------



## Faustian

1. Palestrina: Stabat mater
2. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
3. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
4. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
5. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
6. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
7. Pachelbel: Canon in D
8. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
9. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
10. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae


----------



## isorhythm

1. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
2. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
3. Palestrina: Stabat mater
4. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
5. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
6. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
7. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
8. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
9. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
10. Pachelbel: Canon in D


----------



## Trout

1. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
2. Anon: Carmina Burana
3. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
4. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
5. Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
6. Praetorius: Terpsichore
7. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
8. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
9. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
10. Pachelbel: Canon in D


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum 
2. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
3. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
4. Anon: Carmina Burana
5. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
6. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
7. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
8. Praetorius: Terpsichore
9. Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale 
10. Pachelbel: Canon in D


----------



## Winterreisender

1. Pachelbel - Canon
2. Praetorius - Terpsichore
3. Byrd - My Lady Nevell
4. Anon - Carmina Burana
5. Dowland - Lachrimae
6. Lassus - Prophetiae
7. Freschobaldi - Flori musicali
8. Gesualdo - Madrigals 5
9. Palestrina - Stabat Mater
10. Dufay - L'homme arme


----------



## tortkis

round 4 vote

1. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
2. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
3. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
4. Anon: Carmina Burana
5. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
6. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
7. Pachelbel: Canon in D
8. Palestrina: Stabat mater
9. Praetorius: Terpsichore
10. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria


----------



## Chronochromie

1. Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
2. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
3. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
4. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
5. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
6. Dufay: Missa l'homme armé
7. Josquin: Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae
8. Praetorius: Terpsichore
9. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
10. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi


----------



## StDior

1.	Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
2.	Pachelbel: Canon in D
3.	Praetorius: Terpsichore
4.	Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
5.	Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
6.	Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
7.	Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
8.	Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
9.	Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
10. Lassus: Penitential Psalms


----------



## Nereffid

*Voting Round 4 is scheduled to close in a little over 24 hours.* (Although I might have to let it run over for a few hours, depending on my schedule tomorrow)


----------



## mmsbls

1	Dufay: Missa L'homme armé 
2	Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum 
3	Palestrina: Stabat mater 
4	Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria 
5	Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi 
6	Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae 
7	Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5 
8	Pachelbel: Canon in D 
9	Palestrina: Canticum canticorum 
10	Lassus: Penitential Psalms


----------



## GioCar

1. Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
2. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
3. Palestrina: Stabat mater
4. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
5. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
6. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
7. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
8. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
9. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
10. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List

Here are the results from Voting Round 4 (Positions 31-40):

31. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke (83 points)
32. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas (77 points)
33. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares (76 points)
34. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum (75 points)
35. Palestrina: Stabat mater (70 points)
36. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria (68 points)
37. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5 (61 points)
38. Anon: Carmina Burana (60 points)
39. Pachelbel: Canon in D (59 points, 12 voters)
40. Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale (59 points, 9 voters)

The following 7 works failed to make the top 10 and therefore can be nominated again in round 5:

Palestrina: Canticum canticorum (57 points)
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali (56 points)
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé (55 points)
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi (55 points)
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae (48 points)
Lassus: Penitential Psalms (48 points)
Praetorius: Terpsichore (47 points)


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List (so far)

01. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
02. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
03. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine
04. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
05. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
06. Tallis: Spem in Alium
07. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
08. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
09. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
10. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
11. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
12. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
13. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi)
14. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1605)
15. Allegri: Miserere
16. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
17. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
18. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
19. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
20. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
21. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
22. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
23. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
24. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
25. Charpentier: Te Deum
26. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
27. Gabrieli, G: Sacrae Symphoniae
28. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
29. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
30. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien 
31. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
32. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
33. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
34. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
35. Palestrina: Stabat mater
36. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
37. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
38. Anon: Carmina Burana
39. Pachelbel: Canon in D
40. Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 5 is now open.*

Please nominate (up to) 15 works of your choosing.

Because of Easter weekend and my own schedule, I'll leave this round open for six days.
You have until *17.00 GMT on Monday March 28.*


----------



## Chordalrock

Dufay - Missa l'homme arme

If there's someone who hasn't heard the credo from that mass as performed by Cut Circle, it's on Spotify and I can recommend it as a rather revelatory performance (they do the balance a lot better at times than Oxford Camerata for example):

https://play.spotify.com/track/1l4aeTSgyBer7YcBCR4aRr

Some other nominations:

Gombert - Je prens congie, a 8
Josquin - Salve regina, a 5
Josquin - Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
Palestrina - Missa Repleature os meum
Palestrina - Dominus Jesus in qua nocte
Ockeghem - Missa Mi mi

There's not really any very good performance of the Josquin Salve regina other than the one by the Clerks Group (in fact, I think the competing renderings are rather awful in comparison).

I've also not found a satisfying performance of Missa Mi mi, but it's possible to get a good idea of its potential by listening to the various recordings.

Also, this should have made top 20:

Gombert - Media vita, a 6

I've heard more than one people say it's their favorite Gombert motet. It's too bad that the two better performances of it don't seem to be available online (the Hilliards and Henry's Eight). That might explain why it isn't gaining as much popularity as it should (I don't only mean in this thread, but more generally among those who listen to Renaissance music).


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Ockeghem - Missa Ecce Ancilla Domini
Josquin	- Missa Malheur me bat
Delelande	- De Profundis
Obrecht	- Missa Caput
Ockeghem	- Missa l'homme arme
Palestrina	- Missa Hodie Christus Natus Est
Taverner	- Missa O Michael
Tallis - Gaude gloriosa Dei mater
Pycard	- Credo
Tye - Mass "Euge Bone"
Josquin	- Stabat mater dolorosa
Lassus	- Requiem a 5
Biber - Requiem a 15 in A major
Fayrfax	- Missa O Quam Glorifica


----------



## SimonNZ

"Codex Chantilly"
"Codex las Huelgas"
"Llibre Vermell de Montserrat"
"Messe de Tournai"
Biber - Battalia a 10
Browne - Stabat Mater
Brumel - Missa Et ecce terrae motus
Gautier de Coincy - Miracles Of Notre Dame
Martin Codax - Cantigas de Amigo
Dufay - Missa Se lay face ay pale
Gibbons - The Cries Of London
Janequin - Les Cris de Paris
Palestrina - Canticum Canticorum
Praetorius - Terpsichore
Schutz - Geistliche Chormusik


----------



## StDior

Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Cavalli: La Calisto
Cavalli: Il Giasone
Cavalli: L'Artemisia
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
Buxtehude: Prelude in F-sharp minor, BuxWV 146
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Anon: Tournai Mass
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
Biber: Battalia a 10
Praetorius: Terpsichore
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159


----------



## pjang23

Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit <- Overdue in my opinion










Biber: Battalia a 10
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
Frescobaldi: Fiori Musicali
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
Gombert: Je prens congie, a 8
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
Lully: Armide
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Palestrina: Canticum Canticorum
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Praetorius: Terpsichore
Purcell: Hail Bright Cecilia


----------



## Chronochromie

Codex Chantilly
Messe de Tournai
Biber: Battalia a 10
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
Gombert: Je prens congie
Josquin: Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Lassus: Requiem a 5
Lully: Armide
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Praetorius: Terpsichore


----------



## sloth

Cant de la Sibil.la
Cantigas de Santa Maria
Philippe de Vitry - Motets & Chansons
Machaut -Messe de Notre Dame
Codex Chantilly
Ciconia 
Dufay - Missa L'homme armé
Ockeghem - Requiem
Obrecht - Missa Maria Zart 
Agricola - Missa in myne zyn
Josquin Desprez - Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae
Marenzio - Madrigali
Gesualdo - Libro VI dei madrigali
Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
Purcell - Dido & Aeneas


----------



## SimonNZ

sloth said:


> Cant de la Sibil.la
> Cantigas de Santa Maria
> Philippe de Vitry - Motets & Chansons
> Machaut -Messe de Notre Dame
> Codex Chantilly
> Ciconia
> Dufay - Missa L'homme armé
> Ockeghem - Requiem
> Obrecht - Missa Maria Zart
> Agricola - Missa in myne zyn
> Josquin Desprez - Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae
> Marenzio - Madrigali
> Gesualdo - Libro VI dei madrigali
> Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
> Purcell - Dido & Aeneas


Hi Sloth. Great choices, but a few have been enshrined already, so you'll be able to put forward a few others in their place:

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List (so far)

*01. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo*
02. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
03. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine
04. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
*05. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame*
06. Tallis: Spem in Alium
*07. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6*
08. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
09. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
*10. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas*
11. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
12. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
13. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi)
14. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1605)
15. Allegri: Miserere
16. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
17. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
18. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
19. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
20. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
21. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
22. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
*23. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)*
24. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
25. Charpentier: Te Deum
*26. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria*
27. Gabrieli, G: Sacrae Symphoniae
28. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
29. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
30. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
31. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
32. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
33. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
34. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
35. Palestrina: Stabat mater
36. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
37. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
38. Anon: Carmina Burana
39. Pachelbel: Canon in D
40. Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale


----------



## D Smith

Nominations Round 5

Obrecht: Missa Caput
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
Codex Chantilly
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
Gombert: Je prens congie
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
Buxtehude: Prelude in F-sharp minor, BuxWV 146
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Lobo: Requiem for six voices
Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
Purcell: Hail Bright Cecilia
Praetorius: Terpsichore
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali


----------



## tdc

Dufay: Missa l'homme arme
Dufay: Ballade 'Resvellies vous' 
Biber: Battalia a 10
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis 



Monteverdi: Madrigals Book V
Lully: Armide
Lully: Benedictus
Codex Calixtinus
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino BuxWV 64
Buxtehude: Te Deum laudamus BuxWV 218
Schutz: Weihnachtshistorie
Schutz: Geistliche Chormusik 
Bull: In Nomine IX (for keyboard)
Sanz: 'Instruccion de Musica sobre la Guitarra Espagnola'


----------



## Trout

Biber: Battalia a 10
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
Browne: Stabat mater
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
Farina: Capriccio Stravagante
Frescobaldi: Fiori Musicali
Gombert: Je prens congies
Gombert: Media Vita
Josquin: Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
Praetorius: Terpsichore
Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)

Also, I don't have space to nominate Caldara's beautiful Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo, but I'd still like to plug it: 



.


----------



## sloth

SimonNZ said:


> Hi Sloth. Great choices, but a few have been enshrined already, so you'll be able to put forward a few others in their place:
> 
> The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List (so far)
> 
> *01. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo*
> 02. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
> 03. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine
> 04. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
> *05. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame*
> 06. Tallis: Spem in Alium
> *07. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6*
> 08. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
> 09. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
> *10. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas*
> 11. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
> 12. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
> 13. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi)
> 14. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1605)
> 15. Allegri: Miserere
> 16. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
> 17. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
> 18. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
> 19. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
> 20. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
> 21. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
> 22. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
> *23. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)*
> 24. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
> 25. Charpentier: Te Deum
> *26. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria*
> 27. Gabrieli, G: Sacrae Symphoniae
> 28. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
> 29. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
> 30. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
> 31. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
> 32. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
> 33. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
> 34. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
> 35. Palestrina: Stabat mater
> 36. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
> 37. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
> 38. Anon: Carmina Burana
> 39. Pachelbel: Canon in D
> 40. Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale


ops... I must have been blind!

so here are six more:

Clemens Non Papa - Missa Pastores Quidnam Vidistis
Banchieri - Barca di Venetia per Padova
Tye - Western Wynd Mass
Roman de Fauvel
Vecchi - L'amfiparnaso (I was forgetting this beauty...)
Adam de la Halle - Le jeu de Robin et Marion


----------



## GreenMamba

Anon: Chantilly Codex
Brumel: Missa de beata virgine ("Earthquake Mass")
Bull: In Nomine IX 
de la Rue: Requiem
Dufay: Missa l'homme arme
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
Gombert: Je prens congie
Gombert: Media vita a 6
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
Morales: Missa Pro Defunctis
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
Praetorius: Terpsichore
Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno (a 40)
Willaert: Petrarca Madrigals (from Musica Nova)


----------



## Nereffid

GreenMamba said:


> Brumel: Missa de beata virgine ("Earthquake Mass")


The title and nickname refer to different masses! Which one do you want?


----------



## Winterreisender

Nominations Round 5

Praetorius - Terpsichore

Susato - Danserye (another nice collection of renaissance dance music which includes the timeless classic La Morisque (



) and also the Battle Pavan (



) based on Janequin's chanson)

Janequin - La Bataille (...speaking of which. This is a rather eccentric piece but Janequin also composed a lovely mass around the same melody).

Dowland - First Booke of Songes (This really deserves recognition in my opinion, as it contains two of Dowland's most beautiful melodies, 'Now O Now I Needs Must Part' (



) and 'Come Again Sweet Love' (



)

Brumel - Missa Et ecce terrae motus

Purcell - Hail Bright Cecilia

Purcell - Funeral Music for Queen Mary

Kapsberger - Canario (



) (Composers of mostly short works are generally disadvantaged in these lists, so I'll vote for his 'popular' piece. It's from 'Libro quarto d'intavolatura di chitarrone' if you need the complete work, but this is rarely (if at all?) recorded in its entirety)

Leonin(?) - Viderunt Omnes

Gibbons - This is the Record of John

Holborne - Pavans, Galliards and Almains (includes 'The Fairie-Round' and 'the Night Watch')

Schutz - Weihnachtshistorie

Buxtehude - Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155

Gaspar Sanz - Instruccion de Musica sobre la Guitarra Espagnola


----------



## GreenMamba

Nereffid said:


> The title and nickname refer to different masses! Which one do you want?


Missa Et ecce terræ motus

[copy/paste error w/ Josquin's Missa de Beata Virgine]


----------



## Nereffid

My nominations:

Anon: Codex Chantilly
Anon: Tournai Mass
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
Browne: Stabat mater
Caccini: Le nuove musiche
Cavalli: La Calisto
Farina: Capriccio stravagante
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
Janequin: La bataille
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Lully: Armide
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Sanz: Instruccion de Musica sobre la Guitarra Espagnola
Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258


----------



## tortkis

round 5 nomination

Martín Codax: Cantigas de amigo
Venite a laudare (13th-14th c.)
Francesco Landini: Conviens' a fede
Chantilly Codex (c.1350-1400)
Llibre Vermell De Montserrat (~1399)
Bartholomeus de Bononia: Morir desio
Johannes Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni
Antoine Brumel: Missa Et Ecce Terrae Motus
Adrian Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova (Petrarch)
Cristóbal de Morales: Missa Pro Defunctis
Antonio de Cabezón: Obras de Música
Luca Marenzio: Quinto libro di madrigali a sei voci 1591
Claudio Merulo: Missa in dominicis diebus
Girolamo Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
Michelangelo Rossi: 10 Toccatas


----------



## Nereffid

Reminder:

*Nomination Round 5 will close at 17.00 GMT on Monday March 28.*


----------



## MagneticGhost

I've dropped Dowland off of my list as as much as I love his First Booke of Songs - I feel he is represented enough within the top 40 by the Second Booke and the Lachrimae. Sorry Wintereisender . I'll pop him back in a little further down the project.

Anon: Tournai Mass
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi Crucem
Browne: Stabat Mater
Brumel: Missa Et Ecce Terrae Motus
Ferrabosco the Elder: Lamentations
Gallus: Opus Musicum
Lobo: Requiem for Six Voices
Morales: Missa Pro Defunctis
Richafort: Requiem
Schutz: Psalmen Davids
Shepherd: Media Vita
Striggio: Ecce beatam lucem
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
White: Lamentations a 5


----------



## Faustian

Byrd: Cantiones sacrae II
Byrd: Songs of Sundry Natures
Dowland: First Booke of Songs
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
Ferrabosco, A.: Peccantem me quotidie
Josquin: De profundis clamavi
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
Josquin: Qui belles amours
Lully: Armide
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
Palestrina: Missa assumpta est Maria
Palestrina: Missa Hodie Christus natus est


----------



## isorhythm

Round 5 nominations

Anon: Montpellier Codex
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali 
Gombert: Magnificats
Josquin: Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae
Josquin: Salve regina a 5
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
Palestrina: Missa assumpta est Maria
Scheidemann: Jesus Christus unser Heiland (II)
Schutz: Psalmen Davids
Schutz: Geistliche Chormusik
Taverner: Dum transisset sabbatum
White: Lamentations of Jeremiah


----------



## GioCar

Caccini: Le nuove musiche (1602)
Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo (1600)
Francesco da Milano: Fantasia No.55 "La piu bella & divina a che abbia fatto" (ca 1550)
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali (1635)
Gabrieli G.: Symphoniae Sacrae II (1615)
Gibbons: The Cries of London (1605-15)
Landini: Ballate
Marenzio: Quinto libro di madrigali a sei voci (1591)
Milán: El maestro (1536)
Monteverdi: Quinto libro de madrigali (1605)
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi (1476)
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Palestrina: Motettorum liber quartus (Canticum Canticorum Salomonis) (1583-84)
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno (1565-66)
Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 5 is now closed.* Apologies for the delay! Normal service should now be resumed.

127 different works were nominated by 18 people. 54 works were nominated at least twice.

The following 11 works received the most nominations and will now go forward to Voting Round 5:

Anon: Codex Chantilly (7 noms)
Biber: Battalia a 10 (6 noms)
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus (8 noms)
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé (10 noms)
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali (8 noms)
Gombert: Je prens congie a 8 (6 noms)
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae (7 noms)
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit (6 noms)
Obrecht: Missa Caput (6 noms)
Palestrina: Canticum canticorum (6 noms)
Praetorius: Terpsichore (8 noms)

The purpose of the voting round is to reduce this list to 10 works that will be enshrined in the final list (positions 41-50).
The single work that is omitted will need to be re-nominated in the 6th round.

*Please vote for (up to) 10 works from the above list, in order of preference from 1st to 10th.*

Under the scoring system used here, the bottom-placed work on each voter's ballot gets 1 point, the second-bottom gets 2 points, and so on up to a maximum of 10. Therefore, people who vote for fewer than 10 works will have less impact on the final outcome.

If you haven't contributed to the nomination round, you are still welcome to join in the voting!

*Voting Round 5 will be open for 4 days, and will close at 09.00 GMT on Saturday 2 April.*


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae (7 noms)
Obrecht: Missa Caput (6 noms)
Palestrina: Canticum canticorum (6 noms)
Biber: Battalia a 10 (6 noms)
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé (10 noms)
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit (6 noms)
Praetorius: Terpsichore (8 noms)
Anon: Codex Chantilly (7 noms)
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus (8 noms)
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali (8 noms)


----------



## SimonNZ

Anon: Codex Chantilly
Palestrina: Canticum canticorum 
Biber: Battalia a 10 
Praetorius: Terpsichore 
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus 
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit 
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Gombert: Je prens congie a 8 
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae 
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé


----------



## Nereffid

Me:

1. Praetorius: Terpsichore
2. Anon: Codex Chantilly
3. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
4. Obrecht: Missa Caput
5. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
6. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
7. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
8. Gombert: Je prens congie a 8
9. Biber: Battalia a 10
10. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum


----------



## sloth

1. Anon: Codex Chantilly (7 noms)
2. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit (6 noms)
3. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé (10 noms)
4. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae (7 noms)
5. Obrecht: Missa Caput (6 noms)
6. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus (8 noms)
7. Gombert: Je prens congie a 8 (6 noms)
8. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum (6 noms)
9. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali (8 noms)
10. Biber -Battalia a 10 (6 noms)


----------



## D Smith

Voting Round 5 

1. Obrecht: Missa Caput
2. Praetorius: Terpsichore
3. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
4. Gombert: Je prens congie a 8
5. Anon: Codex Chantilly
6. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
7. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
8. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
9. Biber: Battalia a 10
10. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum


----------



## tdc

Dufay: Missa L'homme armé 
Biber: Battalia a 10 
Gombert: Je prens congie a 8 
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit 
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
Anon: Codex Chantilly 
Praetorius: Terpsichore 
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus 
Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae


----------



## Chordalrock

Gombert: Je prens congie
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
Anon: Codex Chantilly
Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit


----------



## pjang23

1. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
2. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
3. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
4. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
5. Biber: Battalia a 10
6. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
7. Gombert: Je prens congie a 8
8. Praetorius: Terpsichore
9. Anon: Codex Chantilly
10. Obrecht: Missa Caput


----------



## GioCar

1. Praetorius: Terpsichore
2. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
3. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
4. Obrecht: Missa Caput
5. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
6. Anon: Codex Chantilly
7. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
8. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
9. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
10. Gombert: Je prens congie a 8


----------



## Faustian

1. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
2. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
3. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
4. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
5. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali


----------



## Winterreisender

Praetorius: Terpsichore
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
Anon: Codex Chantilly
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Biber: Battalia a 10
Gombert: Je prens congie a 8


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit 
2. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus 
3. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum 
4. Gombert: Je prens congie a 8 
5. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali 
6. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé 
7. Obrecht: Missa Caput 
8. Praetorius: Terpsichore 
9. Anon: Codex Chantilly
10. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae


----------



## tortkis

round 5 vote

1. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
2. Anon: Codex Chantilly
3. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
4. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
5. Biber: Battalia a 10
6. Praetorius: Terpsichore
7. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
8. Obrecht: Missa Caput
9. Gombert: Je prens congie a 8
10. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé


----------



## Chronochromie

Codex Chantilly (I don't think this should have "Anonymous" before it like Carmina Burana, yes it's a compilation but many of the composers are known.)
Biber: Battalia a 10
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
Gombert: Je prens congie
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali 
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
Praetorius: Terpsichore
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus


----------



## Nereffid

Chronochromie said:


> Codex Chantilly (I don't think this should have "Anonymous" before it like Carmina Burana, yes it's a compilation but many of the composers are known.)


You're right. I'll use "Various" in future.


----------



## Winterreisender

Nereffid said:


> You're right. I'll use "Various" in future.


Presumably then the Eton Choirbook can also be voted for as a single entity? A few people have already voted for individual pieces by John Browne, but most recordings of the Eton Choirbook contain works by various composers.


----------



## Nereffid

Yes, Browne's Stabat Mater has had some support but the Eton Choirbook as a whole would probably be a better option.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Nereffid said:


> Yes, Browne's Stabat Mater has had some support but the Eton Choirbook as a whole would probably be a better option.


Tchah! Wish I had thought of suggesting that a few weeks ago  - I will bear this in mind for the next round


----------



## MagneticGhost

I think the Eton Choirbook as a whole entity is too much personally. Each work is often over 10 minutes. They are substantial works on an individual basis and recommending them as a whole is a little like recommending Beethoven's Piano Sonatas or Haydn's Symphonies as a collection. 
But I'll go with the majority.


----------



## Winterreisender

MagneticGhost is probably right. It's probably best if fans of the Choirbook rally around a specific piece, e.g. Browne's Stabat Mater. The complete Eton Choirbook contains over 100 pieces and I don't know if they've all been recorded. The most complete recording I'm aware of is a 5CD box set from the Sixteen, which is a daunting prospect for the most seasoned early music listener.


----------



## Trout

1. Praetorius: Terpsichore
2. Obrecht: Missa Caput
3. Biber: Battalia a 10
4. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
5. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
6. Gombert: Je prens congie a 8
7. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
8. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé

By the way, why did only 11 works make it to this voting round? Were there too many works tied with 5 nominations?


----------



## StDior

1. Biber: Battalia a 10
2. Praetorius: Terpsichore
3. Codex Chantilly
4. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
5. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
6. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
7. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
8. Obrecht: Missa Caput
9. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
10. Gombert: Je prens congie a 8


----------



## Nereffid

Trout said:


> By the way, why did only 11 works make it to this voting round? Were there too many works tied with 5 nominations?


There were only 4 works with 5 nominations, but 6 has been the minimum nominations so far and I wanted to preserve that for at least one more round. Actually, subsequent analysis of nomination patterns, taking into account the reduced participation, suggests that 5 nominations would have represented a solid consensus.


----------



## MagneticGhost

1.Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
2.Dufay: Missa L'homme armé 
3.Gombert: Je prens congie a 8 
4.Biber: Battalia a 10
5.Praetorius: Terpsichore
6.Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
7.Anon: Codex Chantilly (7 noms)
8.Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
9.Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
10.Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List

Here are the results from Voting Round 5 (Positions 41-50):

41. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit (95 votes)
42. Various: Codex Chantilly (92 votes)
43. Praetorius: Terpsichore (90 votes)
44. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé (84 votes)
45. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus (80 votes)
46. Obrecht: Missa Caput (76 votes)
47. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali (75 votes, 14 voters)
48. Biber: Battalia a 10 (75 votes, 12 voters)
49. Gombert: Je prens congie a 8 (67 votes)
50. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum (66 votes)

This work failed to make the top 10 and therefore can be nominated again in round 6:

Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae (57 points)


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List (so far)

01. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
02. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
03. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine
04. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
05. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
06. Tallis: Spem in Alium
07. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
08. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
09. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
10. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
11. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
12. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
13. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi)
14. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1605)
15. Allegri: Miserere
16. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
17. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
18. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
19. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
20. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
21. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
22. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
23. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
24. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
25. Charpentier: Te Deum
26. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
27. Gabrieli, G: Sacrae Symphoniae
28. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
29. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
30. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien 
31. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
32. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
33. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
34. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
35. Palestrina: Stabat mater
36. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
37. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
38. Anon: Carmina Burana
39. Pachelbel: Canon in D
40. Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
41. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
42. Various: Codex Chantilly
43. Praetorius: Terpsichore
44. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
45. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
46. Obrecht: Missa Caput
47. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
48. Biber: Battalia a 10
49. Gombert: Je prens congie a 8
50. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 6 is now open.*

Please nominate (up to) 15 works of your choosing. The works nominated in the previous round are listed in the discussion thread.

This round will close at approx *09.00 GMT on Thursday April 7th. *


----------



## GioCar

Caccini: Le nuove musiche (1602)
Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo (1600)
Francesco da Milano: Fantasia No.55 "La piu bella & divina a che abbia fatto" (ca 1550)
Gabrieli G.: Symphoniae Sacrae II (1615)
Gibbons: The Cries of London (1605-15)
Isaac: Choralis Constantinus (1555 posth)
Landini: Ballate
Marenzio: Quinto libro di madrigali a sei voci (1591)
Milán: El maestro (1536)
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea (1643)
Monteverdi: Quinto libro de madrigali (1605)
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi (1476)
Peri: Euridice (1600)
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno (1565-66)
Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258

Actually I know only a few of Isaac's motets belonging to his huge 3-books collection (I don't know if they have ever been recorded as a whole) but the entire set deserves to be in every list covering all important music works of the renaissance, imo.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Codex Calixtinus"
"Codex las Huelgas"
"Llibre Vermell de Montserrat"
"Messe de Tournai"
"The Triumphs Of Oriana"
Browne - Stabat Mater
Gautier de Coincy - Miracles Of Notre Dame
Martin Codax - Cantigas de Amigo
De La Halle - Jeu de Robin et Marion
De Rore - St. John Passion
Gibbons - The Cries Of London
Janequin - Les Cris de Paris
Machaut - La Remede de Fortune
Peri - Euridice
Schutz - Geistliche Chormusik


----------



## sloth

1. Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso
2. Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova 
3. De La Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
4. Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
5. Clemens non Papa: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
6. Tye: Western Wynde Mass
7. Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
8. Anon: Codex las Huelgas
9. Anon: Cant de la Sibilla
10. Janequin: Les cris de Paris
11. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
12. Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
13. Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
14. Gibbons: The Cries Of London
15. Messe de Tournai


----------



## tortkis

round 6 nomination

Anonymous: Edi beo thu, hevene quene (13th c.)
Martín Codax (mid 13th c.): Cantigas de amigo
Venite a laudare (13th-14th c.)
Llibre Vermell De Montserrat (~1399)
Johannes Ockeghem (1410/25-1497): Missa Cuiusvis Toni
Heinrich Isaac (c.1450-1517): Missa De Apostolis
Adrian Willaert (c. 1490-1562): Madrigals from Musica Nova (Petrarch)
Cristóbal de Morales (c.1500-1553): Missa Pro Defunctis
Antonio de Cabezón (1510-1566): Obras de Música
Vincenzo Galilei (c.1520-1591): Libro d'intavolature di liuto
Luca Marenzio (1553-1599): Quinto libro di madrigali a sei voci 1591
Claudio Merulo (1533-1604): Missa in dominicis diebus
Jehan Titelouze (c.1562/63-1633): Hymnes de l'Église pour toucher sur l'orgue, avec les fugues et recherches sur leur plain-chant
Michael Praetorius (1571-1621): Polyhymnia caduceatrix: Christ, unser Herr, zum Jordan kam
Michelangelo Rossi (c.1601/2-1656): 10 Toccatas


----------



## StDior

Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Cavalli: La Calisto
Cavalli: Il Giasone
Cavalli: L'Artemisia
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
Buxtehude: Prelude in F-sharp minor, BuxWV 146
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Anon: Tournai Mass
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159
Peri: Euridice
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A major
Bach, Johann Christoph: Meine Freundin, du bist schön


----------



## Chordalrock

Come on people, there are still composers and pieces that should make the list, including: 

Morales: Missa Pro defunctis
Pierre de la Rue: Missa L'homme arme
Pierre de Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
Luca Marenzio: Quinto libro di madrigali
Adrian Willaert: Missa Mente tota
Adrian Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova
Jacobus Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis

I'll also nominate:

Ockeghem: Missa Mi-mi
Gombert: O Jesu Christe (this is on youtube)
Gombert: Media vita in morte sumus (the motet)
Josquin: Salve regina, a5
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux ferrariae
Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum (on Spotify, sung by Cut Circle)
Palestrina - Missa Repleatur os meum


----------



## sloth

my endorsement for Banchieri's la barca di Venetia


















it's sung in a unique mixture of italian dialects full of double entendres and musical parodies. It depicts quite vividly the political and cultural situation of 17th cent Italy. Truly a musical comedia dell'arte


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Llibre Vermell De Montserrat (~1399)
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi (1476)
Banchieri: la barca di Venetia
Josquin: Salve regina, a5
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux ferrariae
Heinrich Isaac (c.1450-1517): Missa De Apostolis
Browne - Stabat Mater
Purcell: Hail Bright Cecilia
Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
Ockeghem: Missa Ecce ancilla
Taverner: Dum transisset sabbatum
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass


----------



## tdc

Dufay: Ballade 'Resvellies vous' 
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis 
Monteverdi: Madrigals Book V
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Lully: Armide
Lully: Benedictus
Codex Calixtinus
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino BuxWV 64
Schutz: Weihnachtshistorie
Schutz: Geistliche Chormusik 
Bull: In Nomine IX
Sanz: 'Instruccion de Musica sobre la Guitarra Espagnola'
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
Browne: Stabat Mater


----------



## Nereffid

my nominations:

Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
Anon: Tournai Mass
Browne: Stabat mater
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
Caccini: Le nuove musiche
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Lully: Armide
Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Morales: Missa pro defunctis
Peri: Euridice
Sanz: Instruccion de Musica sobre la Guitarra Espagnola
Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova


----------



## GreenMamba

Binchois: chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)*
Browne: Stabat Mater
Bull: In Nomine IX 
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux ferrariae
Gombert: Media vita a 6
de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion
de la Rue: Requiem
Marenzio: Quinto Libro di Madrigali
Morales: Missa Pro Defunctis
Mouton: Nesciens mater (motet)
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi 
Rossi: Toccatas
Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno (a 40)
Sweelinck: Fantasia Cromatica
Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova

*Not sure if there's any way to break up Binchois chansons between individual ones and all of them (4-5 dozen). I'm OK with short work noms (Mouton is also one brief work, but it's pretty substantial)


----------



## pjang23

Anonymous: Tournai Mass
Anonymous: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
Dowland: First Booke of Songes
Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Lully: Armide
Machaut: Le Remede de Fortune
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Morales: Missa pro defunctis
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Purcell: Hail Bright Cecilia
Susato: Danserye


----------



## Nereffid

*This round will close in approx 24 hours.*


----------



## Chordalrock

GreenMamba said:


> de la Rue: Requiem


I'll add this to my nominations, since I had one spot left.

Pierre de la Rue is one of the major "minor figures" of the Renaissance, with over a dozen groups having recorded a substantial amount of his music on CD. The Requiem seems to be the most often recorded work.


----------



## Chronochromie

Anonymous: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
Anonymous: Tournai Mass
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Caccini: Le nuove musiche
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Lully: Armide
Machaut: Le Remede de Fortune
Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Morales: Missa Pro defunctis
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258


----------



## Winterreisender

Browne: Stabat Mater (From the Eton Choirbook)
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
Dowland: First Booke of Songes
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
Hildegard: Columba Aspexit
Holborne: Pavanes, Galliards & Almains
Janequin: The Battle
Lully: Armide
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
Purcell: Hail Bright Cecilia
Schutz: Weihnachtshistorie
Sanz: Instruccion de Musica sobre la Guitarra Espagnola
Susato: Danserye

I'm hesitant about nominating 'Magnus Liber Organi' by 'Magister Leoninus' because that seems too broad and I don't know of any recordings that are complete or even near-complete. On the other hand, the composer is historically significant and probably deserves enshrinement for that reason.

The best introduction to that style is, in my opinion, the two volumes of pieces attributed to Leonin by the artist 'Red Byrd' on the Hyperion label. Is there a specific piece we should rally around?


----------



## Faustian

Byrd: Cantiones sacrae II
Byrd: Songs of Sundry Natures
Dowland: First Booke of Songs
Ferrabosco, A.: Peccantem me quotidie
Josquin: De profundis clamavi
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
Josquin: Qui belles amours
Lully: Armide
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
Palestrina: Missa assumpta est Maria
Palestrina: Missa Hodie Christus natus est


----------



## Nereffid

Winterreisender said:


> I'm hesitant about nominating 'Magnus Liber Organi' by 'Magister Leoninus' because that seems too broad and I don't know of any recordings that are complete or even near-complete. On the other hand, the composer is historically significant and probably deserves enshrinement for that reason.
> 
> The best introduction to that style is, in my opinion, the two volumes of pieces attributed to Leonin by the artist 'Red Byrd' on the Hyperion label. Is there a specific piece we should rally around?


I think your previous suggestion of _Viderunt omnes_ is a reasonable one; it's got 3 different recordings (in 5 releases) on Arkivmusic (which doesn't list the Red Byrd recording), making it the most-recorded Leonin work.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Anon: Tournai Mass
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi Crucem
Browne: Stabat Mater
Dowland: First Booke of Songes
Ferrabosco the Elder: Lamentations
Gallus: Opus Musicum
Lobo: Requiem for Six Voices
Morales: Missa Pro Defunctis
Richafort: Requiem
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
Shepherd: Media Vita
Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno (a 40)
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
White: Lamentations a 5

Edited to include Ockeghem and changed my Striggio to his Missa to maximise nominations


----------



## D Smith

Nominations Round 6

Lobo: Requiem for six voices
Dowland: First Booke of Songes
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
Buxtehude: Prelude in F-sharp minor, BuxWV 146
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Purcell: Hail Bright Cecilia
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
Anonymous: Tournai Mass
Susato: Danserye
Browne: Stabat Mater
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino BuxWV 64
Schutz: Weihnachtshistorie
Morales: Missa pro defunctis
Lassus: Penitential Psalms


----------



## Trout

Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
Browne: Stabat mater
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
Gibbons: The Cries of London
Gombert: Media Vita
Marenzio: Quinto Libro di Madrigali a sei voci (Book V)
Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
Morales: Missa pro defunctis a 5
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica


----------



## Winterreisender

Nereffid said:


> I think your previous suggestion of _Viderunt omnes_ is a reasonable one; it's got 3 different recordings (in 5 releases) on Arkivmusic (which doesn't list the Red Byrd recording), making it the most-recorded Leonin work.


Ok, I'll add Leonin's 'Viderunt Omnes' to my nominations. I'll also give my last nomination to the Tournai Mass, which I've listened to this evening for the first time.


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 6 is now closed.*

109 different works were nominated by 17 people. 52 works were nominated at least twice.

The following 13 works received the most nominations and will now go forward to Voting Round 6:

Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat (8 noms)
Anon: Tournai Mass (9 noms)
Browne: Stabat mater (9 noms)
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155 (5 noms)
Dowland: First Booke of Songes (6 noms)
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae (7 noms)
Lully: Armide (6 noms)
Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5 (7 noms)
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea (8 noms)
Morales: Missa pro defunctis (9 noms)
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi (9 noms)
Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day) (5 noms)
Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258 (5 noms)

The purpose of the voting round is to reduce this list to 10 works that will be enshrined in the final list (positions 51-60).
The 3 works that are omitted will need to be re-nominated in the 7th round.

*Please vote for (up to) 10 works from the above list, in order of preference from 1st to 10th.*

Under the scoring system used here, the bottom-placed work on each voter's ballot gets 1 point, the second-bottom gets 2 points, and so on up to a maximum of 10. Therefore, people who vote for fewer than 10 works will have less impact on the final outcome.

If you haven't contributed to the nomination round, you are still welcome to join in the voting!

*Voting Round 6 will close at 15.00 GMT on Monday 11 April.*


----------



## sloth

1. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat 
2. Anon: Tournai Mass 
3. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi 
4. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae 
5. Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5 
6. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea 
7. Lully: Armide 
8. Morales: Missa pro defunctis 
9. Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day) 
10. Dowland: First Booke of Songes


----------



## Nereffid

my votes: 

1. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
2. Anon: Tournai Mass
3. Lully: Armide
4. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
5. Browne: Stabat mater
6. Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
7. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
8. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
9. Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
10. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
Browne: Stabat mater
Morales: Missa pro defunctis 
Anon: Tournai Mass 
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Dowland: First Booke of Songes
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155


----------



## pjang23

1. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
2. Lully: Armide
3. Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
4. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
5. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
6. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
7. Anon: Tournai Mass
8. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
9. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
10. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi


----------



## Winterreisender

1. Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
2. Browne: Stabat mater
3. Dowland: First Booke of Songe
4. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
5. Anon: Tournai Mass
6. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
7. Lully: Armide
8. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
9. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
10. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258


----------



## tdc

1. Lully: Armide
2. Browne: Stabat mater
3. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
4. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
5. Anon: Tournai Mass
6. Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
7. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
8. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
9. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
10. Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5


----------



## SimonNZ

Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat 
Anon: Tournai Mass 
Browne: Stabat mater 
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi 
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea 
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae 
Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5 
Morales: Missa pro defunctis 
Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day) 
Dowland: First Booke of Songes


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Morales: Missa pro defunctis 
2. Browne: Stabat mater 
3. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica
4. Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5 
5. Anon: Tournai Mass 
6. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae 
7. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
8. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi 
9. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
10. Dowland: First Booke of Songes


----------



## MagneticGhost

1.Browne: Stabat mater (10 POINTS)
2.Morales: Missa pro defunctis
3.Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
4.Anon: Tournai Mass
5.Dowland: First Booke of Songes
6.Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
7.Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
8.Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
9.Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
10.Lully: Armide


----------



## D Smith

Voting Round 6
1. Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
2. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155 
3. Dowland: First Booke of Songes 
4. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae 
5. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea 
6. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi 
7. Browne: Stabat mater 
8. Morales: Missa pro defunctis 
9. Lully: Armide 
10. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258


----------



## tortkis

round 6 vote

1. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
2. Anon: Tournai Mass
3. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
4. Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
5. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
6. Browne: Stabat mater
7. Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
8. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
9. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
10. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258


----------



## GioCar

1. Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
2. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
3. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
4. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
5. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
6. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
7. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
8. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
9. Anon: Tournai Mass
10. Browne: Stabat mater


----------



## StDior

1. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
2. Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
3. Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
4. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
5. Anon: Tournai Mass
6. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
7. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
8. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
9. Browne: Stabat mater
10. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258


----------



## Nereffid

This round will close in about 24 hours.


----------



## Trout

1. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
3. Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
4. Browne: Stabat mater
5. Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
6. Lully: Armide
7. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
8. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
9. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
10. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea


----------



## Nereffid

Technically the round should be closing about now, but I don't have time to process the results immediately, so there's still a couple of hours left for any stragglers!


----------



## Chronochromie

What can I say, I like to live dangerously.

1. Lully: Armide
2. Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
3. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
4. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
5. Anon: Tournai Mass
6. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
7. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
8. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
9. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
10. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155


----------



## Faustian

1. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
2. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
3. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
4. Lully: Armide
5. Dowland: First Booke of Songes


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List

Here are the results from Voting Round 6 (Positions 51-60):

51. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat (83 points, 14 votes)
52. Anon: Tournai Mass (83 points, 13 votes)
53. Morales: Missa pro defunctis (77 points)
54. Browne: Stabat mater (76 points)
55. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea (73 points)
56. Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day) (67 points)
57. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi (66 points)
58. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae (65 points)
59. Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5 (63 points)
60. Lully: Armide (55 points)


The following works failed to make the top 10 and therefore can be nominated again in round 7:

Dowland: First Booke of Songes (49 points)
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155 (46 points)
Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258 (38 points)


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List (so far)

01. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
02. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
03. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine
04. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
05. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
06. Tallis: Spem in Alium
07. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
08. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
09. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
10. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
11. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
12. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
13. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi)
14. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1605)
15. Allegri: Miserere
16. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
17. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
18. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
19. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
20. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
21. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
22. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
23. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
24. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
25. Charpentier: Te Deum
26. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
27. Gabrieli, G: Sacrae Symphoniae
28. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
29. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
30. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
31. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
32. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
33. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
34. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
35. Palestrina: Stabat mater
36. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
37. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
38. Anon: Carmina Burana
39. Pachelbel: Canon in D
40. Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
41. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
42. Various: Codex Chantilly
43. Praetorius: Terpsichore
44. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
45. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
46. Obrecht: Missa Caput
47. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
48. Biber: Battalia a 10
49. Gombert: Je prens congie a 8
50. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum 
51. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
52. Anon: Tournai Mass
53. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
54. Browne: Stabat mater
55. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
56. Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
57. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
58. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
59. Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
60. Lully: Armide


----------



## StDior

Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Cavalli: La Calisto
Cavalli: Il Giasone
Cavalli: L'Artemisia
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
Buxtehude: Prelude in F-sharp minor, BuxWV 146
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159
Peri: Euridice
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A major
Bach, Johann Christoph: Meine Freundin, du bist schön
Machaut: Le Remede de Fortune
Michael Praetorius: Christ, unser Herr, zum Jordan kam
Machaut: Je vivroie liement


----------



## Nereffid

Meant to add, of course:

*Nomination round 7 is now open.*

Please nominate (up to) 15 works.

*This round will close at approx 9 AM (GMT) on Saturday 16th April.*


----------



## SimonNZ

"Codex Calixtinus"
"Codex las Huelgas"
"The Triumphs Of Oriana"
Caccini - Le Nuove Musiche
Gautier de Coincy - Miracles Of Notre Dame
De La Halle - Jeu de Robin et Marion
Gibbons - The Cries Of London
Machaut - La Remede de Fortune
Milán - El Maestro
Peri - Euridice
Sanz - Instruccion de Musica sobre la Guitarra Espagnola
Schutz - Weihnachtshistorie
Susato - Danserye
Tye - Western Wynde Mass
Willaert - Madrigals from Musica Nova


----------



## Chordalrock

Pierre de la Rue: Missa L'homme arme
Pierre de la Rue: Requiem
Pierre de Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
Adrian Willaert: Missa Mente tota
Adrian Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova
Jacobus Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
Gombert: O Jesu Christe, a6 (this is on youtube)
Gombert: Media vita (the motet)
Josquin: Salve regina, a5
Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum (on Spotify, sung by Cut Circle)
Palestrina: Missa Repleatur os meum

Renaissance music is still in the process of being "discovered", no canon has really properly solidified, so you have some great pieces that nobody knows, and that I try not to nominate because they're not online and they're not on Amazon and nobody has heard them. (Well, OK, there are just a few pieces like that which I know, but to some extent this is the situation more generally as well...)


----------



## pjang23

Léonin and Froberger still need representation too.

Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
Dowland: First Booke of Songes
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
Le Manuscrit du Roi: Estampies & Danses Royales - Beautiful medieval dance music written by troubadours
Le Manuscrit du Roi: Troubadour Songs
Léonin: Viderunt Omnes - A more precise selection from the Magnus Liber Organi
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie
Machaut: Le Remede de Fortune
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Susato: Danserye

Need to think more about the other four..


----------



## SimonNZ

^I considered the Manuscrit du Roi, but its something like 600 songs. Perhaps if one was to specify, say, the sixty-odd Troubador songs it contains (which are, also, often recorded together), or some other specific facet of it.


----------



## pjang23

SimonNZ said:


> ^I considered the Manuscrit du Roi, but its something like 600 songs. Perhaps if one was to specify, say, the sixty-odd Troubador songs it contains (which are, also, often recorded together), or some other specific facet of it.


We could narrow it down to the Estampies & Danses Royales (instrumental), or some subcollection of songs if you have one in mind. Do you mean the collection "Amour courtois et chevalerie au XIIIe siecle" by Thibaut of Champagne?


----------



## SimonNZ

Oh, I wasn't suggesting narrowing it right down to a cd, more like a vote for, say, "The Troubador Songs of the Manuscrit du Roi"


----------



## pjang23

Updated my vote to split Le Manuscrit du Roi.



pjang23 said:


> Léonin and Froberger still need representation too.
> 
> Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
> Dowland: First Booke of Songes
> Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
> Le Manuscrit du Roi: Estampies & Danses Royales - Beautiful medieval dance music written by troubadours
> Le Manuscrit du Roi: Troubadour Songs
> Léonin: Viderunt Omnes - A more precise selection from the Magnus Liber Organi
> Lassus: Penitential Psalms
> Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie
> Machaut: Le Remede de Fortune
> Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
> Susato: Danserye
> 
> Need to think more about the other four..


----------



## Nereffid

It's not going to be easy for a potential listener to identify whether any given "troubadour song" is on the Manuscrit du Roi, though.
Any takers for a reasonably well-known song to rally round, such as Bernart de Ventadorn's _Can vei la lauzeta mover_? (yes, I nominated this back in round 1!)


----------



## Nereffid

My nominations:

Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
Anon: Sumer is icumen in
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
Caccini: Le nuove musiche
Ciconia: Una panthera
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
Francesco da Milano: Fantasia No.55 "La piu bella & divina a che abbia fatto"
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Mouton: Nesciens Mater
Peri: Euridice
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova


----------



## GreenMamba

Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
Binchois: chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
Bull: In Nomine IX 
Clemens non Papa: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
Isaac: "Innsbruck muss dich lassen"
Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion
de la Rue: Requiem
Landini: ballate (Ecco la praimvera, Conviens' a fede)
Léonin: Viderunt omnes
Mouton: Nesciens mater 
Rossi: Toccatas
Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno 
Sweelinck: Fantasia Cromatica
Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova


----------



## mountmccabe

Kassia: The Troparion of Kassiani
Anon: Missa in Dedicatione Ecclesiae
Hildegard: Columba Aspexit
Léonin: Viderunt Omnes
de la Halle: De ma dame vient
Vitry: Motets
Dunstable: Missa Rex seculorum
Dufay: Missa se la face ay pale
Josquin: Missa Gaudeamus
Victoria: Missa Salve a 8
Dowland: First Booke of Songes
Gabrieli: Symphoniae Sacrae II
Gabrieli: In ecclesiis
Cavalli: Il Giasone
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary


----------



## MagneticGhost

"Codex las Huelgas"
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi Crucem
Dowland: First Booke of Songes
Ferrabosco the Elder: Lamentations
Gabrieli: Symphoniae Sacrae II
Gallus: Opus Musicum
Lobo: Requiem for Six Voices
Richafort: Requiem
Shepherd: Media Vita
Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno (a 40)
Susato: Danserye
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
White: Lamentations a 5

Is there any Gabrieli on our list yet. If not that is a big omission.


----------



## GreenMamba

MagneticGhost said:


> Is there any Gabrieli on our list yet. If not that is a big omission.


_27. Gabrieli, G: Sacrae Symphoniae_

Sacrae Symphoniae II isn't on yet.


----------



## Chronochromie

Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Caccini: Le nuove musiche
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
Gallus: Opus Musicum
Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Lassus: Cantiones sacrae
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Lassus: Requiem
Machaut: Le Remede de Fortune
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
Striggio: Missa Ecco sì beato giorno 
Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258


----------



## sloth

my nominations:

Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso
Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova 
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
Clemens non Papa: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
Tye: Western Wynde Mass
de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion
"Codex las Huelgas"
de la Rue: Requiem
Cant de la Sibilla
Gibbons: The Cries Of London
Janequin: Les cris de Paris
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
Pierre de Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
"Codex Faenza"


----------



## D Smith

Nominations Round 7

Lobo: Requiem for six voices
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
Dowland: First Booke of Songes 
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155 
Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
Leonin: Viderunt Omnes
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
Susato: Danserye
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino BuxWV 64
Schutz: Weihnachtshistorie
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Mauchat: La Remede de Fortune
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
Peri: Euridice
Richafort: Requiem


----------



## Nereffid

mountmccabe said:


> Kassia: The Troparion of Kassiani
> Anon: Missa in Dedicatione Ecclesiae
> Hildegard: Columba Aspexit
> Léonin: Viderunt Omnes
> de la Halle: De ma dame vient
> Vitry: Motets
> Dunstable: Missa Rex seculorum
> Dufay: Missa se la face ay pale
> Josquin: Missa Gaudeamus
> Victoria: Missa Salve a 8
> Dowland: First Booke of Songes
> Gabrieli: Symphoniae Sacrae II
> Gabrieli: In ecclesiis
> Cavalli: Il Giasone
> Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary


Welcome to the project! :cheers:


----------



## GioCar

Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover (1170?)
Caccini: Le nuove musiche (1602)
Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo (1600)
Dowland: Tarleton's Resurrection
Francesco da Milano: Fantasia No.55 "La piu bella & divina a che abbia fatto" (ca 1550)
Gabrieli G.: Symphoniae Sacrae II (1615)
Gibbons: The Cries of London (1605-15)
Isaac: Choralis Constantinus (1555 posth)
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus (1503/1504)
Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede)
Milán: El maestro (1536)
Monteverdi: Quinto libro de madrigali (1605)
Peri: Euridice (1600)
Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno (1565-66)
Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258


----------



## pjang23

Updated my votes:



pjang23 said:


> Léonin and Froberger still need representation too.
> 
> Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
> Dowland: First Booke of Songes
> Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
> Le Manuscrit du Roi: Estampies & Danses Royales - Beautiful medieval dance music written by troubadours
> Léonin: Viderunt Omnes - A more precise selection from the Magnus Liber Organi
> Lassus: Penitential Psalms
> Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie
> Machaut: Le Remede de Fortune
> Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
> Susato: Danserye
> 
> Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
> de la Rue: Requiem
> Gabrieli: Symphoniae Sacrae II
> Landini: Ballate
> Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover


----------



## Chordalrock

Just a little note now that people are nominating Clemens non Papa; his name is actually Jacobus Clemens, and this is how he is referred to in Encyclopedia Britannica:

http://global.britannica.com/biography/Jacobus-Clemens

The "non Papa" at the end just means "not the Pope", and was used to distinguish him from the Pope of that name back when Popes were more famous than composers. I don't think there's any reason anymore to avoid using his real name given at birth.

EDIT: nevermind. Recordings seem to pretty much always use Clemens non Papa, so I guess that's the way to go then if he makes the list.


----------



## Nereffid

Chordalrock said:


> Just a little note now that people are nominating Clemens non Papa; his name is actually Jacobus Clemens, and this is how he is referred to in Encyclopedia Britannica:
> 
> http://global.britannica.com/biography/Jacobus-Clemens
> 
> The "non Papa" at the end just means "not the Pope", and was used to distinguish him from the Pope of that name back when Popes were more famous than composers. I don't think there's any reason anymore to avoid using his real name given at birth.
> 
> EDIT: nevermind. Recordings seem to pretty much always use Clemens non Papa, so I guess that's the way to go then if he makes the list.


Don't worry, I was going to have him as Clemens.

Also, Adam de la Halle is filed under A (for the same reason Hildegard von Bingen is filed under H), and Pierre de la Rue is la Rue, Pierre de.


----------



## tdc

Dufay: Ballade 'Resvellies vous' 
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis 
Monteverdi: Madrigals Book V
Lully: Benedictus
Codex Calixtinus
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino BuxWV 64
Schutz: Weihnachtshistorie
Schutz: Geistliche Chormusik 
Bull: In Nomine IX
Sanz: 'Instruccion de Musica sobre la Guitarra Espagnola'
Gabrieli G.: Symphoniae Sacrae II 
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
Susato: Danserye
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155


----------



## tortkis

round 7 nomination

Anonymous: Edi beo thu, hevene quene
Martín Codax: Cantigas de amigo
Venite a laudare
Johannes Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni
Heinrich Isaac: Missa De Apostolis
Adrian Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova (Petrarch)
Antonio de Cabezón: Obras de Música
Vincenzo Galilei: Libro d'intavolature di liuto
Claudio Merulo: Missa in dominicis diebus
Luys de Narváez: Los seys libros del delphín
Jehan Titelouze: Hymnes de l'Église pour toucher sur l'orgue, avec les fugues et recherches sur leur plain-chant
Michael Praetorius: Polyhymnia caduceatrix: Christ, unser Herr, zum Jordan kam
Michelangelo Rossi: 10 Toccatas
Johann Jakob Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155


----------



## Trout

Le Manuscrit du Roi: Estampies and Danses Royales
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Caccini: Le nuove musiche
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
Gibbons: The Cries of London
Gombert: Media Vita
La Rue: Requiem
Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica
Tallis: If Ye Love Me


----------



## Nereffid

"Something came up", as they say, and so this round will have to remain open for a day longer than planned. 
It will close at *9 AM (GMT) on Sunday April 17th*.


----------



## Chordalrock

I had a few spots left, so here are a few more nominations:

Isaac: Missa De Apostolis (this was better than I expected; I recommend sampling the gloria for example)
Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica (again, just listened to this, and surprisingly good)
Landini: Una colomba candida (unique, superb, long-time favorite that I feel stands out sufficiently that it should be nominated on its own; it's on youtube, but I haven't found it on any actual CD)
White: Lamentations


----------



## science

Sorry I haven't been able to participate for several rounds. Glad to see it's still going! 

Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
Biber: Requiem a 15
Caccini: Le nuove musiche
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Dufay: Missa se la face ay pale

Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
Gallus: Opus Musicum
Guerrero: Missa de la batalla escoutez
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Monteverdi: Madrigals Book V

Mouton: Missa Dictes moy toutes voz pensées
Peri: Euridice
Richafort: Requiem
Schutz: Weihnachtshistorie
Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno (a 40)


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 7 is now closed.*

112 different works were nominated by 16 people. 52 works were nominated at least twice.

The following 14 works received the most nominations and will now go forward to Voting Round 7:

Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion (5 noms)
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis (5 noms)
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155 (5 noms)
Caccini: Le nuove musiche (6 noms)
Dowland: First Booke of Songes (5 noms)
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 (5 noms)
Gabrieli G: Symphoniae Sacrae II (5 noms)
la Rue: Requiem (5 noms)
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune (5 noms)
Peri: Euridice (6 noms)
Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno (5 noms)
Susato: Danserye (6 noms)
Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258 (6 noms)
Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova (5 noms)

The purpose of the voting round is to reduce this list to 10 works that will be enshrined in the final list (positions 61-70).
The 4 works that are omitted will need to be re-nominated in the 8th round.

*Please vote for (up to) 10 works from the above list, in order of preference from 1st to 10th.*

Under the scoring system used here, the bottom-placed work on each voter's ballot gets 1 point, the second-bottom gets 2 points, and so on up to a maximum of 10. Therefore, people who vote for fewer than 10 works will have less impact on the final outcome.

If you haven't contributed to the nomination round, you are still welcome to join in the voting!

*Voting Round 7 will close at 09.00 GMT on Thursday 21 April.*


----------



## pjang23

Machaut's work should be Le Remède de Fortune rather than La Remède de Fortune.

1. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
2. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
3. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
4. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
5. Susato: Danserye
6. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
7. la Rue: Requiem
8. Gabrieli G: Symphoniae Sacrae II
9. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
10. Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova


----------



## Nereffid

pjang23 said:


> Machaut's work should be Le Remède de Fortune rather than La Remède de Fortune


Pardon my French.


----------



## Chronochromie

1. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
2. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
(These guys are really important and I feel they deserve a place in the list sooner rather than later. Plus the works are great.)
3. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
4. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
5. Gabrieli G: Symphoniae Sacrae II
6. la Rue: Requiem
7. Striggio: Missa Ecco sì beato giorno
8. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
9. Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
10. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155


----------



## SimonNZ

Susato: Danserye 
Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune 
Peri: Euridice 
Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion 
Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova 
Caccini: Le nuove musiche 
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis 
Gabrieli G: Symphoniae Sacrae II 
la Rue: Requiem 
Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno


----------



## Nereffid

Me:

1. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
3. Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
4. Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova
5. Peri: Euridice
6. la Rue: Requiem
7. Susato: Danserye
8. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
9. Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno
10. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155


----------



## sloth

1. Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion 
2. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune 
3. la Rue: Requiem 
4. Peri: Euridice 
5. Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova 
6. Susato: Danserye 
7. Caccini: Le nuove musiche 
8. Gabrieli G: Symphoniae Sacrae II 
9. Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno 
10. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258


----------



## D Smith

Voting Round 7

1. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
2. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
3. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
4. Susato: Danserye
5. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
6. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
7. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
8. Gabrieli G: Symphoniae Sacrae II
9. la Rue: Requiem
10. Striggio: Missa Ecco sì beato giorno


----------



## Trout

1. Susato: Danserye
2. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
3. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
4. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
5. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
6. la Rue: Requiem
7. Gabrieli G: Symphoniae Sacrae II
8. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
9. Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova
10. Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno


----------



## GioCar

1. Gabrieli G: Symphoniae Sacrae II
2. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
3. Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno
4. Peri: Euridice
5. Susato: Danserye
6. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
7. Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova
8. la Rue: Requiem
9. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
10. Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion


----------



## tdc

1. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
2. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
3. Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno
4. Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova
5. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
6. Susato: Danserye
7. Gabrieli G: Symphoniae Sacrae II 
8. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
9. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
10. la Rue: Requiem


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Willaert
2. Striggio
3. Sweelinck
4. Adam de la Halle 
5. Caccini
6. la Rue
7. Susato
8. Froberger
9. Buxtehude
10. Biber


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
2. Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno
3. Gabrieli G: Symphoniae Sacrae II
4. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
5. Susato: Danserye
6. Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova
7. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
8. Peri: Euridice
9. la Rue: Requiem
10. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258


----------



## tortkis

round 7 vote

1. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
2. Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova
3. Machaut: La Remede de Fortune
4. Gabrieli G: Symphoniae Sacrae II
5. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
6. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
7. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
8. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
9. la Rue: Requiem
10. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258


----------



## Nereffid

Voting has been light... I'll leave this round open a little longer, until *15.00 GMT today.*


----------



## science

Nereffid said:


> Voting has been light... I'll leave this round open a little longer, until *15.00 GMT today.*


I've been thinking about my vote, but I haven't overcome a bad feeling that I don't know enough of these works well enough to make a very good vote. I'll do my best...


----------



## science

Can I ask why we are only doing the madrigals from Musica Nova? Is there something wrong with the motets?


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List

Here are the results from Voting Round 7 (Positions 61-70):

61. Susato: Danserye (63 points)
62. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258 (59 points)
63. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune (58 points)
64. Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova (57 points)
65. Gabrieli, G: Symphoniae Sacrae II (51 points, 10 votes)
66. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 (51 points, 8 votes)
67. Caccini: Le nuove musiche (50 points)
68. Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno (45 points)
69. la Rue: Requiem (44 points, 12 votes)
70. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis (44 points, 9 votes)


The following works failed to make the top 10 and therefore can be nominated again in round 8:

Dowland: First Booke of Songes (41 points)
Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion (35 points)
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155 (31 points, 7 votes)
Peri: Euridice (31 points, 5 votes)


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List (so far)

01. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
02. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
03. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine
04. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
05. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
06. Tallis: Spem in Alium
07. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
08. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
09. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
10. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
11. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
12. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
13. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi)
14. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1605)
15. Allegri: Miserere
16. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
17. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
18. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
19. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
20. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
21. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
22. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
23. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
24. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
25. Charpentier: Te Deum
26. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
27. Gabrieli, G: Sacrae Symphoniae
28. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
29. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
30. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
31. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
32. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
33. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
34. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
35. Palestrina: Stabat mater
36. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
37. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
38. Anon: Carmina Burana
39. Pachelbel: Canon in D
40. Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
41. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
42. Various: Codex Chantilly
43. Praetorius: Terpsichore
44. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
45. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
46. Obrecht: Missa Caput
47. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
48. Biber: Battalia a 10
49. Gombert: Je prens congie a 8
50. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum 
51. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
52. Anon: Tournai Mass
53. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
54. Browne: Stabat mater
55. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
56. Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
57. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
58. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
59. Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
60. Lully: Armide
61. Susato: Danserye
62. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
63. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
64. Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova
65. Gabrieli, G: Symphoniae Sacrae II
66. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
67. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
68. Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno
69. la Rue: Requiem
70. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination round 8 is now open.
*
Please nominate (up to) 15 works.

Also, have a look at the discussion thread to see which works have been nominated previously.

*This round will close at approx 9 AM (GMT) on Wednesday 27th April.*


----------



## GreenMamba

science said:


> Can I ask why we are only doing the madrigals from Musica Nova? Is there something wrong with the motets?


Trying to keep nominations form being overly long. The difference between 2+ hours of music and 5+ hours. The idea is, too much music overwhelms the recipient of the recommendation, who might just being going to YouTube for a taste.

We've struggled with this issue all along.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Oops - sorry I missed the voting. 
My vote wouldn't have made much of a difference. Dowland might have sneaked in ahead of le Rue is all but it would have been very tight.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Codex Calixtinus"
"Codex las Huelgas"
"Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales"
Gautier de Coincy - Miracles Of Notre Dame
De La Halle - Jeu de Robin et Marion
Gallus - Opus Musicum
Gibbons - The Cries Of London
Isaac - Missa de Apostolis
Lassus - Penitential Psalms
Milán - El Maestro
Peri - Euridice
Richafort - Requiem
Sanz - Instruccion de Musica sobre la Guitarra Espagnola
Schutz - Weihnachtshistorie
Tye - Western Wynde Mass


----------



## Nereffid

My 15:

Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
Ciconia: Una panthera
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
Isaac: Innsbruck, ich muss dich lassen
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
Léonin: Viderunt omnes
Milán: El Maestro
Mouton: Nesciens Mater
Peri: Euridice
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso


----------



## Chordalrock

Finally found a solid performance of Gombert's "Media vita" online (performed by Flos Campi):






In fact, I like this a lot and would say it's right up there with the rendering by Henry's Eight in terms of immediate-appeal power, though still very different.

(I'll give the complete list of my new nominations later, but obviously I'll be nominating this motet...)


----------



## sloth

my votes:


Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso
Milán: El Maestro
Tye: Western Wynde Mass
Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
"Codex las Huelgas"
Gibbons: The Cries Of London
Peri: Euridice
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
Clemens non Papa: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
Cant de la Sibilla
Janequin: Les cris de Paris
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova 
"Codex Faenza"


----------



## StDior

*Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Cavalli: La Calisto
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)*
Cavalli: Il Giasone
Cavalli: L'Artemisia
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159
Peri: Euridice
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A major
Bach, Johann Christoph: Meine Freundin, du bist schön
Michael Praetorius: Christ, unser Herr, zum Jordan kam
Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
Léonin: Viderunt omnes
Rossi, M: 10 Toccatas
Machaut: Douce dame jolie


----------



## GreenMamba

Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
Bull: In Nomine IX 
Clemens non Papa: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
Isaac: Innsbruck, Ich muss dich lassen
Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion
Landini: ballate (Ecco la primavera...)
Léonin: Viderunt omnes
Mouton: Nesciens mater 
Peri: Euridice
Rossi: Toccatas
Sanz: Instruccion de Musica sobre la Guitarra Espagnola
Tye: Western Wynde Mass


----------



## Chordalrock

*(Composers already on the list...)*
Pierre de la Rue: Missa L'homme arme
Adrian Willaert: Missa Mente tota
Gombert: Media vita
Palestrina: Missa Repleatur os meum
Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum

*(Composers not yet on the list...)*
Pierre de Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
Jacobus Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
Isaac: Missa De Apostolis
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
White: Lamentations 
Busnois: Missa L'homme arme
de Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem


----------



## science

Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
Anon: Codex las Huelgas
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
Guerrero: Missa de la batalla escoutez
Mouton: Missa Dictes moy toutes vow pensées
Wylkynson: Salve Regina
Byrd: Infelix Ego 
Byrd: The Great Service 
Richafort: Requiem 
Victoria: Missa O Quam Gloriosum 
Lassus: Penitential Psalms


----------



## tortkis

round 8 nomination

Anonymous: Edi beo thu, hevene quene (13th c.)
Martín Codax: Cantigas de amigo
Venite a laudare (13th-14th c.)
Francesco Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
Bartholomeus de Bononia: Morir desio
Johannes Ciconia: Una panthera
Heinrich Isaac: Missa De Apostolis
Jean Mouton: Nesciens Mater
Antonio de Cabezón: Obras de Música
Alonso Mudarra: Fantasia No.10 (Fantasia que contrahaze la harpa en la manera de Ludovico Obras para Guitarra)
Vincenzo Galilei: Libro d'intavolature di liuto
Claudio Merulo: Missa in dominicis diebus
Jehan Titelouze: Hymnes de l'Église pour toucher sur l'orgue, avec les fugues et recherches sur leur plain-chant
Michael Praetorius: Polyhymnia caduceatrix: Christ, unser Herr, zum Jordan kam
Michelangelo Rossi: 10 Toccatas


----------



## MagneticGhost

"Codex las Huelgas"
Ashewell: Missa Ave Maria
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi Crucem
Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
Dowland: First Booke of Songes
Ferrabosco the Elder: Lamentations
Gallus: Opus Musicum
Landini: ballate (Ecco la primavera...)
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Lobo: Requiem for Six Voices
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
Richafort: Requiem
Shepherd: Media Vita
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
White: Lamentations a 5


----------



## mountmccabe

Anon: Missa in Dedicatione Ecclesiae 
Cavalli: Il Giasone
Dowland: First Booke of Songes
Dufay: Missa se la face ay pale
Dunstable: Missa Rex seculorum
Hildegard: Columba Aspexit
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Kassia: The Troparion of Kassiani
Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
Léonin: Viderunt Omnes
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
Tomás Luis de Victoria: Missa Salve a 8
Vitry: Motets


----------



## pjang23

Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Codex Calixtinus
Codex las Huelgas
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
Dowland: First Booke of Songes
Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633 
Landini: Ballate
Le Manuscrit du Roi: Estampies & Danses Royales
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Leonin: Viderunt Omnes
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Peri: Euridice
Sanz: 'Instruccion de Musica sobre la Guitarra Espagnola'
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover


----------



## Chronochromie

Codex Calixtinus
Codex las Huelgas
Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
Gallus - Opus Musicum
Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
Lassus: Cantiones sacrae
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Lassus: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) a 5
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary


----------



## D Smith

Nominations Round 8

Lobo: Requiem for six voices
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
Dowland: First Booke of Songes 
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155 
Leonin: Viderunt Omnes
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino BuxWV 64
Schutz: Weihnachtshistorie
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
Peri: Euridice
Richafort: Requiem
Pierre de Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
Jacobus Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
Isaac: Missa De Apostolis
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn


----------



## Trout

Le Manuscrit du Roi: Estampies and Danses Royales
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Dowland: Firste Booke of Songes
Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
Gibbons: The Cries of London
Gombert: Media Vita
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z. 860
Richafort: Requiem in Memoriam Josquin Desprez
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435


----------



## GioCar

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine 
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover (1170?)
Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo (1600)
Dalza: Pieces from Petrucci's "Intabulatura de lauto libro quarto" (1508)
Dowland: Tarleton's Resurrection
Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale (1452)
Francesco da Milano: Fantasia No.55 "La piu bella & divina a che abbia fatto" (ca 1550)
Gibbons: The Cries of London (1605-15)
Isaac: Choralis Constantinus (1555 posth)
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus (1503/1504)
Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
Milán: El maestro (1536)
Monteverdi: Quinto libro de madrigali (1605)
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria (1640)
Peri: Euridice (1600)


----------



## tdc

Dufay: Ballade 'Resvellies vous' 
Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale 
Monteverdi: Madrigals Book V
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria 
Lully: Benedictus
Codex Calixtinus
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino BuxWV 64
Schutz: Weihnachtshistorie
Buxtehude: Te Deum laudamus 
Schutz: Geistliche Chormusik 
Bull: In Nomine IX
Sanz: 'Instruccion de Musica sobre la Guitarra Espagnola'
Peri: Euridice
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 8 is now closed.*

102 different works were nominated by 16 people. 48 works were nominated at least twice.

The following 15 works received the most nominations and will now go forward to Voting Round 8:

Anon: Codex las Huelgas (6 noms)
Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales (6 noms)
Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis (5 noms)
Dowland: First Booke of Songes (5 noms)
Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale (7 noms)
Isaac: Missa de Apostolis (6 noms)
Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor) (9 noms)
Lassus: Penitential Psalms (6 noms)
Léonin: Viderunt omnes (6 noms)
Milán: El Maestro (5 noms)
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria (5 noms)
Peri: Euridice (9 noms)
Richafort: Requiem (5 noms)
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española (6 noms)
Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie (5 noms)

The purpose of the voting round is to reduce this list to 10 works that will be enshrined in the final list (positions 71-80).
The 5 works that are omitted will need to be re-nominated in the 9th round.

*Please vote for (up to) 10 works from the above list, in order of preference from 1st to 10th.*

Under the scoring system used here, the bottom-placed work on each voter's ballot gets 1 point, the second-bottom gets 2 points, and so on up to a maximum of 10. Therefore, people who vote for fewer than 10 works will have less impact on the final outcome.

If you haven't contributed to the nomination round, you are still welcome to join in the voting!

*Voting Round 8 will close at 09.00 GMT on Tuesday 3 May.*


----------



## SimonNZ

Anon: Codex las Huelgas 
Milán: El Maestro 
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española 
Richafort: Requiem 
Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
Isaac: Missa de Apostolis 
Lassus: Penitential Psalms 
Peri: Euridice 
Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale 
Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales


----------



## Chordalrock

Isaac: Missa De Apostolis
Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
Anon: Codex las Huelgas
Landini: Ballate
Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Richafort: Requiem
Schutz: Weihnachtshistorie


----------



## MagneticGhost

1) Dowland: First Booke of Songes - 10 POINTS etc
Richafort: Requiem
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Anon: Codex las Huelgas
Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
Léonin: Viderunt omnes
Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria


----------



## Rtnrlfy

I hope this isn't inappropriate - I just want to say thank you to all of you. I'm less familiar with pre-1700 works than with other musical eras, so I've printed out the list thus far and am now listening my way through it. This forum is going to be a wonderful (if costly for me!) resource.


----------



## sloth

1. Anon: Codex las Huelgas 
2. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
3. Milán: El Maestro 
4. Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
5. Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor) 
6. Isaac: Missa de Apostolis 
7. Lassus: Penitential Psalms 
8 Léonin: Viderunt omnes 
9. Richafort: Requiem
1o. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria


----------



## Nereffid

1. Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
2. Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
3. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
4. Milán: El Maestro
5. Peri: Euridice
6. Richafort: Requiem
7. Anon: Codex las Huelgas
8. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
9. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
10. Léonin: Viderunt omnes


----------



## pjang23

1. Léonin: Viderunt omnes
2. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
3. Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
4. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
5. Landini: Ballate
6. Anon: Codex las Huelgas
7. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
8. Peri: Euridice
9. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
10. Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Léonin: Viderunt omnes
2. Landini: Ballate 
3. Isaac: Missa de Apostolis 
4. Peri: Euridice 
5. Clemens (not the Pope): Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
6. Richafort: Requiem
7. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Español
8. Lassus: Penitential Psalms 
9. Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
10. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria


----------



## MagneticGhost

Rtnrlfy said:


> I hope this isn't inappropriate - I just want to say thank you to all of you. I'm less familiar with pre-1700 works than with other musical eras, so I've printed out the list thus far and am now listening my way through it. This forum is going to be a wonderful (if costly for me!) resource.


Saying thank you is never inappropriate 
I know what you mean about cost. This is where Spotify comes into it's own for me.


----------



## Chronochromie

1. Lassus: Penitential Psalms 
2. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
3. Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
4. Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
5. Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
6. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
7. Anon: Codex las Huelgas
8. Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
9. Léonin: Viderunt omnes
10. Milán: El Maestro


----------



## D Smith

Voting Round 8

1. Dowland: First Booke of Songes 
2. Léonin: Viderunt omnes
3. Peri: Euridice
4. Richafort: Requiem
5. Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
6. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
7. Anon: Codex las Huelgas
8. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
9. Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
10. Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)


----------



## StDior

1.	Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
2.	Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
3.	Léonin: Viderunt omnes
4.	Peri: Euridice
5.	Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
6.	Anon: Codex las Huelgas
7.	Richafort: Requiem
8.	Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
9.	Milán: El Maestro
10.	Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española


----------



## GioCar

1. Milán: El Maestro
2. Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
3. Peri: Euridice
4. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
5. Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
6. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
7. Léonin: Viderunt omnes
8. Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
9. Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
10. Anon: Codex las Huelgas


----------



## Trout

1. Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
2. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
3. Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
4. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
5. Richafort: Requiem
6. Milán: El Maestro
7. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
8. Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
9. Anon: Codex las Huelgas
10. Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)


----------



## tdc

1. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
2. Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
3. Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
4. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
5. Peri: Euridice
6. Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale 
7. Anon: Codex las Huelgas
8. Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
9. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
10. Léonin: Viderunt omnes


----------



## science

This is really lowering my esteem for Dufay's mass. I'd thought it was more highly respected than this.


----------



## science

1. Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale (7 noms)
2. Lassus: Penitential Psalms (6 noms)
3. Anon: Codex las Huelgas (6 noms)
4. Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie (5 noms)
5. Peri: Euridice (9 noms)
6. Richafort: Requiem (5 noms)
7. Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor) (9 noms)
8. Léonin: Viderunt omnes (6 noms)
9. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis (5 noms)
10. Isaac: Missa de Apostolis (6 noms)


----------



## Chordalrock

science said:


> This is really lowering my esteem for Dufay's mass. I'd thought it was more highly respected than this.


I suspect that, like me, many people are preferring to promote more obscure composers at this point, because both Dufay and Lassus (same phenomenon) already have two or more works on the list.

(Another factor for me is that personally, I prefer Dufay's "Missa Ave regina caelorum" and "Missa Ecce ancilla Domini" to the rather song-like "Missa Se la face ay pale", but no one is nominating them so I don't bother anymore either.)


----------



## tortkis

round 8 vote

1. Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
2. Richafort: Requiem
3. Milán: El Maestro
4. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
5. Léonin: Viderunt omnes
6. Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
7. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
8. Anon: Codex las Huelgas
9. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
10. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española


----------



## mountmccabe

1. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
2. Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
3. Léonin: Viderunt omnes
4. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
5. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
6. Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
7. Peri: Euridice
8. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis

I'm posting now with only 8 items because I'm not sure I'll get to reviewing more before the end of the period.


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List

Here are the results from Voting Round 8 (Positions 71-80):

71. Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor) (78 points)
72. Anon: Codex las Huelgas (73 points)
73. Lassus: Penitential Psalms (69 points)
74. Léonin: Viderunt omnes (66 points)
75. Richafort: Requiem (61 points)
76. Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale (57 points)
77. Peri: Euridice (56 points)
78. Isaac: Missa de Apostolis (54 points)
79. Dowland: First Booke of Songes (51 points)
80. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española (50 points, 9 votes)


The following works failed to make the top 10 and therefore can be nominated again in round 9:

Milán: El Maestro (50 points, 8 votes)
Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales (49 points)
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria (45 points)
Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis (42 points)
Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie (41 points)


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List (so far)

01. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
02. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
03. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine
04. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
05. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
06. Tallis: Spem in Alium
07. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
08. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
09. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
10. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
11. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
12. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
13. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi)
14. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1605)
15. Allegri: Miserere
16. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
17. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
18. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
19. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
20. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
21. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
22. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
23. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
24. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
25. Charpentier: Te Deum
26. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
27. Gabrieli, G: Sacrae Symphoniae
28. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
29. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
30. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
31. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
32. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
33. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
34. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
35. Palestrina: Stabat mater
36. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
37. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
38. Anon: Carmina Burana
39. Pachelbel: Canon in D
40. Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
41. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
42. Various: Codex Chantilly
43. Praetorius: Terpsichore
44. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
45. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
46. Obrecht: Missa Caput
47. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
48. Biber: Battalia a 10
49. Gombert: Je prens congie a 8
50. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum 
51. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
52. Anon: Tournai Mass
53. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
54. Browne: Stabat mater
55. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
56. Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
57. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
58. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
59. Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
60. Lully: Armide
61. Susato: Danserye
62. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
63. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
64. Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova
65. Gabrieli, G: Symphoniae Sacrae II
66. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
67. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
68. Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno
69. la Rue: Requiem
70. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
71. Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
72. Anon: Codex las Huelgas
73. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
74. Léonin: Viderunt omnes
75. Richafort: Requiem
76. Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
77. Peri: Euridice
78. Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
79. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
80. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 9 is now open.*

Please nominate (up to) 15 works of your choice.

The consensus has been holding up well so far, and the minimum number of nominations needed to get to the voting round still hasn't fallen below 5.
To ensure this trend continues, and also because things tend to be quiet on TC over the weekend, I'd like to keep this nomination round open for a full 7 days, which will give everyone more time to listen to other people's nominations.

To aid with that, the discussion thread includes the latest list of what was nominated in the previous round.

*This round will close at 9 AM GMT on Tuesday 10th May.*


----------



## SimonNZ

"Codex Calixtinus"
"Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales"
Agricola - Missa in myne zyn
Ashwell - Missa Ave Maria
Caldara - Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Clemens - Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
Gautier de Coincy - Miracles Of Notre Dame
De La Halle - Jeu de Robin et Marion
Gallus - Opus Musicum
Gibbons - The Cries Of London
Milán - El Maestro
Schütz - Geistliche Chormusik
Schutz - Weihnachtshistorie
Tye - Western Wynde Mass
Vecchi - L'Amfiparnaso


----------



## GioCar

Nereffid said:


> Nomination Round 9 is now open.
> ........
> *I'd like to keep this nomination round open for a full 7 days, which will give everyone more time to listen to other people's nominations.
> *
> To aid with that, the discussion thread includes the latest list of what was nominated in the previous round.
> 
> This round will close at 9 AM GMT on Tuesday 10th May*.*


Much appreciated, thank you! :clap:


----------



## Chordalrock

I changed the Busnois mass to one by the same composer that is available on Spotify (the other one wasn't, apparently).

Ashewell: Missa Ave Maria
Pierre de Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
Jacobus Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
White: Lamentations 
Busnois: Missa O Crux lignum
de Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
Gombert: Media vita

Leaving some spots open for possible later evaluation...


----------



## sloth

Anon: Cant de la Sibilla
Anon: Codex Faenza
Agricola - Missa in myne zyn
Ashwell - Missa Ave Maria
Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova
Clemens - Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
Gautier de Coincy - Miracles Of Notre Dame
De La Halle - Jeu de Robin et Marion
De Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
Gibbons - The Cries Of London
Merula - Madrigali et altre musiche concertate, libro secondo, op. 10
Milán - El Maestro
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
Tye - Western Wynde Mass
Vecchi - L'Amfiparnaso


----------



## GreenMamba

Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
Ashewell: Missa Ave Maria
Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
Bull: In Nomine IX 
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
Isaac: Innsbruck, Ich muss dich lassen
Gombert: Media vita a 6
Merula: Canzonetta Spirituale sopra alla nanna
Mouton: Nesciens mater 
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias a 36 voci
de Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
Rossi: Toccatas
Tye: Western Wynde Mass

*Not sure if the Merula work is part of sloth's nominated libro secondo. The fact that I can't figure it out is part of why I like the narrower nom. Still, if necessary, I'll switch later.


----------



## Nereffid

GreenMamba said:


> Not sure if the Merula work is part of sloth's nominated libro secondo. The fact that I can't figure it out is part of why I like the narrower nom. Still, if necessary, I'll switch later.


The work you've nominated is from Merula's _Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13_, whereas sloth's suggestion is from the _Madrigali et altre musiche concertate, libro secondo, op.10_.
I'll support either of them, though I prefer your Canzonetta.
Also, op.13 contains a (relatively) popular shorter piece called _Folle è ben che si crede_; perhaps a case could be made for nominating op.13 in its entirety? (although I only know 4 of (I think) 16 pieces)


----------



## sloth

Nereffid said:


> The work you've nominated is from Merula's _Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13_, whereas sloth's suggestion is from the _Madrigali et altre musiche concertate, libro secondo, op.10_.
> I'll support either of them, though I prefer your Canzonetta.
> Also, op.13 contains a (relatively) popular shorter piece called _Folle è ben che si crede_; perhaps a case could be made for nominating op.13 in its entirety? (although I only know 4 of (I think) 16 pieces)


allright for op.13 then! I'll change my vote


----------



## sloth

here's the second book of op.13 "Curtio precipitato et altri capricii"

https://play.spotify.com/album/3NAysp0wibWOA0NSNJsjM2


----------



## tortkis

round 9 nomination

Anonymous: Edi beo thu, hevene quene (13th c.)
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles Of Notre Dame
Adam de la Halle: Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion
Martín Codax: Cantigas de amigo
Venite a laudare (13th-14th c.)
John Dunstable (or Dunstaple): Veni Sancte Spiritus
Jean Mouton: Nesciens Mater
Luis de Milán: El Maestro
Antonio de Cabezón: Obras de Música
Alonso Mudarra: Fantasia No.10 (Fantasia que contrahaze la harpa en la manera de Ludovico Obras para Guitarra) (1546)
Vincenzo Galilei: Libro d'intavolature di liuto
Claudio Merulo: Missa in dominicis diebus
Jehan Titelouze: Hymnes de l'Église pour toucher sur l'orgue, avec les fugues et recherches sur leur plain-chant
Tarquinio Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, Book 2, Op. 13
Michelangelo Rossi: 10 Toccatas


----------



## tdc

Dufay: Ballade 'Resvellies vous' 
Monteverdi: Madrigals Book V
Lully: Benedictus
Codex Calixtinus
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino BuxWV 64
Buxtehude: Te Deum laudamus 
Schutz: Weihnachtshistorie
Schutz: Geistliche Chormusik 
Bull: In Nomine IX
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155 
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A major
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles Of Notre Dame
Le Manuscrit du Roi: Estampies & Danses Royales


----------



## Nereffid

Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
Anon: Codex Calixtinus
Anon: Edi beo thu, hevene quene
Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13
Milán: El Maestro
Mouton: Nesciens Mater
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso


----------



## D Smith

Nominations Round 9

Lobo: Requiem for six voices
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart 
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155 
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino BuxWV 64
Schutz: Weihnachtshistorie
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
Pierre de Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
Jacobus Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
Tarquinio Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, Book 2, Op. 13
Gibbons: Cries of London
Tye: Western Wynde Mass
Gombert: Media vita
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
Antonio de Cabezón: Obras de Música


----------



## Trout

Le Manuscrit du Roi: Estampies and Danses Royales
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
Gibbons: The Cries of London
Gombert: Media Vita
Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z. 860
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z. 333
Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435


----------



## pjang23

Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Codex Calixtinus
Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
Froberger: Tombeau fait à Paris sur la mort de Monsieur Blancrocher, FbWV 632
Gallus: Opus Musicum
Gombert: Media vita
La Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Milán: El Maestro
Mouton: Nesciens mater
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta es
Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover


----------



## StDior

Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Cavalli: La Calisto
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
Cavalli: Il Giasone
Cavalli: L'Artemisia
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A major
Bach, Johann Christoph: Meine Freundin, du bist schön
Michael Praetorius: Christ, unser Herr, zum Jordan kam
Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
Buxtehude: Te Deum laudamus
Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo


----------



## GioCar

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine 
Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova (1605/1623)
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover (1170?)
Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo (1600)
Dalza: Pieces from Petrucci's "Intabulatura de lauto libro quarto" (1508)
Dowland: Tarleton's Resurrection
Francesco da Milano: Fantasia No.55 "La piu bella & divina a che abbia fatto" (ca 1550)
Gibbons: The Cries of London (1605-15)
Isaac: Choralis Constantinus (1555 posth)
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus (1503/1504)
Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13 (1638)
Merulo: Toccate d’intavolatura d’organo, Book 1 (1598)
Milán: El maestro (1536)
Monteverdi: Quinto libro de madrigali (1605)
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria (1640)


----------



## Nereffid

*Reminder:

Nomination round 9 will close in approximately 14 hours.*


----------



## tdc

I failed to notice the Monteverdi Opera didn't make it in last round, I will revise my list:

Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria 
Monteverdi: Madrigals Book V
Lully: Benedictus
Codex Calixtinus
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino BuxWV 64
Buxtehude: Te Deum laudamus 
Schutz: Weihnachtshistorie
Schutz: Geistliche Chormusik 
Bull: In Nomine IX
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155 
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A major
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles Of Notre Dame
Le Manuscrit du Roi: Estampies & Danses Royales


----------



## Chronochromie

Anon: Codex Calixtinus
Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A major
Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
Gibbons: The Cries of London
Gallus: Opus musicum
Gombert: Media vita
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
Mouton: Nesciens mater
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 9 is now closed.*

71 different works were nominated by 13 people. 40 works were nominated at least twice.

The following 16 works received the most nominations and will now go forward to Voting Round 7:

Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion (6 noms)
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn (6 noms)
Anon: Codex Calixtinus (5 noms)
Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales (7 noms)
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria (5 noms)
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover (5 noms)
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155 (5 noms)
Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis (6 noms)
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame (7 noms)
Gibbons: Cries of London (6 noms)
Gombert: Media vita a 6 (5 noms)
Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13 (7 noms)
Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro) (7 noms)
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria (5 noms)
Mouton: Nesciens Mater (6 noms)
Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie (7 noms)

The purpose of the voting round is to reduce this list to 10 works that will be enshrined in the final list (positions 81-90).
The 6 works that are omitted will need to be re-nominated in the 10th round.

*Please vote for (up to) 10 works from the above list, in order of preference from 1st to 10th.*

Under the scoring system used here, the bottom-placed work on each voter's ballot gets 1 point, the second-bottom gets 2 points, and so on up to a maximum of 10. Therefore, people who vote for fewer than 10 works will have less impact on the final outcome.

*Voting Round 9 will close at 09.00 GMT on Monday 16 May.*


----------



## SimonNZ

Gibbons: Cries of London 
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro) 
Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
Anon: Codex Calixtinus 
Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie 
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn 
Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales 
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria 
Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis


----------



## sloth

1. Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13 
2. Agricola: Missa in myne zyn 
3. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis 
4. Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion 
5. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria 
6. Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro) 
7. Gibbons: Cries of London 
8. Gombert: Media vita a 6 
9. Mouton: Nesciens Mater
10. Anon: Codex Calixtinus


----------



## pjang23

1. Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
2. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
3. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
4. Anon: Codex Calixtinus
5. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
6. Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
7. Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
8. Mouton: Nesciens Mater
9. Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
10. Gombert: Media vita a 6


----------



## Nereffid

1. Mouton: Nesciens Mater
2. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
3. Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
4. Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13
5. Anon: Codex Calixtinus
6. Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
7. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
8. Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
9. Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
10. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis


----------



## Trout

1. Mouton: Nesciens Mater
2. Gombert: Media vita a 6
3. Gibbons: The Cries of London
4. Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
5. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
6. Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
7. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
8. Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
9. Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op. 13
10. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria


----------



## tortkis

round 9 vote

1. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
2. Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
3. Mouton: Nesciens Mater
4. Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13
5. Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
6. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
7. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
8. Gombert: Media vita a 6
9. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
10. Gibbons: Cries of London


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et de Marion
2. Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
3. Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13
4. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
5. de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame 
6. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
7. Mouton: Nesciens mater 
8. Gombert: Media vita a 6 
9. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
10. Gibbons: The Cries of London


----------



## StDior

1.	Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
2.	Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
3.	Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
4.	Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
5.	Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13
6.	Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
7.	Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
8.	Anon: Codex Calixtinus
9.	Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
10.	Mouton: Nesciens Mater


----------



## D Smith

Voting Round 9

1. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155 
2. Schutz: Weihnachtshistorie
3. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
4. Agricola: Missa in myne zen
5. Tarquinio Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, Book 2, Op. 13
6. Gibbons: Cries of London
7. Gombert: Media vita
8. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
9. Anon: Codex Calixtinus 
10. Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales


----------



## MagneticGhost

Sorry I missed the noms earlier this week - Here are my votes.....

Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
Gombert: Media vita a 6 
Gibbons: Cries of London
Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
Mouton: Nesciens Mater
Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)


----------



## Nereffid

*This round will close in about 24 hours.*


----------



## GioCar

1. Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
2. Gibbons: Cries of London
3. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
4. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
5. Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13
6. Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
7. Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
8. Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
9. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
10. Anon: Codex Calixtinus


----------



## tdc

1. Anon: Codex Calixtinus 
2. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155 
3. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria 
4. Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
5. Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales 
6. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
7. Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion 
8. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria 
9. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis 
10. Gombert: Media vita a 6


----------



## Chordalrock

1. Gombert: Media vita, a 6
2. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
3. Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
4. Merula: Curtio precipitato
5. Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
6. Milan: Libro de Musica
7. Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi
8. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
9. Gibbons: Cries of London
10. Anon: Codex Calixtinus


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List

Here are the results from Voting Round 9 (Positions 81-90):

81. Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13 (59 points)
82. Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion (56 points)
83. Agricola: Missa in myne zyn (54 points)
84. Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro) (53 points)
85. Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales (50 points)
86. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis (47 points)
87. Gibbons: Cries of London (46 points)
88. Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie (42 points, 7 voters)
89. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155 (42 points, 6 voters)
90. Gombert: Media vita a 6 (41 points)

The following works failed to make the top 10 and therefore can be nominated again in round 10:
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria (40 points)
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame (40 points)
Mouton: Nesciens Mater (40 points)
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover (39 points)
Anon: Codex Calixtinus (37 points)
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria (29 points)


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List (so far)

01. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
02. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
03. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine
04. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
05. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
06. Tallis: Spem in Alium
07. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
08. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
09. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
10. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
11. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
12. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
13. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi)
14. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1605)
15. Allegri: Miserere
16. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
17. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
18. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
19. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
20. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
21. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
22. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
23. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
24. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
25. Charpentier: Te Deum
26. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
27. Gabrieli, G: Sacrae Symphoniae
28. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
29. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
30. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
31. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
32. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
33. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
34. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
35. Palestrina: Stabat mater
36. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
37. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
38. Anon: Carmina Burana
39. Pachelbel: Canon in D
40. Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
41. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
42. Various: Codex Chantilly
43. Praetorius: Terpsichore
44. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
45. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
46. Obrecht: Missa Caput
47. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
48. Biber: Battalia a 10
49. Gombert: Je prens congie a 8
50. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum 
51. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
52. Anon: Tournai Mass
53. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
54. Browne: Stabat mater
55. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
56. Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
57. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
58. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
59. Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
60. Lully: Armide
61. Susato: Danserye
62. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
63. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
64. Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova
65. Gabrieli, G: Symphoniae Sacrae II
66. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
67. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
68. Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno
69. la Rue: Requiem
70. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
71. Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
72. Anon: Codex las Huelgas
73. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
74. Léonin: Viderunt omnes
75. Richafort: Requiem
76. Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
77. Peri: Euridice
78. Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
79. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
80. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
81. Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13
82. Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
83. Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
84. Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
85. Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
86. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
87. Gibbons: Cries of London
88. Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
89. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
90. Gombert: Media vita a 6


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 10 is now open.*

Please vote for (up to) 15 works of your choice.

*This round will close at approx. 15.00 GMT on Friday 20 May.*


----------



## GreenMamba

So is this definitely going to be >100? If not, it's squeaky bottom time.

I don't think we've had a nom with <5 votes yet.


----------



## GioCar

Anon: Codex Calixtinus
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine 
Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova (1605/1623)
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover (1170?)
Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo (1600)
Dalza: Pieces from Petrucci's "Intabulatura de lauto libro quarto" (1508)
Dowland: Tarleton's Resurrection
Dowland: Farewell Fancy
Francesco da Milano: Fantasia No.55 "La piu bella & divina a che abbia fatto" (ca 1550)
Frescobaldi: Il secondo libro di toccate (1627)
Isaac: Choralis Constantinus (1555 posth)
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus (1503/1504)
Merulo: Toccate d’intavolatura d’organo, Book 1 (1598)
Monteverdi: Quinto libro de madrigali (1605)
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria (1640)


----------



## Nereffid

GreenMamba said:


> So is this definitely going to be >100? If not, it's squeaky bottom time.
> 
> I don't think we've had a nom with <5 votes yet.


You're right, 5 has been the minimum. The tweaks to the system have worked out well so far - we've not had to change any rules to keep a consensus going. I think we can definitely go several rounds beyond 100 without breaking a sweat.

I'm at the moment trying to collate every nomination from every round into a single spreadsheet to get a clear picture of what each person's unsupported favourites are, or works that had been nominated but then dropped. Perhaps once we reach the 100, for variety's sake we might have some sort of grand "tidying-up".


----------



## SimonNZ

"Codex Calixtinus"
Ashwell - Missa Ave Maria
Banchieri - Barca di Venetia per Padova
Caldara - Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Cavalieri - Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
Gautier de Coincy - Miracles Of Notre Dame
Gallus - Opus Musicum
Janequin - Le Chant Des Oyseaulx
Janequin - Les Cris de Paris
Martín Codax - Cantigas de amigo
Purcell - Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
Schütz - Geistliche Chormusik
Taverner - Western Wynde Mass
Tye - Western Wynde Mass
Vecchi - L'Amfiparnaso

-

Just discovered there's a very good filmed staging of the Banchieri on YT, presenting it more opera-like than "madrigal comedy". Possibly made for tv, unfortunately it doesn't seem to be available on dvd:


----------



## sloth

Anon. - El Cant de la Sybilla
Anon - Codex Faenza
Ashwell - Missa Ave Maria
Banchieri - Barca di Venetia per Padova
Gautier de Coincy - Miracles Of Notre Dame
Janequin - Le Chant Des Oyseaulx
Janequin - Les Cris de Paris
Marini - Le lagrime d'Erminia 
Martín Codax - Cantigas de amigo
Schein - Il banchetto musicale
Scheidt - Ludi Musici
Stradella - S. Giovanni Battista
Taverner - Western Wynde Mass
Tye - Western Wynde Mass
Vecchi - L'Amfiparnaso

Some new entries that I had previously forgot: Marini, Schein, Scheidt & Stradella


----------



## Trout

Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Farina: Capriccio Stravagante
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum
Josquin: Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z. 860
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z. 333
Tallis: If Ye Love Me


----------



## Nereffid

Anon: Codex Calixtinus
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
Ciconia: Una panthera
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
Farina: Capriccio stravagante
Francesco da Milano: Fantasia No.55 "La piu bella & divina a che abbia fatto"
Gallus: Opus Musicum
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
Isaac: Innsbruck, ich muss dich lassen
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Mouton: Nesciens Mater
Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
Schein: Banchetto Musicale
Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso


----------



## StDior

Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Cavalli: La Calisto
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
Cavalli: Il Giasone
Cavalli: L'Artemisia
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A major
Bach, Johann Christoph: Meine Freundin, du bist schön
Michael Praetorius: Christ, unser Herr, zum Jordan kam
Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
Buxtehude: Te Deum laudamus
Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
Juan Arañés: Chacona
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Anon: Cant de la Sibilla


----------



## tortkis

round 10 nomination

Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
Martín Codax: Cantigas de amigo
Venite a laudare (13th-14th c.)
Bartholomeus de Bononia: Morir desio
Jean Mouton: Nesciens Mater
Clément Janequin: Le Chant Des Oyseaulx
Thomas Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
Antonio de Cabezón: Obras de Música
Alonso Mudarra: Fantasia No.10 (Fantasia que contrahaze la harpa en la manera de Ludovico Obras para Guitarra) (1546)
Vincenzo Galilei: Libro d'intavolature di liuto
Claudio Merulo: Missa in dominicis diebus
Jehan Titelouze: Hymnes de l'Église pour toucher sur l'orgue, avec les fugues et recherches sur leur plain-chant
Michael Praetorius: Polyhymnia caduceatrix: Christ, unser Herr, zum Jordan kam
Tobias Hume: Captain Humes Poeticall Musicke (1607)
Michelangelo Rossi: 10 Toccatas


----------



## GreenMamba

Ashewell: Missa Ave Maria
Bach, Johann Christoph: Meine Freundin, du bist schön
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover 
Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
Bull: In Nomine IX 
Gallus: Opus Musicum
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima
Isaac: Innsbruck, Ich muss dich lassen
Mouton: Nesciens Mater
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias a 36 voci
de Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
Rossi: Toccatas
Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israel's Brünnlein)
Tye: Western Wynde Mass


----------



## Nereffid

*Reminder: Nominations close at 15.00 GMT tomorrow!*


----------



## MagneticGhost

Ashewell: Missa Ave Maria
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi Crucem
Bull: In Nomine IX 
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
Ferrabosco the Elder: Lamentations
Gallus: Opus Musicum
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias a 36 voci
Praetorius: Christ, unser Herr, zum Jordan kam
de Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
Shepherd: Media Vita
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
Titelouze: Hymnes de l'Église pour toucher sur l'orgue, avec les fugues et recherches sur leur plain-chant
Tye: Western Wynde Mass
White: Lamentations a 5


----------



## Chordalrock

Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima (seconding this; and it's on youtube)
Busnois: Missa O Crux lignum
de Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
Pierre de Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
White: Lamentations
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Mouton: Nesciens Mater


----------



## D Smith

Nominations Round 10

Lobo: Requiem for six voices
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart 
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino BuxWV 64
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
Pierre de Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
Tye: Western Wynde Mass
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
Antonio de Cabezón: Obras de Música
Anon: Codex Calixtinus
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso
Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima
Bull: In Nomine IX
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias a 36 voci


----------



## tdc

Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria 
Monteverdi: Madrigals Book V
Lully: Benedictus
Dufay: Ballade 'Resvellies vous'
Codex Calixtinus
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino BuxWV 64
Buxtehude: Te Deum laudamus 
Schutz: Geistliche Chormusik 
Bull: In Nomine IX
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A major
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles Of Notre Dame
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria 
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum


----------



## pjang23

Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Codex Calixtinus
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
Froberger: Suite XXX in A minor, FbWV630
Gallus: Opus Musicum
Lobo: Requiem for 6 voices
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Mouton: Nesciens mater
Palestrina: Missa Benedicta es
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z. 860
Rossi: Toccatas
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover


----------



## Chronochromie

Codex Calixtinus
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
Gallus: Opus Musicum
Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima
Janequin: Le Chant Des Oyseaulx
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Lobo: Requiem for 6 voices
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Mouton: Nesciens mater
Ockeghem: Deo Gratias a 36 voci
Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
de Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 10 is now closed.*

81 different works were nominated by 14 people. 45 works were nominated at least twice.

The following 11 works received the most nominations and will now go forward to Voting Round 10:

Anon: Codex Calixtinus (7 noms)
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria (10 noms)
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover (6 noms)
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A (5 noms)
Gallus: Opus Musicum (6 noms)
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame (9 noms)
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria (7 noms)
Mouton: Nesciens Mater (7 noms)
Ockeghem: Deo gratias (5 noms)
Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary (7 noms)
Tye: Western Wynde Mass (5 noms)

The purpose of the voting round is to reduce this list to 10 works that will be enshrined in the final list (positions 91-100).
The 1 work that is omitted will need to be re-nominated in the 11th round (assuming the game continues as normal once we reach no.100).

*Please vote for (up to) 10 works from the above list, in order of preference from 1st to 10th.*

Under the scoring system used here, the bottom-placed work on each voter's ballot gets 1 point, the second-bottom gets 2 points, and so on up to a maximum of 10. Therefore, people who vote for fewer than 10 works will have less impact on the final outcome.

*Voting Round 10 will close at 15.00 GMT on Tuesday 24 May.*


----------



## Chordalrock

1. Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
2. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
3. Tye: Western Wynde Mass
4. Mouton: Nesciens Mater
5. Ockeghem: Deo gratias
6. Gallus: Opus Musicum
7. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
8. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
9. Anon: Codex Calixtinus
10. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria


----------



## Nereffid

1. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
2. Mouton: Nesciens Mater
3. Anon: Codex Calixtinus
4. Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
5. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
6. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
7. Gallus: Opus Musicum
8. Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
9. Tye: Western Wynde Mass
10. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria


----------



## pjang23

1. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
2. Anon: Codex Calixtinus
3. Mouton: Nesciens Mater
4. Gallus: Opus Musicum
5. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
6. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
7. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
8. Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
9. Biber: Requiem a 15 in A 
10. Ockeghem: Deo gratias


----------



## Arsakes

I have a question:

*Does here around exist a thread about dedicating a (Classical) music piece to the above poster?*

If not I'm gonna make on tomorrow. It will be interesting.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Arsakes said:


> I have a question:
> 
> *Does here around exist a thread about dedicating a (Classical) music piece to the above poster?*
> 
> If not I'm gonna make on tomorrow. It will be interesting.


Don't think such a thread exists and it sounds like a nice idea. Go for it


----------



## SimonNZ

Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
Tye: Western Wynde Mass 
Anon: Codex Calixtinus 
Gallus: Opus Musicum 
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria 
Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary 
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover 
Mouton: Nesciens Mater 
Ockeghem: Deo gratias 
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A


----------



## sloth

1. Tye: Western Wynde Mass 
2. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria 
3. Anon: Codex Calixtinus 
4. Ockeghem: Deo gratias 
5. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame 
6. Gallus: Opus Musicum 
7. Mouton: Nesciens Mater 
8. Biber: Requiem a 15 in A 
9. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria 
10. Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary


----------



## Trout

1. Ockeghem: Deo Gratias
2. Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
3. Mouton: Nesciens mater virgo virum
4. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
5. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary
6. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
7. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
8. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
9. Tye: Western Wynd Mass
10. Anon: Codex Calixtinus


----------



## tortkis

round 10 vote

1. Ockeghem: Deo gratias
2. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
3. Mouton: Nesciens Mater
4. Tye: Western Wynde Mass
5. Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
6. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
7. Anon: Codex Calixtinus
8. Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
9. Gallus: Opus Musicum
10. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover


----------



## D Smith

Voting Round 10

1. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame 
2. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria 
3. Anon: Codex Calixtinus 
4. Ockeghem: Deo gratias 
5. Tye: Western Wynde Mass 
6. Gallus: Opus Musicum 
7. Mouton: Nesciens Mater 
8. Biber: Requiem a 15 in A 
9. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria 
10. Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary


----------



## MagneticGhost

Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
Gallus: Opus Musicum
Ockeghem: Deo gratias
Anon: Codex Calixtinus (7 noms)
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria 
Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
Tye: Western Wynde Mass (5 noms)
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
Mouton: Nesciens Mater


----------



## tdc

Anon: Codex Calixtinus
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
Gallus: Opus Musicum
Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
Mouton: Nesciens Mater
Ockeghem: Deo gratias


----------



## Chronochromie

1. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
2. Ockeghem: Deo gratias
3. Gallus: Opus Musicum
4. Mouton: Nesciens Mater
5. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
6. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
7. Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
8. Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
9. Anon: Codex Calixtinus
10. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria


----------



## GioCar

1. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
2. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
3. Ockeghem: Deo gratias
4. Anon: Codex Calixtinus
5. Gallus: Opus Musicum
6. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
7. Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
8. Mouton: Nesciens Mater
9. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
10. Tye: Western Wynde Mass


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Mouton: Nesciens Mater
2. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
3. Gallus: Opus Musicum 
4. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
5. Ockeghem: Deo gratias
6. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover 
7. Tye: Western Wynde Mass
8. Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
9. Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary 
10. Anon: Codex Calixtinus


----------



## StDior

1. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
2. Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
3. Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
4. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover 
5. Gallus: Opus Musicum
6. Anon: Codex Calixtinus
7. Ockeghem: Deo gratias
8. Mouton: Nesciens Mater
9. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
10. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List

Here are the results from Voting Round 10 (Positions 91-100):

91. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria (83 points)
92. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame (80 points)
93. Anon: Codex Calixtinus (79 points)
94. Ockeghem: Deo gratias (78 points)
95. Mouton: Nesciens Mater (77 points)
96. Gallus: Opus Musicum (76 points)
97. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria (65 points)
98. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover (64 points)
99. Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary (63 points)
100. Biber: Requiem a 15 in A (53 points)

The following work failed to make the top 10 and therefore can be nominated again:
Tye: Western Wynde Mass (52 points)


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List (so far)

01. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
02. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
03. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine
04. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
05. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
06. Tallis: Spem in Alium
07. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
08. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
09. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
10. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
11. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
12. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
13. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi)
14. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1605)
15. Allegri: Miserere
16. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
17. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
18. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
19. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
20. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
21. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
22. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
23. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
24. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
25. Charpentier: Te Deum
26. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
27. Gabrieli, G: Sacrae Symphoniae
28. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
29. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
30. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
31. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
32. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
33. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
34. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
35. Palestrina: Stabat mater
36. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
37. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
38. Anon: Carmina Burana
39. Pachelbel: Canon in D
40. Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
41. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
42. Various: Codex Chantilly
43. Praetorius: Terpsichore
44. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
45. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
46. Obrecht: Missa Caput
47. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
48. Biber: Battalia a 10
49. Gombert: Je prens congie a 8
50. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum 
51. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
52. Anon: Tournai Mass
53. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
54. Browne: Stabat mater
55. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
56. Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
57. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
58. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
59. Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
60. Lully: Armide
61. Susato: Danserye
62. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
63. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
64. Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova
65. Gabrieli, G: Symphoniae Sacrae II
66. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
67. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
68. Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno
69. la Rue: Requiem
70. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
71. Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
72. Anon: Codex las Huelgas
73. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
74. Léonin: Viderunt omnes
75. Richafort: Requiem
76. Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
77. Peri: Euridice
78. Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
79. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
80. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
81. Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13
82. Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
83. Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
84. Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
85. Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
86. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
87. Gibbons: Cries of London
88. Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
89. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
90. Gombert: Media vita a 6
91. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
92. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
93. Anon: Codex Calixtinus
94. Ockeghem: Deo gratias
95. Mouton: Nesciens Mater
96. Gallus: Opus Musicum
97. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
98. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
99. Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
100. Biber: Requiem a 15 in A


----------



## Nereffid

The list, in alphabetical order by composer:

82. Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
83. Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
26. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
15. Allegri: Miserere
38. Anon: Carmina Burana
93. Anon: Codex Calixtinus
72. Anon: Codex las Huelgas
85. Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
51. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
52. Anon: Tournai Mass
91. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
98. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
48. Biber: Battalia a 10
70. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
9. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
100. Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
54. Browne: Stabat mater
45. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
24. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
89. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
22. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
12. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
31. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
67. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
25. Charpentier: Te Deum
86. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
79. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
33. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
21. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
44. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
76. Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
18. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
47. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
66. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
27. Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae
65. Gabrieli G: Symphoniae Sacrae II
96. Gallus: Opus Musicum
92. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
37. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
7. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
16. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
87. Gibbons: Cries of London
49. Gombert: Je prens congie a 8
90. Gombert: Media vita a 6
19. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
78. Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
58. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
20. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
4. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
69. la Rue: Requiem
71. Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
28. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
73. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
34. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
74. Léonin: Viderunt omnes
60. Lully: Armide
63. Machaut: La Remede de Fortune
5. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
41. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
59. Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
81. Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13
84. Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
97. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
55. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
1. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
13. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi)
40. Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
3. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beate Vergine
53. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
95. Mouton: Nesciens Mater
46. Obrecht: Missa Caput
94. Ockeghem: Deo gratias
57. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
11. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
23. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
39. Pachelbel: Canon in D
50. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
2. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
35. Palestrina: Stabat mater
77. Peri: Euridice
29. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
8. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
43. Praetorius: Terpsichore
10. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
99. Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
56. Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
75. Richafort: Requiem
80. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
30. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
88. Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
68. Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno
61. Susato: Danserye
62. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
17. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
6. Tallis: Spem in Alium
32. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
42. Various: Codex Chantilly
14. Victoria: Officium defunctorum
36. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
64. Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova


----------



## Nereffid

This is as close to a proper chronological order as I can get without becoming a musicologist:

1130s: Anon: Codex Calixtinus
1140s to 1180s: Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
1150s to 1200: Léonin: Viderunt omnes
1151c: Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
1198c: Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
1199c: Pérotin: Sederunt principes
1200s?: Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
1230?: Anon: Carmina Burana
1250s to 80s?: Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
1250s?: Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
1282c: Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
1300 to 1350: Anon: Tournai Mass
1300c: Anon: Codex las Huelgas
1340s to 1390s: Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
1340s?: Machaut: La Remede de Fortune
1350 to 1400: Various: Codex Chantilly
1360s: Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
1365 or before: Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
1399c: Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1434: Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1450 to 97: Ockeghem: Deo gratias
1450 to 97: Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
1450s: Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
1460s?: Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
1460s?: Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
1461?: Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
1470s to 90s: Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
1480s?: Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
1480s?: Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
1480s?: Obrecht: Missa Caput
1490s: Browne: Stabat mater
1500?: Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
1500c: Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
1500c?: la Rue: Requiem
1500s?: Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
1500s?: Mouton: Nesciens Mater
1515c: Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
1520s?: Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
1530s to 50s: Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
1530s?: Gombert: Je prens congie a 8
1530s?: Gombert: Media vita a 6
1532: Richafort: Requiem
1536: Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
1550s: Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
1550s?: Morales: Missa pro defunctis
1551: Susato: Danserye
1560s: Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1562: Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
1566c: Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno
1568: Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova
1570c: Tallis: Spem in Alium
1580s to 1620s: Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
1584: Lassus: Penitential Psalms
1584: Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
1585: Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
1587: Gallus: Opus Musicum
1590c: Palestrina: Stabat mater
1591: Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
1591: Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
1593: Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
1594: Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
1595: Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
1597: Dowland: First Booke of Songes
1597: Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae
1600: Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1600: Peri: Euridice
1602: Caccini: Le nuove musiche
1604: Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
1605: Victoria: Officium defunctorum
1607: Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
1610: Monteverdi: Vespro della Beate Vergine
1610s?: Gibbons: Cries of London
1611: Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
1611: Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
1611: Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
1612: Praetorius: Terpsichore
1615: Gabrieli G: Symphoniae Sacrae II
1630s: Allegri: Miserere
1635: Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
1636: Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
1638: Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13
1638: Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi)
1640: Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1641: Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
1642: Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
1660s?: Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
1664: Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
1673: Biber: Battalia a 10
1674: Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
1676: Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
1680: Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
1682?: Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
1685c: Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
1686: Lully: Armide
1688: Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
1690: Charpentier: Te Deum
1690s?: Pachelbel: Canon in D
1692: Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
1692: Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
1695: Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary

Number of works, per century:
1100s: 6
1200s: 5
1300s: 8
1400s: 12
1500s: 32
1600s: 37


----------



## Nereffid

*Round 11 is not yet open.*

Please see the discussion thread, and offer your opinion on how we should proceed after the top 100.


----------



## Mahlerian

Nereffid said:


> 1655c: Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno





Wiki said:


> Alessandro Striggio (c. 1536/1537 - 29 February 1592)


That's some talent he's got. I would say you're confusing him with his son of the same name, who wrote the libretto to Monteverdi's Orfeo, but he died in 1630...


----------



## Nereffid

Mahlerian said:


> That's some talent he's got. I would say you're confusing him with his son of the same name, who wrote the libretto to Monteverdi's Orfeo, but he died in 1630...


That is what we professionals refer to as a "typo". I'm not sure it merited such a reply.


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 11 is now open!*

We are carrying on as normal for 3 more rounds, after which... Please see the discussion thread for further details.

Please nominate (up to) 15 works of your choice.

*This round will close at 15.00 GMT on Monday 6 June.*


----------



## Nereffid

My 15:

Anon: Agincourt Carol (Deo gracias Anglia)
Anon: Codex Montpellier
Anon: Sumer is icumen in
Anon: Venite a laudare
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
Codax: Cantigas de amigo
Dowland: Lute music (Frogg Galliard, Tarleton's Resurrection)
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Rossi, M: 10 Toccatas
Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium

I think it makes sense to treat Dowland's lute music in the way we've treated other composers, as there's no specific collection to point to but several equally worthy individual pieces.


----------



## SimonNZ

"Codex Faenza"
"Codex Montpellier"
Banchieri - Barca di Venetia per Padova
Caldara - Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Cavalieri - Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
Janequin - Le Chant Des Oyseaulx
Josquin - Miserere mei Deus
Manchicourt - Missa Veni sancte spiritus
Martín Codax - Cantigas de amigo
Rore - Missa Praeter rerum seriem
Schütz - Geistliche Chormusik
Taverner - Western Wynde Mass
Tye - Western Wynde Mass
Vecchi - L'Amfiparnaso
White - Lamentations of Jeremiah


----------



## GreenMamba

Anon: Sumer is icumen in
Bach, Johann Christoph: Meine Freundin, du bist schön
Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
Bull: In Nomine IX 
Dowland: Lute music (Frogg Galliard, Tarleton's Resurrection)
Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima
Lobo, D.: Requiem for 6 voices
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
de Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
Rossi: 10 Toccatas
Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)
Tye: Western Wynde Mass
Vitry: Motets
Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso


----------



## Trout

Anon: El Cant de la Sibilla
Anon: Sumer is icumen in
Bull: In Nomine IX
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
Dowland: Lute music (Frogg Galliard, Tarleton's Resurrection)
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z. 333
Sheppard: Media vita


----------



## D Smith

Nominations Round 11

Bull: In Nomine IX
Banchieri - Barca di Venetia per Padova
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino BuxWV 64
Caldara - Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Cavalieri - Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
de Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
Lobo: Requiem for six voices
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart 
Pierre de Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
Tye: Western Wynde Mass
Antonio de Cabezón: Obras de Música
Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima
Sheppard: Media vit
Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)
Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso


----------



## sloth

Codex Faenza
Anon: El Cant de la Sibilla
Banchieri - Barca di Venetia per Padova
Charpentier - Leçons de Ténèbres
Janequin - Le Chant Des Oyseaulx
Obrecht - Missa Maria Zart 
Rore - Missa Praeter rerum seriem
Schein - Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)
Schütz - Geistliche Chormusik
Sheppard - Media vita
Stradella - S. Giovanni Battista
Taverner - Western Wynde Mass
Tye - Western Wynde Mass
Vecchi - L'Amfiparnaso
White - Lamentations of Jeremiah


----------



## pjang23

Bull: In Nomine IX
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
Codex Montpellier
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum
Lobo: Requiem for 6 voices
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
Rossi: Toccatas
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass


----------



## StDior

Cavalli: La Calisto
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
Bach, Johann Christoph: Meine Freundin, du bist schön
Cavalli: Il Giasone
Cavalli: L'Artemisia
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159
Michael Praetorius: Christ, unser Herr, zum Jordan kam
Buxtehude: Te Deum laudamus
Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
Anon: Cant de la Sibilla
Anon: Codex Faenza
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
Torelli: Concerti musicali, op.6


----------



## MagneticGhost

Anon: Sumer is icumen in
Bull: In Nomine IX
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
Ferrabosco the Elder: Lamentations
Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum
Lobo: Requiem for 6 voices
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Praetorius: Christ, unser Herr, zum Jordan kam
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
Sheppard - Media vita
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
Tye: Western Wynde Mass
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
White: Lamentations


----------



## tdc

Monteverdi: Madrigals Book V
Lully: Benedictus
Dufay: Ballade 'Resvellies vous'
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino BuxWV 64
Buxtehude: Te Deum laudamus 
Schutz: Geistliche Chormusik 
Bull: In Nomine IX
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum 
Dowland: Lute Music
Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
Codex Montpellier
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
Machaut: Je vivroie liement


----------



## GioCar

Anon: Codex Faenza
Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova
Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
Dowland: Lute music (Frogg Galliard, Tarleton's Resurrection)
Frescobaldi: Il secondo libro di toccate (1627)
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria

Just back from a trip and unfortunately today I won't have the time to complete my list...


----------



## tortkis

round 11 nomination

Anon: Venite a laudare
Bull: In Nomine IX (for keyboard)
Cabezón: Obras de Música
Ciconia: Una panthera
Codax: Cantigas de amigo
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
Hildegard: Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum
Hume: Captain Humes Poeticall Musicke
Janequin: Les Chant des Oyseaulx
Mudarra: Fantasia No.10
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
Rossi: 10 Toccatas
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
Titelouze: Hymnes de l'Église pour toucher sur l'orgue, avec les fugues et recherches sur leur plain-chant
Tye: Western Wynde Mass


----------



## Chronochromie

Codex Faenza
Codex Montpellier
Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
Janequin: Les Chant des Oyseaulx
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Lobo: Requiem for 6 voices
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Pierre de Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 11 is now closed.*

60 different works were nominated by 13 people. 43 works were nominated at least twice.

The following 16 works received the most nominations and will now go forward to Voting Round 11:

Anon: Codex Faenza (5 noms)
Anon: Codex Montpellier (5 noms)
Bull: In Nomine IX (for keyboard) (7 noms)
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo (5 noms)
Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo (6 noms)
Dowland: Lute music (Frogg Galliard, Tarleton's Resurrection) (5 noms)
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus (5 noms)
Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum (6 noms)
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus (5 noms)
Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices (5 noms)
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus (7 noms)
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria (7 noms)
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem (8 noms)
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass (5 noms)
Tye: Western Wynde Mass (6 noms)
Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso (5 noms)

The purpose of the voting round is to reduce this list to 10 works that will be enshrined in the final list (positions 101-110).
The 6 works that are omitted will need to be re-nominated in the 12th round (note: the plan is to have a total of 13 rounds of nominating/voting and then a final grand round to finish the list).

*Please vote for (up to) 10 works from the above list, in order of preference from 1st to 10th.*

Under the scoring system used here, the bottom-placed work on each voter's ballot gets 1 point, the second-bottom gets 2 points, and so on up to a maximum of 10. Therefore, people who vote for fewer than 10 works will have less impact on the final outcome.

*Voting Round 11 will close at 09.00 GMT on Saturday 11 June.*


----------



## sloth

1. Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso 
2. Anon: Codex Faenza 
3. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass 
4. Tye: Western Wynde Mass
5. Anon: Codex Montpellier 
6. Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus 
7. Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus 
8. Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem 
9. Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo 
10. Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices


----------



## Nereffid

1. Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
2. Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
3. Dowland: Lute music (Frogg Galliard, Tarleton's Resurrection)
4. Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum
5. Anon: Codex Montpellier
6. Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso
7. Anon: Codex Faenza
8. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
9. Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
10. Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices


----------



## pjang23

1. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
2. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
3. Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices
4. Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
5. Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum
6. Bull: In Nomine IX (for keyboard)
7. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
8. Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
9. Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
10. Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus


----------



## SimonNZ

Tye: Western Wynde Mass 
Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo 
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus 
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
Anon: Codex Faenza 
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso 
Anon: Codex Montpellier 
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass 
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus


----------



## GioCar

1. Dowland: Lute music (Frogg Galliard, Tarleton's Resurrection)
2. Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
3. Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
4. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
5. Anon: Codex Faenza
6. Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso
7. Bull: In Nomine IX (for keyboard)
8. Tye: Western Wynde Mass
9. Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritu
10. Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum


----------



## MagneticGhost

1.Taverner: Western Wynde Mass (Ten Points etc)
2.Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices 
3.Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus 
4.Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
5.Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
6.Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
7.Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum
8.Tye: Western Wynde Mass
9.Bull: In Nomine IX (for keyboard)
10.Josquin: Miserere mei Deus


----------



## Trout

1. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
2. Bull: In Nomine IX
3. Dowland: Lute music (Frogg Galliard, Tarleton's Resurrection)
4. Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum
5. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
6. Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
7. Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
8. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
9. Tye: Western Wynde Mass
10. Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Rore
2. Vecchi
3. Bull
4. Dowland
5. Manchicourt
6. Taverner
7. Dunstable
8. Tye
9. Lobo, D
10.Codex Faenza


----------



## tortkis

round 11 vote

1. Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
2. Tye: Western Wynde Mass
3. Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum
4. Bull: In Nomine IX (for keyboard)
5. Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
6. Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices
7. Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
8. Anon: Codex Faenza
9. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
10. Anon: Codex Montpellier


----------



## StDior

1.	Anon: Codex Faenza
2.	Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
3.	Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
4.	Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum
5.	Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
6.	Dowland: Lute music (Frogg Galliard, Tarleton's Resurrection)
7.	Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
8.	Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices
9.	Anon: Codex Montpellier
10.	Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem


----------



## D Smith

Voting Round 11

1.Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices 
2.Bull: In Nomine IX
3.Tye: Western Wynde Mass
4. Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso
5.Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum
6.Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
7.Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus 
8.Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
9.Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
10.Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria


----------



## tdc

1. Bull: In Nomine IX (for keyboard)
2. Dowland: Lute music (Frogg Galliard, Tarleton's Resurrection)
3. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
4. Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum
5. Anon: Codex Montpellier
6. Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus 
7. Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
8. Anon: Codex Faenza
9. Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus 
10. Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem


----------



## Chronochromie

1. Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
2. Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
3. Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
4. Anon: Codex Faenza
5. Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum
6. Anon: Codex Montpellier
7. Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
8. Bull: In Nomine IX (for keyboard)
9. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria 
10. Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices


----------



## Trout

By the way, not all the pieces in the Codex Faenza are by anonymous composers (some are by Landini, Machaut, Bologna, and others), so would "various" be a better attribution?


----------



## Nereffid

You're right - I'll fix that on the final list.


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List

Here are the results from Voting Round 11 (Positions 101-110):

101. Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum (59 points)
102. Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus (57 points, 11 voters)
103. Bull: In Nomine IX (for keyboard) (57 points, 9 voters)
104. Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem (50 points)
105. Various: Codex Faenza (49 points)
106. Dowland: Lute music (Frogg Galliard, Tarleton's Resurrection) (47 points)
107. Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus (45 points, 9 voters)
108. Tye: Western Wynde Mass (45 points, 8 voters)
109. Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo (45 points, 7 voters)
110. Josquin: Miserere mei Deus (43 points)

The following works failed to make the top 10 and therefore can be nominated again:
Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices (40 points)
Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso (40 points)
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass (39 points)
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria (38 points)
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo (32 points)
Anon: Codex Montpellier (29 points)


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List (so far)

01. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
02. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
03. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine
04. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
05. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
06. Tallis: Spem in Alium
07. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
08. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
09. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
10. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
11. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
12. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
13. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi)
14. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1605)
15. Allegri: Miserere
16. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
17. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
18. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
19. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
20. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
21. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
22. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
23. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
24. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
25. Charpentier: Te Deum
26. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
27. Gabrieli, G: Sacrae Symphoniae
28. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
29. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
30. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
31. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
32. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
33. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
34. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
35. Palestrina: Stabat mater
36. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
37. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
38. Anon: Carmina Burana
39. Pachelbel: Canon in D
40. Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
41. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
42. Various: Codex Chantilly
43. Praetorius: Terpsichore
44. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
45. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
46. Obrecht: Missa Caput
47. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
48. Biber: Battalia a 10
49. Gombert: Je prens congie a 8
50. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum 
51. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
52. Anon: Tournai Mass
53. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
54. Browne: Stabat mater
55. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
56. Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
57. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
58. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
59. Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
60. Lully: Armide
61. Susato: Danserye
62. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
63. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
64. Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova
65. Gabrieli, G: Symphoniae Sacrae II
66. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
67. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
68. Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno
69. la Rue: Requiem
70. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
71. Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
72. Anon: Codex las Huelgas
73. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
74. Léonin: Viderunt omnes
75. Richafort: Requiem
76. Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
77. Peri: Euridice
78. Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
79. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
80. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
81. Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13
82. Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
83. Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
84. Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
85. Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
86. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
87. Gibbons: Cries of London
88. Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
89. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
90. Gombert: Media vita a 6
91. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
92. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
93. Anon: Codex Calixtinus
94. Ockeghem: Deo gratias
95. Mouton: Nesciens Mater
96. Gallus: Opus Musicum
97. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
98. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
99. Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
100. Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
101. Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum
102. Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
103. Bull: In Nomine IX (for keyboard)
104. Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
105. Various: Codex Faenza
106. Dowland: Lute music (Frogg Galliard, Tarleton's Resurrection)
107. Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
108. Tye: Western Wynde Mass
109. Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
110. Josquin: Miserere mei Deus


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 12 is now open.*

Please nominate (up to) 15 works of your choice.

Reminder: rounds 12 and 13 will be the final regular nomination/voting rounds, and will be followed by a large wrap-up to finish off the list.

*This round will close at 09.00 GMT on Thursday 16 June.*


----------



## SimonNZ

"Cant de la Sibilla"
"Codex Montpellier"
Banchieri - Barca di Venetia per Padova
Caldara - Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Charpentier - Leçons de Ténèbres
Janequin - Le Chant Des Oyseaulx
Martín Codax - Cantigas de amigo
Obrecht - Missa Maria Zart 
Schein - Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)
Schütz - Geistliche Chormusik
Shepherd - Media Vita
Stradella - San Giovanni Battista
Taverner - Western Wynde Mass
Vecchi - L'Amfiparnaso
White - Lamentations of Jeremiah

...wanted Titelouze's Hymnes de l'Église in there - but don't see what I can take out


----------



## sloth

"Cant de la Sibilla"
"Codex Montpellier"
Banchieri - Barca di Venetia per Padova
Carissimi "Jephte"
Charpentier - Leçons de Ténèbres
Janequin - Le Chant Des Oyseaulx
Obrecht - Missa Maria Zart 
Scheidt - Ludi Musici
Schein - Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)
Schütz - Geistliche Chormusik
Shepherd - Media Vita
Stradella - San Giovanni Battista
Taverner - Western Wynde Mass
Vecchi - L'Amfiparnaso
White - Lamentations of Jeremiah

What about Carissimi, the great oratorio master? Should we leave him out?


----------



## Nereffid

Anon: Agincourt Carol (Deo gracias Anglia)
Anon: Codex Montpellier
Anon: Sumer is icumen in
Anon: Venite a laudare
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
Cabezón: Obras de Música
Codax: Cantigas de amigo
Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx
Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Rossi, M: 10 Toccatas
Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)
Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium


----------



## Nereffid

sloth said:


> What about Carissimi, the great oratorio master? Should we leave him out?


I think what we should do between round 13 (the final regular round) and round 14 (the last wrap-up) is that everyone can suggest works or composers that haven't yet been nominated. So by all means nominate new things now, but bear in mind that there'll also be a chance to do so later. I intend to make round 14 as open as possible.


----------



## StDior

Cavalli: La Calisto
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
Bach, Johann Christoph: Meine Freundin, du bist schön
Cavalli: Il Giasone
Cavalli: L'Artemisia
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159
Michael Praetorius: Christ, unser Herr, zum Jordan kam
Buxtehude: Te Deum laudamus
Anon: Cant de la Sibilla
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
Torelli: Concerti musicali, op.6
Dufay: Resvellies vous
Machaut: Douce dame jolie
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo


----------



## GioCar

Anon: Marian antiphons (Gregorian chants)
Bacheler: Lute Music
Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova
Byrd: Cantiones sacrae II (Infelix ego)
Cicogna: Una panthera
Codax: Cantigas de amigo
Frescobaldi: Il secondo libro di toccate
Lobo: Requiem
Merulo: Toccate d’intavolatura d’organo
Milano (Francesco da): Lute music
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Praetorius: Christ, unser Herr, zum Jordan kam (from Polyhymnia caduceatrix)
Rossi M: 10 Toccatas
Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso


----------



## pjang23

Anon: Cant de la Sibilla
Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Cavalli: La Calisto
Ciconia: Una Panthera
Codex Montpellier
Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
Lobo: Requiem for 6 voices
Lully: Benedictus
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Rossi: Toccatas
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass


----------



## tortkis

round 12 nomination

Anon: Codex Montpellier
Anon: Venite a laudare
Cabezón: Obras de Música
Ciconia: Una panthera
Codax: Cantigas de amigo
Vincenzo Galilei: Libro d'intavolature di liuto
Hume: Captain Humes Poeticall Musicke
Janequin: Les Chant des Oyseaulx
Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices
Mudarra: Fantasia No.10
Rossi: 10 Toccatas
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
Titelouze: Hymnes de l'Église pour toucher sur l'orgue, avec les fugues et recherches sur leur plain-chant
Pachelbel: Chaconne in D minor
Giovanni Antonio Pandolfi Mealli (c.1630-c.1669/1670): Opus 3
Oswald von Wolkenstein (1376/1377-1445): Der himel furst heut bewar


----------



## D Smith

Nomination Round 12

Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices 
Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso 
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass 
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria 
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo 
Anon: Codex Montpellier
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
Anon: Sumer is icumen in
Cavalli: La Calisto
Frescobaldi: Il secondo libro di toccate
Cicogna: Una panthera
Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova
Rossi: Toccatas
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159


----------



## Chronochromie

Codex Montpellier
Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Cicogna: Una panthera
Codax: Cantigas de amigo
Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx
Lassus: Cantiones sacrae
Lobo: Requiem for 6 voices
Lully: Benedictus
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik


----------



## Nereffid

tortkis said:


> round 12 nomination
> 
> Anon: Codex Montpellier
> Anon: Venite a laudare
> Cabezón: Obras de Música
> Ciconia: Una panthera
> Codax: Cantigas de amigo
> Vincenzo Galilei: Libro d'intavolature di liuto
> Hume: Captain Humes Poeticall Musicke
> Janequin: Les Chant des Oyseaulx
> Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices
> Mudarra: Fantasia No.10
> Rossi: 10 Toccatas
> Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
> Titelouze: Hymnes de l'Église pour toucher sur l'orgue, avec les fugues et recherches sur leur plain-chant
> Pachelbel: Chaconne in D minor
> Giovanni Antonio Pandolfi Mealli (c.1630-c.1669/1670): Opus 3
> Oswald von Wolkenstein (1376/1377-1445): Der himel furst heut bewar


This is 16 nominations!
(Unless you say otherwise, I'll just ignore one of the three new suggestions; it won't make a difference to the voting round)


----------



## tdc

Monteverdi: Madrigals Book V
Lully: Benedictus
Dufay: Ballade 'Resvellies vous'
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino BuxWV 64
Buxtehude: Te Deum laudamus 
Schutz: Geistliche Chormusik 
Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
Codex Montpellier
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
Machaut: Je vivroie liement 
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie
Cavalli: La Calisto
Rossi, M: 10 Toccatas


----------



## Nereffid

*Reminder: Nomination round 12 closes at 09.00 GMT tomorrow.*


----------



## GreenMamba

Anon: Sumer is icumen in
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte 
Bach, Johann Christoph: Meine Freundin, du bist schön
Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
Busnoys: In hydralis
Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima
Lobo, Duarte: Requiem for 6 voices
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria 
Rossi: Toccatas
Scheidt: Cantiones sacrae 
Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israel's Brünnlein)
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso 
Verdelot: Donna Leggiadr' Et Bella


----------



## tortkis

Nereffid said:


> This is 16 nominations!
> (Unless you say otherwise, I'll just ignore one of the three new suggestions; it won't make a difference to the voting round)


Sorry! Please remove the last one (Wolkenstein).


----------



## Trout

Anon: El Cant de la Sibilla
Anon: Sumer is icumen in
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Cabezón: Obras de Música
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Carissimi: Jephte
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Lassus: Cantiones sacrae
Machaut: Douce dame jolie
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z. 333
Sheppard: Media vita
Tallis: If Ye Love Me


----------



## MagneticGhost

Anon: Codex Montpellier
Anon: Sumer is icumen in
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
Fayrfax: Missa O Quam Glorifica
Ferrabosco the Elder: Lamentations
Lobo: Requiem for 6 voices
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Praetorius: Christ, unser Herr, zum Jordan kam
Rossi, M: 10 Toccatas
Sheppard - Media vita
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
Titelouze: Hymnes de l'Église pour toucher sur l'orgue, avec les fugues et recherches sur leur plain-chant
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
White: Lamentations


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 12 is now closed.*

66 different works were nominated by 13 people. 41 works were nominated at least twice.

The following 17 works received the most nominations and will now go forward to Voting Round 12:

Anon: Cant de la Sibilla (5 noms)
Anon: Codex Montpellier (9 noms)
Anon: Sumer is icumen in (5 noms)
Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova (5 noms)
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo (7 noms)
Ciconia: Una panthera (5 noms)
Codax: Cantigas de amigo (5 noms)
Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx (5 noms)
Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices (8 noms)
Machaut: Douce dame jolie (5 noms)
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5 (5 noms)
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart (5 noms)
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria (8 noms)
Rossi, M: 10 Toccatas (8 noms)
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (7 noms)
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass (7 noms)
Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso (6 noms)

The purpose of the voting round is to reduce this list to 10 works that will be enshrined in the final list (positions 111-120).
The 7 works that are omitted will need to be re-nominated in the 13th round, which will be the last regular round before a final grand round that will finish the list.

*Please vote for (up to) 10 works from the above list, in order of preference from 1st to 10th.*

Under the scoring system used here, the bottom-placed work on each voter's ballot gets 1 point, the second-bottom gets 2 points, and so on up to a maximum of 10. Therefore, people who vote for fewer than 10 works will have less impact on the final outcome.

*Voting Round 12 will close at 09.00 GMT on Wednesday 22 June.*


----------



## SimonNZ

Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx 
Codax: Cantigas de amigo
Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso 
Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova 
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo 
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik 
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass 
Anon: Cant de la Sibilla 
Anon: Codex Montpellier 
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart


----------



## pjang23

1. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
2. Machaut: Douce dame jolie
3. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
4. Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices
5. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
6. Rossi, M: 10 Toccatas
7. Anon: Codex Montpellier
8. Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
9. Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova
10. Anon: Cant de la Sibilla


----------



## Nereffid

1. Anon: Sumer is icumen in
2. Ciconia: Una panthera
3. Anon: Codex Montpellier
4. Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx
5. Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices
6. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
7. Rossi, M: 10 Toccatas
8. Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso
9. Codax: Cantigas de amigo
10. Machaut: Douce dame jolie


----------



## Trout

1. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
2. Anon: Cant de la Sibilla
3. Anon: Sumer is icumen in
4. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
5. Machaut: Douce dame jolie
6. Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices
7. Codax: Cantigas de amigo
8. Ciconia: Una panthera
9. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
10. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass


----------



## sloth

1. Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova 
2. Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso 
3. Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart 
4. Anon: Cant de la Sibilla 
5. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass 
6. Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx 
7. Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices 
8. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5 
9. Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
10. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria


----------



## GioCar

1. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
2. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
3. Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova
4. Ciconia: Una panthera
5. Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices
6. Rossi, M: 10 Toccatas
7. Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso
8. Codax: Cantigas de amigo
9. Anon: Codex Montpellier
10. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass


----------



## StDior

1.	Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
2.	Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
3.	Anon: Cant de la Sibilla
4.	Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
5.	Machaut: Douce dame jolie
6.	Rossi, M: 10 Toccatas
7.	Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
8.	Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices
9.	Anon: Codex Montpellier
10.	Ciconia: Una panthera


----------



## MagneticGhost

1. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass (10 Points)
Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices
Anon: Sumer is icumen in 
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
Anon: Codex Montpellier 
Rossi, M: 10 Toccatas
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart 
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova
Codax: Cantigas de amigo


----------



## tortkis

round 12 vote

1. Anon: Cant de la Sibilla
2. Codax: Cantigas de amigo
3. Rossi, M: 10 Toccatas
4. Ciconia: Una panthera
5. Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices
6. Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx
7. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
8. Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
9. Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
10. Anon: Codex Montpellier


----------



## D Smith

Voting Round 12

1. Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices 
2. Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso 
3. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass 
4. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria 
5. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo 
6. Anon: Codex Montpellier
7. Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
8. Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
9. Anon: Sumer is icumen in
10. Ciconia: Una panthera


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso 
2. Rossi: 10 Toccatas 
3. Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart 
4. Anon: Sumer is icumen in 
5. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass 
6. Ciconia: Una panthera 
7. Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices
8. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
9. Anon: Codex Montpellier 
10. Codax: Cantigas de amigo


----------



## tdc

1. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
2. Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
3. Machaut: Douce dame jolie
4. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
5. Anon: Codex Montpellier
6. Rossi, M: 10 Toccatas
7. Anon: Cant de la Sibilla
8. Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso 
9. Codax: Cantigas de amigo 
10. Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List

Here are the results from Voting Round 12 (Positions 111-120):

111. Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices (61 points)
112. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria (49 points)
113. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo (47 points)
114. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass (46 points, 9 voters)
115. Rossi, M: 10 Toccatas (46 points, 8 voters)
116. Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso (46 points, 7 voters)
117. Anon: Cant de la Sibilla (42 points)
118. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5 (39 points)
119. Anon: Codex Montpellier (38 points)
120. Anon: Sumer is icumen in (35 points)

The following works failed to make the top 10 and therefore can be nominated again:
Ciconia: Una panthera (33 points)
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (33 points)
Codax: Cantigas de amigo (31 points)
Machaut: Douce dame jolie (30 points)
Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova (29 points)
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart (28 points)
Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx (27 points)


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List (so far)

01. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
02. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
03. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine
04. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
05. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
06. Tallis: Spem in Alium
07. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
08. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
09. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
10. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
11. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
12. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
13. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi)
14. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1605)
15. Allegri: Miserere
16. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
17. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
18. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
19. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
20. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
21. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
22. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
23. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
24. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
25. Charpentier: Te Deum
26. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
27. Gabrieli, G: Sacrae Symphoniae
28. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
29. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
30. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
31. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
32. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
33. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
34. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
35. Palestrina: Stabat mater
36. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
37. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
38. Anon: Carmina Burana
39. Pachelbel: Canon in D
40. Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
41. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
42. Various: Codex Chantilly
43. Praetorius: Terpsichore
44. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
45. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
46. Obrecht: Missa Caput
47. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
48. Biber: Battalia a 10
49. Gombert: Je prens congie a 8
50. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum 
51. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
52. Anon: Tournai Mass
53. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
54. Browne: Stabat mater
55. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
56. Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
57. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
58. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
59. Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
60. Lully: Armide
61. Susato: Danserye
62. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
63. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
64. Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova
65. Gabrieli, G: Symphoniae Sacrae II
66. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
67. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
68. Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno
69. la Rue: Requiem
70. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
71. Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
72. Anon: Codex las Huelgas
73. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
74. Léonin: Viderunt omnes
75. Richafort: Requiem
76. Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
77. Peri: Euridice
78. Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
79. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
80. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
81. Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13
82. Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
83. Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
84. Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
85. Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
86. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
87. Gibbons: Cries of London
88. Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
89. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
90. Gombert: Media vita a 6
91. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
92. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
93. Anon: Codex Calixtinus
94. Ockeghem: Deo gratias
95. Mouton: Nesciens Mater
96. Gallus: Opus Musicum
97. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
98. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
99. Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
100. Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
101. Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum
102. Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
103. Bull: In Nomine IX (for keyboard)
104. Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
105. Various: Codex Faenza
106. Dowland: Lute music (Frogg Galliard, Tarleton's Resurrection)
107. Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
108. Tye: Western Wynde Mass
109. Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
110. Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
111. Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices
112. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
113. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
114. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
115. Rossi, M: 10 Toccatas
116. Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso
117. Anon: Cant de la Sibilla
118. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
119. Anon: Codex Montpellier
120. Anon: Sumer is icumen in


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 13 is now open.*

This is the final nomination round!

As usual, please nominate (up to) 15 works.

When voting round 13 is finished, I'll publish a new list of everything that's been nominated but not enshrined, and we can discuss whether anything else might be included, before having a final large-scale nomination and/or voting round (exact procedure still to be decided) to enshrine the most-deserving "also-rans".

*This nomination round will close at 09.00 GMT on Tuesday 28th June.*


----------



## SimonNZ

Banchieri - Barca di Venetia per Padova
Carissimi -Jephte
Cavalli - La Calisto
Charpentier - Leçons de Ténèbres
Codax - Cantigas de amigo
Frescobaldi - Il secondo libro di toccate
Janequin - Le Chant Des Oyseaulx
Lassus - Cantiones sacrae
Obrecht - Missa Maria Zart 
Schein - Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)
Schütz - Geistliche Chormusik
Shepherd - Media Vita
Stradella - San Giovanni Battista
Titelouze - Hymnes de l'Église
White - Lamentations of Jeremiah


----------



## hustlefan

Carissimi: Jephte
Charpentier - Leçons de Ténèbres
Charpentier: Médée
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël
Dufay: Missa Ave Regina coelorum
Janequin - Le Chant Des Oyseaulx
Josquin: Ave Maria, gratia plena
Machaut: Ma fin est mon commencement
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 6
Ockeghem: Missa fors seulement
Purcell: Come, ye sons of Art (Birthday Song for Queen Mary)
Purcell: The Fairy Queen
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
Schütz: Psalms of David
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista


----------



## sloth

Anon: Cant de la Sibilla
Banchieri - Barca di Venetia per Padova
Carissimi -Jephte
Charpentier - Leçons de Ténèbres
Codax - Cantigas de amigo
Janequin - Le Chant Des Oyseaulx
Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594)
Obrecht - Missa Maria Zart 
Ockeghem - Missa fors seulement
Scheidt - Ludi Musici
Schein - Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)
Schütz - Geistliche Chormusik
Sheppard - Media Vita
Stradella - San Giovanni Battista
White - Lamentations of Jeremiah


----------



## D Smith

Nomination round 13

Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
Schütz: Psalmen Davids
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Gombert: Magnificats (8)
Ciconia: Una panthera 
Machaut: Douce dame jolie
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
Ockeghem: Missa fors seulement
Scheidt: Ludi Musici
White: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Janequin: Le Chant Des Oyseaulx
Lassus: Cantiones sacrae


----------



## Trout

Anon: Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Cabezón: Obras de Música
Carissimi: Jephte
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
Lassus: Cantiones sacrae
Machaut: Douce dame jolie
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Ockeghem: Missa fors seulement
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
Palestrina: Missa Brevis
Purcell: Come, ye sons of Art (Birthday Song for Queen Mary)
Sheppard: Media vita
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista

Can't believe I forgot the Pachelbel! I would have began to nominate it many many rounds earlier.


----------



## StDior

Cavalli: La Calisto
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
Bach, Johann Christoph: Meine Freundin, du bist schön
Cavalli: Il Giasone
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159
Michael Praetorius: Christ, unser Herr, zum Jordan kam
Buxtehude: Te Deum laudamus
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
Dufay: Resvellies vous
Machaut: Douce dame jolie
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Anon: Ludus Danielis
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
Schein: Banchetto Musicale
Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)


----------



## GioCar

Anon: Marian antiphons (Gregorian chants)
Bacheler: Lute Music
Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova
Byrd: Cantiones sacrae II (Infelix ego)
Ciconia: Una panthera
Codax: Cantigas de amigo
Frescobaldi: Il secondo libro di toccate
Galilei, V: Libro d'intavolatura di liuto
Janequin: Le chant des oyseaulx
Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594)
Machaut: Douce dame jolie
Merulo: Toccate d’intavolatura d’organo
Milano (Francesco da): Lute music
Praetorius: Christ, unser Herr, zum Jordan kam (from Polyhymnia caduceatrix)
Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)


----------



## Nereffid

*sloth:* Cant de la Sibilla was enshrined, so you have 1 more nomination available.

*D Smith:* Not sure if it was deliberate, but you've only nominated 14 works.

*hustlefan:* Welcome! It's never too late to join in.


----------



## sloth

Nereffid said:


> *sloth:* Cant de la Sibilla was enshrined, so you have 1 more nomination available.


sorry about that! so here's my fifteenth nomination:

Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis


----------



## tortkis

round 13 nomination

Anon: Venite a laudare
Cabezón: Obras de Música
Ciconia: Una panthera
Codax: Cantigas de amigo
Vincenzo Galilei: Libro d'intavolature di liuto
Hume: Captain Humes Poeticall Musicke
Janequin: Les Chant des Oyseaulx
Mudarra: Fantasia No.10
Titelouze: Hymnes de l'Église pour toucher sur l'orgue, avec les fugues et recherches sur leur plain-chant
Giovanni Antonio Pandolfi Mealli: Opus 3
Oswald von Wolkenstein: Der himel furst heut bewar
Guillaume Costeley: Mignonne, allon voir si la roze
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
Lawes: Sonatas for violin, bass viol and organ
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart


----------



## Nereffid

Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
Cabezón: Obras de Música
Carissimi: Jephte
Cavalli: La Calisto
Ciconia: Una panthera
Codax: Cantigas de amigo
Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx
Machaut: Douce dame jolie
Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
Sheppard: Media vita
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
White: Lamentations of Jeremiah


----------



## GreenMamba

Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte 
Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
Busnoys: In hydraulis
Carissimi: Jephte
Ciconia: Una panthera
Codax: Cantigas de amigo
Demantius: St. John Passion
Gombert: Magnificats
Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israel's Brünnlein)
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
Verdelot: Donna Leggiadr' Et Bella
Vitry: Motets


----------



## tdc

Lully: Benedictus
Dufay: Ballade 'Resvellies vous'
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino BuxWV 64
Buxtehude: Te Deum laudamus 
Schutz: Geistliche Chormusik 
Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
Machaut: Je vivroie liement 
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie
Cavalli: La Calisto
Codax: Cantigas de amigo 
Mudarra: Fantasia No.10
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte
Purcell: The Fairy Queen


----------



## pjang23

Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte
Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova
Binchois: Chansons
Cavalli: La Calisto
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
Ciconia: Una Panthera
Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
Janequin: Les Chant des Oyseaulx
Lully: Benedictus
Machaut: Douce Dame Jolie
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Palestrina: Missa Hodie Natus Christus Est
Schein: Israels Brünnlein
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 13 is now closed.*

69 different works were nominated by 12 people. 37 works were nominated at least twice.

The following 14 works received the most nominations and will now go forward to Voting Round 13:

Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento) (5 noms)
Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova (5 noms)
Carissimi: Jephte (6 noms)
Cavalli: La Calisto (5 noms)
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres (7 noms)
Ciconia: Una panthera (6 noms)
Codax: Cantigas de amigo (7 noms)
Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx (8 noms)
Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594) (5 noms)
Machaut: Douce dame jolie (7 noms)
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart (5 noms)
Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein) (7 noms)
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (9 noms)
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista (7 noms)

Because this is the final regular voting round, all 14 works will be enshrined in the final list (positions 121-134). The voting procedure won't change, the purpose being solely to determine the works' final order.

*Please vote for (up to) 10 works from the above list, in order of preference from 1st to 10th.*

Under the scoring system used here, the bottom-placed work on each voter's ballot gets 1 point, the second-bottom gets 2 points, and so on up to a maximum of 10. Therefore, people who vote for fewer than 10 works will have less impact on the final outcome.

I'm on a somewhat tight schedule because I'm on two weeks' holidays beginning July 6th, so 
*Voting Round 13 will close at 09.00 GMT on Saturday 2nd July.*
Unless there are strenuous objections, this will be followed by
(a) a few days in which we can suggest any composers or works that have so far been missed, and then
(b) a final large-scale nomination round taking several weeks to consider _all_ (and _only_) works that have been nominated over the course of the game; perhaps we each nominate 30 works, and the top 30 or so (assuming a good consensus) go to a final voting round, bringing the finished list to 160-170 works.


----------



## SimonNZ

Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx 
Codax: Cantigas de amigo 
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista 
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres 
Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova 
Carissimi: Jephte 
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik 
Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein) 
Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594) 
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart


----------



## sloth

1. Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova 
2. Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart 
3. Carissimi: Jephte 
4. Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein) 
5. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista 
6. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres 
7. Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
8. Codax: Cantigas de amigo 
9. Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx 
10 Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594)


----------



## hustlefan

Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
Carissimi: Jephte
Machaut: Douce dame jolie
Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx
Cavalli: La Calisto
Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594)
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)


----------



## pjang23

1. Machaut: Douce dame jolie
2. Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
3. Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova
4. Cavalli: La Calisto
5. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
6. Ciconia: Una panthera
7. Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)
8. Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
9. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
10. Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart


----------



## Chronochromie

1. Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 
2. Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx
3. Ciconia: Una panthera
4. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
5. Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
6. Machaut: Douce dame jolie
7. Codax: Cantigas de amigo
8. Carissimi: Jephte
9. Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
10. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista


----------



## StDior

1.	Cavalli: La Calisto
2.	Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
3.	Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
4.	Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
5.	Machaut: Douce dame jolie
6.	Ciconia: Una panther
7.	Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
8.	Carissimi: Jephte
9.	Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)
10.	Codax: Cantigas de amigo


----------



## Nereffid

1. Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
2. Ciconia: Una panthera
3. Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx
4. Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)
5. Cavalli: La Calisto
6. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
7. Codax: Cantigas de amigo
8. Carissimi: Jephte
9. Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594)
10. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres


----------



## GioCar

1. Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova
2. Ciconia: Una panthera
3. Codax: Cantigas de amigo
4. Machaut: Douce dame jolie
5. Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594)
6. Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx
7. Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)
8. Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
9. Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
10. Cavalli: La Calisto


----------



## Trout

1. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
2. Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594)
3. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
4. Carissimi: Jephte
5. Machaut: Douce dame jolie
6. Cavalli: La Calisto
7. Codax: Cantigas de amigo
8. Ciconia: Una panthera
9. Bach, J.C.: Ach, daß ich Wassers genug hätte
10. Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart 
2. Ciconia: Una panthera 
3. Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte
4. Schein: Fontana d'Israel 
5. Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
6. Codax: Cantigas de amigo
7. Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6
8. Carissimi: Jephte 
9. Machaut: Douce dame jolie 
10. Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx


----------



## tortkis

round 13 vote

1. Codax: Cantigas de amigo
2. Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
3. Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)
4. Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594)
5. Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
6. Ciconia: Una panthera
7. Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx
8. Machaut: Douce dame jolie
9. Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
10. Carissimi: Jephte


----------



## tdc

1. Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
2. Cavalli: La Calisto
3. Codax: Cantigas de amigo
4. Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
5. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
6. Machaut: Douce dame jolie
7. Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)
8. Ciconia: Una panthera
9. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
10. Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx


----------



## D Smith

Voting round 13

1. Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart 
2. Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik 
3. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista 
4. Machaut: Douce dame jolie 
5. Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento) 
6. Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova 
7. Carissimi: Jephte 
8. Cavalli: La Calisto 
9. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres 
10. Codax: Cantigas de amigo


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List

Here are the results from Voting Round 13 (Positions 121-134):

121. Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik (76 points)
122. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres (58 points)
123. Codax: Cantigas de amigo (57 points, 11 voters)
124. Machaut: Douce dame jolie (57 points, 10 voters)
125. Ciconia: Una panthera (56 points)
126. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista (55 points)
127. Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein) (47 points, 10 voters)
128. Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento) (47 points, 8 voters)
129. Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx (46 points)
130. Cavalli: La Calisto (45 points)
131. Carissimi: Jephte (44 points, 10 voters)
132. Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594) (44 points, 9 voters)
133. Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart (44 points, 9 voters)
134. Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova (39 points)

FYI: the Lassus and Obrecht were tied on both points and number of voters, but in head-to-head comparisons 7 voters placed Lassus above Obrecht, while only 4 placed Obrecht above Lassus.


----------



## Nereffid

The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List (so far)

01. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
02. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
03. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine
04. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
05. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
06. Tallis: Spem in Alium
07. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
08. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
09. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
10. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
11. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
12. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
13. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi)
14. Victoria: Officium defunctorum (Requiem of 1605)
15. Allegri: Miserere
16. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
17. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
18. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
19. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
20. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
21. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
22. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
23. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
24. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
25. Charpentier: Te Deum
26. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
27. Gabrieli, G: Sacrae Symphoniae
28. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
29. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
30. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
31. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
32. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
33. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
34. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
35. Palestrina: Stabat mater
36. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
37. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
38. Anon: Carmina Burana
39. Pachelbel: Canon in D
40. Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
41. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
42. Various: Codex Chantilly
43. Praetorius: Terpsichore
44. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
45. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
46. Obrecht: Missa Caput
47. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
48. Biber: Battalia a 10
49. Gombert: Je prens congie a 8
50. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum 
51. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
52. Anon: Tournai Mass
53. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
54. Browne: Stabat mater
55. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
56. Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
57. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
58. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
59. Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
60. Lully: Armide
61. Susato: Danserye
62. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
63. Machaut: Le Remède de Fortune
64. Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova
65. Gabrieli, G: Symphoniae Sacrae II
66. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
67. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
68. Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno
69. la Rue: Requiem
70. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
71. Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
72. Anon: Codex las Huelgas
73. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
74. Léonin: Viderunt omnes
75. Richafort: Requiem
76. Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
77. Peri: Euridice
78. Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
79. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
80. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
81. Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13
82. Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
83. Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
84. Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
85. Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
86. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
87. Gibbons: Cries of London
88. Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
89. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
90. Gombert: Media vita a 6
91. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
92. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
93. Anon: Codex Calixtinus
94. Ockeghem: Deo gratias
95. Mouton: Nesciens Mater
96. Gallus: Opus Musicum
97. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
98. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
99. Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
100. Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
101. Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum
102. Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
103. Bull: In Nomine IX (for keyboard)
104. Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
105. Various: Codex Faenza
106. Dowland: Lute music (Frogg Galliard, Tarleton's Resurrection)
107. Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
108. Tye: Western Wynde Mass
109. Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
110. Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
111. Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices
112. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
113. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
114. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
115. Rossi, M: 10 Toccatas
116. Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso
117. Anon: Cant de la Sibilla
118. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
119. Anon: Codex Montpellier
120. Anon: Sumer is icumen in
121. Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
122. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
123. Codax: Cantigas de amigo
124. Machaut: Douce dame jolie
125. Ciconia: Una panthera
126. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
127. Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)
128. Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
129. Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx
130. Cavalli: La Calisto
131. Carissimi: Jephte
132. Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594)
133. Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
134. Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova


----------



## sloth

At least the boat to Padua has made it . I really enjoyed this thread and I discovered lots of "new" old music. thanks Nereffid!


----------



## Nereffid

*Plan for Nomination Round 14:*
My idea is that we each nominate _up to 30 works_, and the top 20-30 (depending on how much consensus there is) will be voted on for the final places on the list.
About 200 works have been nominated but not enshrined, so I don't think it would be that hard to find 30 preferences (I just did a quick scan and found 60!).
There will be at least 2 weeks to make your selection.

Before we officially start, though, let's have a few days to think about whether there's anything that's been overlooked so far.

Post suggestions on the discussion thread, where I've just added chronological and alphabetical lists of enshrined works, and a list of the nominated-but-not-enshrined works.

Nomination Round 14 will officially open some time on Tuesday.


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 14 - the final round - is now open.*

Because this is the final round, you may nominate up to 30 works.
Approximately 20-30 works will go forward to the final voting round - it depends on how much consensus there is.

Please see the Discussion thread for a full list of what's been enshrined and what's been nominated but not enshrined, and also some further suggestions made in the last few days.

*This round will close at 09.00 (GMT) on Friday 22nd July.*


----------



## hustlefan

Anon: Ludus Danielis
Anon: Gregorian chant
Anon: Roman de Fauvel
Binchois: Chansons
Busnois: Chansons
Buxtehude: Organ works
Byrd: Cantiones sacrae
Cabezón: Obras de Música
Cavalli: Il Giasone
Charpentier: Médée
Demantius: St John Passion
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum
Frescobaldi: Toccatas and Partitas
Gabrieli G: Canzoni e Sonate
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 4
Holborne: Pavans, Galliards and Almains
Janequin: La bataille
Josquin: Motets
Léonin: Magnus liber organi
Machaut: Ma fin est mon commencement
Marenzio: Madrigali a quattro voci
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 6
Ockeghem: Missa L'homme armé
Palestrina: Miss Brevis
Pérotin: Alleluia nativitas
Purcell: The Fairy Queen
Schein: Banchetto Musicale
Schütz: Psalmen Davids
Victoria: Missa O quam gloriosum
Vitry: Motets & chansons


----------



## sloth

Anon: Roman de Fauvel
Busnois: Missa L'homme armé
Byrd: Pavanes and Galliards
Cabezón: Obras de Música
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël
Dunstable: Missa Rex seculorum
Fayrfax: Missa O quam glorifica
Gabrieli G: Canzoni e Sonate
Gesualdo: Miserere
Gombert: Missa Media vita
Holborne: Pavans, Galliards and Almains
Hume: Captain Humes Poeticall Musicke
Janequin: Les cris de Paris
Kapsberger: Toccata arpeggiata
la Rue: Missa L'Homme armé
Lassus: Requiem a 5
Léonin: Magnus liber organi
Marenzio: Madrigali a quattro voci
Marini: Le lagrime d'Erminia
Obrecht: Missa Malheur me bat
Ockeghem: Missa Fors seulement
Pachelbel: Hexachordium Apollinis
Padovano: Missa a 24 voix
Pérotin: Beata viscera
Scheidt: Ludi Musici
Schein: Banchetto Musicale
Schütz: Psalmen Davids
Shepherd: Media vita
Tye: Missa Euge bone
Vitry: Motets & chansons


----------



## pjang23

We agreed to split Leonin's Magnus Liber Organi. Shall we decide on another piece?

Just some preliminary votes while I catch up on listening:

Binchois: Chansons
Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
Lully: Benedictus
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Palestrina: Missa Hodie Natus Christus Est


----------



## science

Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni


----------



## GreenMamba

25 works. I may add a few more after seeing what others recommend.

Arcadelt: Il bianco e dolce cigno
Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
Bologna, Jacopo: madgrials 
Busnoys: In hydraulis
Byrd: Songs of Sundrie Natures
Cabezón: Obras de Música
Delalande: Miserere mei
Demantius: St. John Passion
Farmer: Fair Phyllis
Gombert: Magnificats

Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima
Isaac: Innsbruck, ich muss dich lassen
Josquin: Nymphes des bois
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
Lawes: Royal Consorts
Le Jeune: La Printans
Lobo, A.: Versa est in luctum
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
Padovano: Missa a 24 voix
Scheidemann: organ works

Scheidt: Ludi Musici 
Sermisy: Chansons (Tant que vivray...)
Shepherd: Media Vita
Verdelot: Donna Leggiadr' Et Bella
Vitry: motets & chansons


----------



## tdc

Lully: Benedictus
Lully: Atys
Lully: Thesee
Lully: Psyche
Lully: Te Deum
Dufay: Ballade 'Resvellies vous'
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino BuxWV 64
Buxtehude: Te Deum laudamus 
Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
Machaut: Je vivroie liement 
Mudarra: Fantasia No.10
Purcell: The Fairy Queen 
Purcell: Come, ye sons of Art (Birthday Song for Queen Mary)
L Couperin: Harpsichord Music
L Couperin: Organ Music
Schütz: Psalmen Davids
Monteverdi: Madrigals Book VII
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
Bull: Chromatic Fantasia on Ut, Re, Mi, Fa, Sol, La
Bull: Pavane Gaillard Germain's alman
Bull: Fantasia in D
Cavalli: Il Giasone


----------



## Trout

I have a list of 23 for now.

Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
Anon: Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)
Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Cabezón: Obras de Música
Farina: Capriccio Stravagante
Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Josquin: Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
Josquin: Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni
Ockeghem: Missa fors seulement
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
Palestrina: Missa Brevis
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z. 333
Schmelzer: Sonatae unarum fidium
Sheppard: Media vita
Tallis: If Ye Love Me
Titelouze: Hymnes de l'Église pour toucher sur l'orgue, avec les fugues et recherches sur leur plain-chant
Weichlein: Encaenia Musices


----------



## StDior

Machaut: Motets (the Musica Nova version: 



 )
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 7
Bach, Johann Christoph: Meine Freundin, du bist schön
Ortiz: Trattado de glosas
Schein: Banchetto Musicale
Anon: Ludus Danielis
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C, BuxWV 159
Buxtehude: Nun freut euch, lieben Christen g'mein / G major; chorale fantasia, BuxWV 210
Buxtehude: Te Deum laudamus
Cavalli: Il Giasone
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël
Dufay: Ecclesie militantis
Dufay: Fulgens iubar ecclesiae dei - Puerpera, pura parens
Dufay: Resvellies vous
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis
Gabrieli G: Canzoni e Sonate
Gesualdo: Miserere
Josquin: Ave Maria, gratia plena
Kassia: The Troparion of Kassiani
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 6
Padovano: Missa a 24 voix
Praetorius: Christ, unser Herr, zum Jordan kam (from Polyhymnia caduceatrix)
Purcell: The Fairy Queen
Torelli: Concerti musicali, op.6
Walther: Hortulus Chelicus
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
Walther von der Vogelweide: Under der linden
Peter Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Ionatha
Jaufré Rudel: Lanquan li jorn


----------



## Five and Dime

Falvetti: Il Diluvio Universale
Various - Intermedi per La Pellegrina
Pandolfi - Violin Sonatas Op.3
Cabezón's Obras de Música
L Couperin - Pieces de Clavecin
Sheppard: Media Vita


----------



## Chordalrock

I'll just second some of the nominations, hoping some of them will make it:

Dufay: Salve flos Tusca gentis
Dufay: Ecclesie militantis
Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni ("Mass in any mode")
Ockeghem: Missa L'homme armé
Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima
Gombert: Magnificats
Gombert: Missa Media vita
Busnois: Missa L'homme armé
Obrecht: Missa Malheur me bat
la Rue: Missa L'Homme armé

Any of the people who nominated Busnois but not the mass want to change it to the mass? That would probably tip the scales in favor of at least one Busnois piece getting through to the voting round. IMO it should be the mass because it is a substantial work and the first L'homme arme mass in history, the mass that started it all.

added later:

White: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Willaert: Missa Mente tota


----------



## SimonNZ

Anon: Ludus Danielis
Anon: Roman de Fauvel
Brumel: Missa de beata virgine
Busnois: Missa L'homme armé
Demantius: St John Passion
Dunstable: Missa Rex seculorum
Farina: Capriccio stravagante
Fayrfax: Missa O quam glorifica
Galilei, V: Libro d'intavolature di liuto
Guerrero: Missa de la batalla escoutez
Janequin: Les cris de Paris
la Rue: Missa L'Homme armé
Marenzio: Madrigali a quattro voci
Marini: Le lagrime d'Erminia
Mouton: Missa Dictes moy toutes voz pensées
Mundy: Vox Patris caelestis
Narváez: Los seys libros del delphín
Ortiz: Trattado de glosas
Pachelbel: Hexachordium Apollinis
Padovano: Missa a 24 voix
Rore: St John Passion
Schütz: Psalmen Davids
Shepherd: Media vita
Titelouze: Hymnes de l'Église 
Tye: Missa Euge bone
Various: The Triumphs of Oriana
Walther: Hortulus Chelicus
White: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Willaert: Missa Mente tota
Wylkynson: Salve Regina


----------



## tortkis

Anon: Edi beo thu, hevene quene
Anon: Venite a laudare
Bartholomeus de Bononia: Morir desio
Binchois: Chansons
Cabezón: Obras de Música
Costeley: Mignonne, allon voir si la roze
Couperin, L.: Harpsichord Music
Galilei, V: Libro d'intavolature di liuto
Hume: Captain Humes Poeticall Musicke
Jacquet of Mantua: Surge Petre
Jacopo da Bologna: madrigals
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
Lawes: Sonata for violin, bass viol and organ
Merulo: Missa in dominicis diebus
Mesangeau, René: Suite in Bb
Mudarra: Fantasia No.10
Narváez: Los seys libros del delphín
Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni
Oswald von Wolkenstein: Der himel furst heut bewar
Pachelbel: Hexachordium Apollinis
Padovano: Messe à 24 voix
Pandolfi Mealli: opus 3
Peerson: Latin Motets
Praetorius: Polyhymnia caduceatrix: Christ, unser Herr, zum Jordan kam
Schmelzer: Sonatae unarum fidium
Sheppard: Media vita
Taverner: Dum transisset sabbatum
Titelouze: Hymnes de l'Église pour toucher sur l'orgue, avec les fugues et recherches sur leur plain-chant
Vitry: Motets & chansons
Walther von der Vogelweide: Under der linden


----------



## Nereffid

Chordalrock said:


> Any of the people who nominated Busnois but not the mass want to change it to the mass? That would probably tip the scales in favor of at least one Busnois piece getting through to the voting round. IMO it should be the mass because it is a substantial work and the first L'homme arme mass in history, the mass that started it all.


Seeing as we want to achieve a consensus, I think it's reasonable in this final round that if a particular composer who isn't already well represented gets many votes but they're distributed among several works, we should transfer all the votes to a single work, to be agreed on.


----------



## GreenMamba

Chordalrock said:


> Any of the people who nominated Busnois but not the mass want to change it to the mass? That would probably tip the scales in favor of at least one Busnois piece getting through to the voting round. IMO it should be the mass because it is a substantial work and the first L'homme arme mass in history, the mass that started it all.


Hmmm. I am pushing In Hydraulis. I have 'space' for a couple noms, so I could do both. But...

I'll throw a counter-plea stating that he isn't remembered for his masses as much as for his chansons. Also, I've reached the point where I think we are too mass heavy. They are considered the most "serious" works so we put them in instead of motets and chansons. E.g., Cipriano de Rore (a madrigal guy) is in for a mass. I believe Josquin is all masses right now.


----------



## Chronochromie

Binchois: Chansons
L Couperin: Harpsichord Music
L Couperin: Organ Music
Dufay: Ecclesie militantis
Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum
Dufay: Resvellies vous
Dufay: Salve flos Tusca gentis
Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
Gabrieli G: Canzoni e Sonate
Gesualdo: Miserere
Gombert: Magnificats
Gombert: Missa Media vita
Jacopo da Bologna: madrigals
Janequin: Les cris de Paris
Jaufré Rudel: Lanquan li jorn
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Josquin: Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
Josquin: Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi
la Rue: Missa L'Homme armé
Lully: Atys
Lully: Benedictus
Lully: Te Deum
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 7
Obrecht: Missa Malheur me bat
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni
Ockeghem: Missa fors seulement
Ockeghem: Missa L'homme armé
Torelli: Concerti musicali, op.6
Vitry: Motets & chansons


----------



## Nereffid

My 30:

Anon: Laudario di Cortona (Venite a laudare, Stella nuova...)
Anon: Ludus Danielis
Anon: Roman de Fauvel
Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
Busnois: In hydraulis
Byrd: Cantiones sacrae
Cabezón: Obras de Música
Couperin, L: Pièces de clavecin
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis
Farina: Capriccio stravagante
Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
Holborne: Pavans, Galliards and Almains
Isaac: Innsbruck, ich muss dich lassen
Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals
Janequin: Les cris de Paris
Josquin: Nymphes des bois
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni
Ortiz: Trattado de glosas
Pachelbel: Hexachordium Apollinis
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin sonatas, op.3
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away
Purcell: The Fairy Queen
Schein: Banchetto Musicale
Schmelzer: Sonatae unarum fidium
Schütz: Psalmen Davids
Sermisy: Chansons (Tant que vivray...)
Sheppard: Media vita
Vitry: Motets & chansons
Walther von der Vogelweide: Under der linden


----------



## Nereffid

*Progress Report*

We still have to hear from 3 "regulars", and some others still have some nominations available.

At the moment there are 11 works with 5 or more nominations, another 13 with 4 nominations, and a further 21 with 3 nominations. So we're looking at a final list of at least 145, maybe as high as 160 depending on how the final nominations go.

TBH I was hoping that expanding the nominations to 30 would encourage more consensus but so far it's simply doubled the number of works nominated!

Anyway, we'll close the nomination round in a few days and begin the final voting round, probably Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Trout

Trout said:


> I have a list of 23 for now.
> 
> Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"
> Anon: Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)
> Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
> Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
> Cabezón: Obras de Música
> Farina: Capriccio Stravagante
> Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
> Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
> Josquin: Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
> Josquin: Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi
> Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
> Machaut: Je vivroie liement
> Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni
> Ockeghem: Missa fors seulement
> Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
> Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
> Palestrina: Missa Brevis
> Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z. 333
> Schmelzer: Sonatae unarum fidium
> Sheppard: Media vita
> Tallis: If Ye Love Me
> Titelouze: Hymnes de l'Église pour toucher sur l'orgue, avec les fugues et recherches sur leur plain-chant
> Weichlein: Encaenia Musices


I'd like to add these 9:

Busnois: Missa L'homme armé
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël
de Grigny: Premier Livre d'Orgue
Dufay: Missa Ave regina celorum
Gesualdo: Miserere mei, Deus
Jacopo da Bologna: Madgrials
Ockeghem: Missa L'homme armé
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas, op. 3
Purcell: The Fairy Queen

and remove these 2:

Browne: Stabat iuxta Christi crucem
Purcell: The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z. 333


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Just hopped in this thread; I hope I didn't mess up anything by introducing plenty of Keyboard works.

Bruhns - Preludes and Fugues
Reincken - An wasserflüssen babylon
Buxtehude - Ciacona in C, BuxWV 159
Buxtehude - Te Deum laudamus
Buxtehude - Magnificat primi toni
Bruhns - de Profundis
Valentini - "Enharmonic" sonata
Sweelinck - Variation sets
Pachelbel - Ciaconnas
Scheidemann - Organ works
Franz Tunder - Christ Lag in Todesbanden
L.Couperin - Harpsichord works
Tunder/Scheidemann? - Magnificat VI. Toni
Froberger - Lamentation for Ferd the Third
Froberger - Tombeau
de macque - Keyboard works
Gesualdo - Canzona Francese
Fitzwilliam Virginal Book
Jacob Praetorius - Von allen Menschen abgewandt
Hofhaimer - Salve Regina
Weckmann - O lux beata trinitas
Gesualdo - Miserere
Lully - Atys 
Lully - Benedictus 
Lully - Te Deum
Marais - Pièces de viole
Cabezón - Obras de Música
Pachelbel - Hexachordum Apollinis
de Grigny - Premier Livre d'Orgue


----------



## D Smith

My 30

Arcadelt: Il bianco e dolce cigno
Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
Bologna, Jacopo: madgrials 
Busnois: Missa L'homme armé
Busnois: In hydraulis
Byrd: Songs of Sundrie Natures
Cabezón: Obras de Música
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël
Bull: Fantasia in D
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino BuxWV 64
Buxtehude: Te Deum laudamus 
de Grigny: Premier Livre d'Orgue
Dufay: Salve flos Tusca gentis
Dufay: Ecclesie militantis
Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima
Gesualdo: Miserere mei, Deus
Gombert: Magnificats
Gombert: Missa Media vita
Jacopo da Bologna: Madgrials
la Rue: Missa L'Homme armé
Lobo, A.: Versa est in luctum
Lully: Benedictus
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni ("Mass in any mode")
Ockeghem: Missa L'homme armé
Obrecht: Missa Malheur me bat
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas, op. 3
Purcell: The Fairy Queen
Schütz: Psalmen Davids


----------



## Nereffid

D Smith said:


> Bologna, Jacopo: madgrials
> 
> Jacopo da Bologna: Madgrials


Repetition! You still have one nomination left.


----------



## D Smith

Nereffid said:


> Repetition! You still have one nomination left.


My bad! I'll give Couperin some support then ;P

Please add:
Couperin, L: Pièces de clavecin


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 14 will close tomorrow (Wednesday) 27th July at 15.00 GMT.*


----------



## pjang23

pjang23 said:


> We agreed to split Leonin's Magnus Liber Organi. Shall we decide on another piece?
> 
> Just some preliminary votes while I catch up on listening:
> 
> Binchois: Chansons
> Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
> Lully: Benedictus
> Machaut: Je vivroie liement
> Palestrina: Missa Hodie Natus Christus Est


Updated list:

Anon: Ludus Danielis
Anon: Roman de Fauvel
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C, BuxWV 159
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Binchois: Chansons
Bologna, Jacopo: Madrigals
Busnois: In hydraulis
Cabezón: Obras de Música
Couperin, L: Pièces de clavecin
Dufay: Resvellies vous
Dufay: Salve flos Tusca gentis
Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
Gesualdo: Miserere
Gombert: Magnificats
Josquin: Nymphes des bois
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6
Léonin: Messe du Jour de Noël
Lully: Atys
Lully: Benedictus
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas, op. 3
Palestrina: Missa Brevis
Palestrina: Missa Hodie Natus Christus Est
Purcell: The Fairy Queen
Scheidt: Ludi Musici
Sheppard: Media Vita
Titelouze: Hymnes de l'Église
Vitry: Motets & chansons
Walther von der Vogelweide: Under der linden


----------



## Nereffid

*Nomination Round 14 is now closed.*

157 different works were nominated by 16 people. 85 works were nominated at least twice.

The following 28 works received the most nominations and will now go forward to Voting Round 14:

Anon: Ludus Danielis (6 noms)
Anon: Roman de Fauvel (5 noms)
Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus) (7 noms)
Busnois: Missa L'homme armé (5 noms)
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C, BuxWV 159 (5 noms)
Cabezón: Obras de Música (10 noms)
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël (5 noms)
Couperin, L: Pièces de clavecin (8 noms)
Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum (5 noms)
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis (6 noms)
Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633 (5 noms)
Gesualdo: Miserere (7 noms)
Gombert: Magnificats (8) (5 noms)
Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals (7 noms)
Josquin: Nymphes des bois (5 noms)
la Rue: Missa L'Homme armé (5 noms)
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) (5 noms)
Lully: Benedictus (5 noms)
Machaut: Je vivroie liement (5 noms)
Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni (7 noms)
Ockeghem: Missa L'homme armé (5 noms)
Pachelbel: Hexachordium Apollinis (10 noms)
Padovano: Mass for 24 voices (5 noms)
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin sonatas, op.3 (6 noms)
Purcell: The Fairy Queen (7 noms)
Schütz: Psalmen Davids (6 noms)
Sheppard: Media vita (8 noms)
Vitry: Motets (7 noms)

This is the final voting round, with the aim of enshrining all the above works in the final list (positions 135-162).

*Because this is effectively a double round, please vote for (up to) 20 works from the above list, in order of preference from 1st to 20th.*

Under the scoring system used here, the bottom-placed work on each voter's ballot gets 1 point, the second-bottom gets 2 points, and so on up to a maximum of 20. Therefore, people who vote for only a small number of works will have less impact on the final outcome.
And for my convenience, and to avoid errors, please number your preferences from 1st (favourite) down.

*Voting Round 14, and the entire process, will end on Monday 1st August at approx 14.00 GMT.*

_Incidentally, I've dropped the "and chansons" from Vitry's entry because the current evidence indicates that he can be reliably identified as the author of only some motets._


----------



## hustlefan

1. Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni
2. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
3. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
4. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël
5. Anon: Ludus Danielis
6. Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum
7. Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
8. Couperin, L: Pièces de clavecin
9. Ockeghem: Missa L'homme armé
10. Josquin: Nymphes des bois
11. Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
12. Buxtehude: Ciacona in C, BuxWV 159
13. Anon: Roman de Fauvel
14. Busnois: Missa L'homme armé
15. Vitry: Motets
16. Machaut: Je vivroie liement
17. Cabezón: Obras de Música
18. Pachelbel: Hexachordium Apollinis
19. Sheppard: Media vita
20. Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals


----------



## pjang23

A big thanks to Nereffid for organizing another great project. This one was particularly educational and shed light over a rarely explored area of music.

1. Machaut: Je vivroie liement
2. Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
3. Lully: Benedictus
4. Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
5. Anon: Ludus Danielis
6. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
7. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin sonatas, op.3
8. Buxtehude: Ciacona in C, BuxWV 159
9. Couperin, L: Pièces de clavecin
10. Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis
11. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
12. Josquin: Nymphes des bois
13. Cabezón: Obras de Música
14. Anon: Roman de Fauvel
15. Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals
16. Gesualdo: Miserere
17. Pachelbel: Hexachordium Apollinis
18. Gombert: Magnificats (8)
19. Vitry: Motets
20. Sheppard: Media vita


----------



## D Smith

Thank you Nereffid for running a very successful project. I've enjoyed listening to many new works because of it. A very educational and rewarding experience. Here are my final 15.

1 Schütz: Psalmen Davids
2 Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
3 Purcell: The Fairy Queen
4 Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni ("Mass in any mode")
5 Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
6 Busnois: Missa L'homme armé
7 Buxtehude: Ciacona in C BuxWV 159
8 Ockeghem: Missa L'homme armé
9 Dufay: Salve flos Tusca gentis
10 Gesualdo: Miserere mei, Deus
11 Gombert: Magnificats
12 Jacopo da Bologna: Madgrials
13 la Rue: Missa L'Homme armé
14 Lully: Benedictus
15 Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas, op. 3


----------



## Trout

These past few months of listening have certainly been among the most educational and enjoyable ones since I first discovered classical music. Thank you to all the voters for making this project stellar and especially to our benevolent leader and host Nereffid for all of his hardwork.

1.	Josquin: Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
2.	Pachelbel: Hexachordum Apollinis
3.	Sheppard: Media Vita
4.	Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni
5.	Pandolfi Mealli: Violin Sonatas, op. 3
6.	Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
7.	Cabezón: Obras de Música
8.	Machaut: Je vivroie liement
9.	Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
10.	Couperin, L: Pièces de clavecin
11.	Purcell: The Fairy Queen
12.	Anon: Ludus Danielis
13.	Gesualdo: Miserere mei, Deus
14.	Gombert: Magnificats
15.	Ockeghem: Missa L'homme armé
16.	Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum
17.	Jacopo da Bologna: Madgrials
18.	Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël
19.	Vitry: Motets
20.	Busnois: Missa L'homme arme


----------



## SimonNZ

Pachelbel: Hexachordium Apollinis 
Schütz: Psalmen Davids 
Anon: Ludus Danielis 
Busnois: Missa L'homme armé 
Sheppard: Media vita 
Anon: Roman de Fauvel 
Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin sonatas, op.3 
Padovano: Mass for 24 voices
Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus) 
Cabezón: Obras de Música 
Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) 
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël 
la Rue: Missa L'Homme armé 
Couperin, L: Pièces de clavecin 
Gombert: Magnificats (8) 
Josquin: Nymphes des bois 
Ockeghem: Missa L'homme armé 
Vitry: Motets


----------



## tortkis

round 14 vote

1. Cabezón: Obras de Música
2. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin sonatas, op.3
3. Padovano: Mass for 24 voices
4. Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni
5. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
6. Pachelbel: Hexachordium Apollinis
7. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël
8. Gombert: Magnificats
9. Josquin: Nymphes des bois
10. Couperin, L: Pièces de clavecin
11. Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals
12. Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
13. Buxtehude: Ciacona in C, BuxWV 159
14. Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
15. Sheppard: Media vita
16. Vitry: Motets
17. Gesualdo: Miserere
18. Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis
19. Anon: Roman de Fauvel
20. Machaut: Je vivroie liement


----------



## sloth

1. Sheppard: Media vita 
2. Busnois: Missa L'homme armé 
3. Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals 
4. la Rue: Missa L'Homme armé
5. Ockeghem: Missa L'homme armé 
6. Gombert: Magnificats 
7. Cabezón: Obras de Música
8. Vitry: Motets 
9. Anon: Ludus Danielis
10. Schütz: Psalmen Davids 
11. Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum
12. Anon: Roman de Fauvel 
13. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël 
14. Gesualdo: Miserere
15. Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni
16. Pachelbel: Hexachordium Apollinis 
17. Padovano: Mass for 24 voices
18. Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
19. Machaut: Je vivroie liement
20. Purcell: The Fairy Queen


----------



## Nereffid

My 20:

1. Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
2. Josquin: Nymphes des bois
3. Cabezón: Obras de Música
4. Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni
5. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
6. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin sonatas, op.3
7. Vitry: Motets
8. Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals
9. Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis
10. Sheppard: Media vita
11. Couperin, L: Pièces de clavecin
12. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
13. Anon: Roman de Fauvel
14. Busnois: Missa L'homme armé
15. Lully: Benedictus
16. Anon: Ludus Danielis
17. Gombert: Magnificats (8)
18. Pachelbel: Hexachordium Apollinis
19. Gesualdo: Miserere
20. Padovano: Mass for 24 voices


----------



## GreenMamba

1. Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus) 
2. Vitry: Motets 
3. Gombert: Magnificats
4. Lawes: Consort Setts 
5. Sheppard: Media vita
6. Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals
7. Cabezón: Obras de Música 
8. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
9. Pachelbel: Hexachordium Apollinis
10. Padovano: Mass for 24 voices
11. Josquin: Nymphes des bois
12. Couperin, L: Pièces de clavecin
13. Busnois: Missa L'homme armé 
14. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin sonatas, op.3
15. Purcell: The Fairy Queen 
16. Anon: Ludus Danielis
17. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël
18. Machaut: Je vivroie liement
19. Froberger: Lamentation
20. la Rue: Missa L'Homme armé


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

1. Buxtehude: Ciacona in C, BuxWV 159
2. Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
3. Couperin, L: Pièces de clavecin
4. Gesualdo: Miserere
5. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
6. Cabezón: Obras de Música 
7.Lully: Benedictus
8. Pachelbel Hexachordum
9. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin sonatas, op.3
10. Josquin: Nymphes des bois

Here's my paltry contribution!  
It seems like this list is heavily populated with vocal music, which I'm not very familiar with (save for Gesualdo, and a bit of Josquin). I really hope that Buxtehude's Ciacona will get on there, as it's the (very beautiful and ingenious) piece that introduced me to Buxtehude.
But this is an awesome project! Thank you Nereffid!
I'll try to introduce some more gems of the Northern German organ school next round?


----------



## Five and Dime

*just guesses really...*

1 Pandolfi Mealli: Violin sonatas 
2 Sheppard: Media vita 
3 Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals 
4 Machaut: Je vivroie liement 
5 Anon: Ludus Danielis (6 noms)
6 Lully: Benedictus 
7 Purcell: The Fairy Queen
8 Roman de Fauvel
9 Cabezón: Obras de Música
10 Couperin, L: Pièces de clavecin
11 Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis
12 Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III
13 Josquin: Nymphes des bois
14 Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6


----------



## Trout

bioluminescentsquid said:


> It seems like this list is heavily populated with vocal music, which I'm not very familiar with (save for Gesualdo, and a bit of Josquin). I really hope that Buxtehude's Ciacona will get on there, as it's the (very beautiful and ingenious) piece that introduced me to Buxtehude.
> But this is an awesome project! Thank you Nereffid!
> I'll try to introduce some more gems of the Northern German organ school next round?


Sorry, but this voting round is the last round of this project. We're glad, though, you could join for the last rounds, and perhaps you can stick around for our next project whenever that may be.


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Oh wow! What a shame - but I'm eager to see what will come next!


----------



## Nereffid

bioluminescentsquid said:


> I really hope that Buxtehude's Ciacona will get on there


As Trout said, this is the last round. All of the works being voted on now will be on the final list, we're just determining the order in which they appear.
My thanks too, to you and the others who joined in recently - there are several works that wouldn't be on the list without you!


----------



## GioCar

1. Cabezón: Obras de Música
2. Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni
3. Gesualdo: Miserere
4. Josquin: Nymphes des bois
5. Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis
6. Padovano: Mass for 24 voices
7. Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals
8. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
9. Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum
10. Machaut: Je vivroie liement
11. Anon: Ludus Danielis
12. Gombert: Magnificats (8)
13. Ockeghem: Missa L'homme armé
14. Sheppard: Media vita
15. Vitry: Motets
16. la Rue: Missa L'Homme armé
17. Busnois: Missa L'homme armé
18. Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
19. Anon: Roman de Fauvel
20. Schütz: Psalmen Davids


----------



## Mandryka

Cabezon, Libra del cifra nueva, Tiento del sexto tono
Jacopo de Bologna, io me son uno che per le frasca
Philippe de Vitri, Gratissima virginis


----------



## StDior

1.	Purcell: The Fairy Queen
2.	Schütz: Psalmen Davids
3.	Anon: Ludus Danielis
4.	Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis
5.	Pandolfi Mealli: Violin sonatas, op.3
6.	Buxtehude: Ciacona in C, BuxWV 159
7.	Gesualdo: Miserere
8.	Machaut: Je vivroie liement
9.	Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals
10.	Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël
11.	Padovano: Mass for 24 voices
12.	Pachelbel: Hexachordium Apollinis
13.	Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
14.	Cabezón: Obras de Música
15.	Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
16.	Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6
17.	Vitry: Motets
18.	Lully: Benedictus
19.	la Rue: Missa L'Homme armé
20.	Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum


----------



## Nereffid

Mandryka said:


> Cabezon, Libra del cifra nueva, Tiento del sexto tono
> Jacopo de Bologna, io me son uno che per le frasca
> Philippe de Vitri, Gratissima virginis


Sorry Mandryka, perhaps you've misunderstood the procedure?

I can take your post to mean you're voting the following way:
1. Cabezón: Obras de Música
2. Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals
3. Vitry: Motets


----------



## Mandryka

Nereffid said:


> Sorry Mandryka, perhaps you've misunderstood the procedure?
> 
> I can take your post to mean you're voting the following way:
> 1. Cabezón: Obras de Música
> 2. Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals
> 3. Vitry: Motets


No, that's not what I mean at all, it's because I saw those things that I reacted. Proposing "Cabezón: Obras de Música" is a bit like saying "Mozart, musical works."


----------



## Chordalrock

Mandryka said:


> No, that's not what I mean at all, it's because I saw those things that I reacted. Proposing "Cabezón: Obras de Música" is a bit like saying "Mozart, musical works."


As a newbie resource, this list has definitely gone too far in including collections, even what might be called ouvres. There are few specific motets recommended. Why? Is the level of achievement really so consistent that no single works can be singled out at all? I mean there are many more collections of motets, madrigals, and so on mentioned than there are specific such works. I think that's rather absurd, especially in a list that is not Top 20, or even Top 50.

Still, this is no longer a nomination round, but a voting round, and those things that you mentioned seem to not be among the list of candidates anymore...


----------



## Nereffid

Chordalrock said:


> As a newbie resource, this list has definitely gone too far in including collections, even what might be called ouvres. There are few specific motets recommended. Why? Is the level of achievement really so consistent that no single works can be singled out at all? I mean there are many more collections of motets, madrigals, and so on mentioned than there are specific such works. I think that's rather absurd, especially in a list that is not Top 20, or even Top 50.


It is of course at least 13 rounds too late to be having this discussion...


----------



## Chordalrock

Nereffid said:


> It is of course at least 13 rounds too late to be having this discussion...


Well, collections and ouvres seemed to be what voters wanted. Avoiding this outcome is not really something that should have NEEDED a pre-emptive - or any other kind of - discussion.

But it's not a bad list, just a little unwieldy maybe.


----------



## SimonNZ

Chordalrock said:


> Well, collections and ouvres seemed to be what voters wanted. Avoiding this outcome is not really something that should have NEEDED a pre-emptive - or any other kind of - discussion.
> 
> But it's not a bad list, just a little unwieldy maybe.


All the codices voted on are ones that appear on multiple lps and cds as collections, or selections from an individual codex - so its not as though were indulging in some kind of off-putting academic obscurist snobbery, its the way most listeners are likely to aquire the individual pieces, or at least be pointed to by the notes in the more mixed collections. Hearing the individual works grouped will also provide historical regional context.

And there can still be a Top Medieval Songs or Top Madrigals or Top Motets projects in the future, if you want them.


----------



## Chronochromie

1. Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni
2. Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum
3. Josquin: Nymphes des bois
4. Couperin, L: Pièces de clavecin
5. Gombert: Magnificats
6. Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals
7. Machaut: Je vivroie liement 
8. Lully: Benedictus
10. Anon: Ludus Danielis
11. Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis
12. Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
13. Gesualdo: Miserere
14. Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
15. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël
16. Buxtehude: Ciacona in C, BuxWV 159
17. la Rue: Missa L'Homme armé 
18. Ockeghem: Missa L'homme armé
19. Busnois: Missa L'homme armé 
20. Pachelbel: Hexachordium Apollinis


----------



## Nereffid

Chronochromie said:


> 1. Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni
> 2. Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum
> 3. Josquin: Nymphes des bois
> 4. Couperin, L: Pièces de clavecin
> 5. Gombert: Magnificats
> 6. Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals
> 7. Machaut: Je vivroie liement
> 8. Lully: Benedictus
> 10. Anon: Ludus Danielis
> 11. Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis
> 12. Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
> 13. Gesualdo: Miserere
> 14. Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
> 15. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël
> 16. Buxtehude: Ciacona in C, BuxWV 159
> 17. la Rue: Missa L'Homme armé
> 18. Ockeghem: Missa L'homme armé
> 19. Busnois: Missa L'homme armé
> 20. Pachelbel: Hexachordium Apollinis


Unfortunately #9 is missing!


----------



## Chronochromie

Nereffid said:


> Unfortunately #9 is missing!


 That would be the Vitry Motets.


----------



## Nereffid

I'm going to leave this round open for another 15 hours or so, when I'll have time to make the final posts.


----------



## science

Gombert: Magnificats
Ockeghem: Missa cuiusvis toni
Purcell: The Fairy Queen
Pachelbel: Hexachordium Apollinis
Anon: Ludus Danielis 
Schütz: Psalmen Davids
Sheppard: Media vita
Busnois: Missa L'homme armé 
Anon: Roman de Fauvel

Nice work, Nereffid. Your diligence and patience are beyond praise.


----------



## Nereffid

*The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works project is now finished!*

Thank you to all 38 other people who participated at some stage in the project, and especially to those who were involved over the long term.

*Results of Voting Round 14:*

Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni (150 points)
Cabezón: Obras de Música (140 points)
Anon: Ludus Danielis (135 points)
Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals (133 points, 13 voters)
Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus) (133 points, 12 voters)
Josquin: Nymphes des bois (122 points)
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin sonatas, op.3 (117 points)
Pachelbel: Hexachordium Apollinis (114 points)
Sheppard: Media vita (113 points)
Schütz: Psalmen Davids (110 points)
Purcell: The Fairy Queen (109 points)
Gombert: Magnificats (8) (103 points)
Couperin, L: Pièces de clavecin (101 points)
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ) (96 points)
Machaut: Je vivroie liement (93 points)
Vitry: Motets (84 points)
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis (80 points)
Gesualdo: Miserere (79 points)
Busnois: Missa L'homme armé (77 points)
Padovano: Mass for 24 voices (71 points)
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël (70 points)
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C, BuxWV 159 (69 points)
Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633 (67 points)
Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum (62 points)
Anon: Roman de Fauvel (59 points)
Lully: Benedictus (55 points *)
Ockeghem: Missa L'homme armé (55 points *)
la Rue: Missa L'Homme armé (38 points)

* This was a tie despite the rules outlined here, so it was decided by a coin toss.


----------



## Nereffid

*The TC Top 100+ Recommended Pre-1700 Works List (complete)*

01. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
02. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
03. Monteverdi: Vespro della Beate Vergine
04. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
05. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
06. Tallis: Spem in Alium
07. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
08. Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
09. Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
10. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
11. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
12. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
13. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi)
14. Victoria: Officium defunctorum
15. Allegri: Miserere
16. Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
17. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
18. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
19. Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
20. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
21. Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
22. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
23. Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
24. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
25. Charpentier: Te Deum
26. Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
27. Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae
28. Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
29. Pérotin: Sederunt principes
30. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
31. Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
32. Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
33. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
34. Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
35. Palestrina: Stabat mater
36. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
37. Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
38. Anon: Carmina Burana
39. Pachelbel: Canon in D
40. Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
41. Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
42. Various: Codex Chantilly
43. Praetorius: Terpsichore
44. Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
45. Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
46. Obrecht: Missa Caput
47. Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
48. Biber: Battalia a 10
49. Gombert: Je prens congie a 8
50. Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
51. Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
52. Anon: Tournai Mass
53. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
54. Browne: Stabat mater
55. Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
56. Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
57. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
58. Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
59. Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
60. Lully: Armide
61. Susato: Danserye
62. Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
63. Machaut: La Remede de Fortune
64. Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova
65. Gabrieli G: Symphoniae Sacrae II
66. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
67. Caccini: Le nuove musiche
68. Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno
69. la Rue: Requiem
70. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
71. Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
72. Anon: Codex las Huelgas
73. Lassus: Penitential Psalms
74. Léonin: Viderunt omnes
75. Richafort: Requiem
76. Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
77. Peri: Euridice
78. Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
79. Dowland: First Booke of Songes
80. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
81. Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13
82. Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
83. Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
84. Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
85. Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
86. Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
87. Gibbons: Cries of London
88. Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
89. Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
90. Gombert: Media vita a 6
91. Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
92. Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
93. Anon: Codex Calixtinus
94. Ockeghem: Deo gratias
95. Mouton: Nesciens Mater
96. Gallus: Opus Musicum
97. Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
98. Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
99. Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
100. Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
101. Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum
102. Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
103. Bull: In Nomine IX (for keyboard)
104. Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
105. Various: Codex Faenza
106. Dowland: Lute music (Frogg Galliard, Tarleton's Resurrection)
107. Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
108. Tye: Western Wynde Mass
109. Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
110. Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
111. Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices
112. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
113. Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
114. Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
115. Rossi, M: 10 Toccatas
116. Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso
117. Anon: Cant de la Sibilla
118. Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
119. Anon: Codex Montpellier
120. Anon: Sumer is icumen in
121. Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
122. Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
123. Codax: Cantigas de amigo
124. Machaut: Douce dame jolie
125. Ciconia: Una panthera
126. Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
127. Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)
128. Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
129. Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx
130. Cavalli: La Calisto
131. Carissimi: Jephte
132. Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594)
133. Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
134. Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova
135. Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni
136. Cabezón: Obras de Música
137. Anon: Ludus Danielis
138. Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals
139. Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
140. Josquin: Nymphes des bois
141. Pandolfi Mealli: Violin sonatas, op.3
142. Pachelbel: Hexachordium Apollinis
143. Sheppard: Media vita
144. Schütz: Psalmen Davids
145. Purcell: The Fairy Queen
146. Gombert: Magnificats (8)
147. Couperin, L: Pièces de clavecin
148. Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
149. Machaut: Je vivroie liement
150. Vitry: Motets
151. Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis
152. Gesualdo: Miserere
153. Busnois: Missa L'homme armé
154. Padovano: Mass for 24 voices
155. Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël
156. Buxtehude: Ciacona in C, BuxWV 159
157. Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
158. Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum
159. Anon: Roman de Fauvel
160. Lully: Benedictus
161. Ockeghem: Missa L'homme armé
162. la Rue: Missa L'Homme armé


----------



## Nereffid

The list, sorted alphabetically by composer and work:

Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
Allegri: Miserere
Anon: Cant de la Sibilla
Anon: Carmina Burana
Anon: Codex Calixtinus
Anon: Codex las Huelgas
Anon: Codex Montpellier
Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
Anon: Ludus Danielis
Anon: Roman de Fauvel
Anon: Sumer is icumen in
Anon: Tournai Mass
Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova
Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
Biber: Battalia a 10
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
Browne: Stabat mater
Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
Bull: In Nomine IX (for keyboard)
Busnois: Missa L'homme armé
Buxtehude: Ciacona in C, BuxWV 159
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
Cabezón: Obras de Música
Caccini: Le nuove musiche
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo
Carissimi: Jephte
Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
Cavalli: La Calisto
Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël
Charpentier: Te Deum
Ciconia: Una panthera
Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
Codax: Cantigas de amigo
Couperin, L: Pièces de clavecin
Dowland: First Booke of Songes
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Dowland: Lute music (Frogg Galliard, Tarleton's Resurrection)
Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum
Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis
Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae
Gabrieli G: Symphoniae Sacrae II
Gallus: Opus Musicum
Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
Gesualdo: Miserere
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
Gibbons: Cries of London
Gombert: Je prens congie a 8
Gombert: Magnificats (8)
Gombert: Media vita a 6
Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum
Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals
Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx
Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
Josquin: Nymphes des bois
la Rue: Missa L'Homme armé
la Rue: Requiem
Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594)
Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
Lassus: Penitential Psalms
Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
Léonin: Viderunt omnes
Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices
Lully: Armide
Lully: Benedictus
Machaut: Douce dame jolie
Machaut: Je vivroie liement
Machaut: La Remede de Fortune
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13
Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi)
Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
Monteverdi: Vespro della Beate Vergine
Morales: Missa pro defunctis
Mouton: Nesciens Mater
Obrecht: Missa Caput
Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
Ockeghem: Deo gratias
Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni
Ockeghem: Missa L'homme armé
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
Pachelbel: Canon in D
Pachelbel: Hexachordium Apollinis
Padovano: Mass for 24 voices
Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Palestrina: Stabat mater
Pandolfi Mealli: Violin sonatas, op.3
Peri: Euridice
Pérotin: Sederunt principes
Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
Praetorius: Terpsichore
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
Purcell: The Fairy Queen
Richafort: Requiem
Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
Rossi, M: 10 Toccatas
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)
Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
Schütz: Psalmen Davids
Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
Sheppard: Media vita
Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno
Susato: Danserye
Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
Tye: Western Wynde Mass
Various: Codex Chantilly
Various: Codex Faenza
Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso
Victoria: Officium defunctorum
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
Vitry: Motets
Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova


----------



## Nereffid

The list, sorted chronologically.
Some of these dates are, of course, tentative.

1000s (earliest version): Anon: Cant de la Sibilla
1130s: Anon: Codex Calixtinus
1140-60: Hildegard: Symphonia armonie celestium revelationum
1140s to 1180s: Bernart de Ventadorn: Can vei la lauzeta mover
1150s to 1200: Léonin: Viderunt omnes
1151c: Hildegard: Ordo virtutum
1198c: Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
1199c: Pérotin: Sederunt principes
1200s?: Gautier de Coincy: Miracles of Notre Dame
1227-34c: Anon: Ludus Danielis
1230?: Anon: Carmina Burana
1230s?: Codax: Cantigas de amigo
1250s to 80s?: Alfonso X: Cantigas de Santa Maria
1250s?: Anon: Le Manuscrit du Roi - Estampies & Danses Royales
1250s?: Anon: Sumer is icumen in
1282c: Adam de la Halle: Jeu de Robin et Marion
1300 to 1350: Anon: Tournai Mass
1300c: Anon: Codex las Huelgas
1300c: Anon: Codex Montpellier
1310s: Anon: Roman de Fauvel
1320s to 1350s: Vitry: Motets
1330s to 60s: Machaut: Douce dame jolie
1330s to 60s: Machaut: Je vivroie liement
1340s to 1380s: Jacopo da Bologna: Madrigals
1340s to 1390s: Landini: Ballate (Ecco la primavera, Conviens' a fede, Questa fanciull' Amor)
1340s?: Machaut: La Remede de Fortune
1350 to 1400: Various: Codex Chantilly
1360s: Machaut: Songs from Le Voir Dit
1365 or before: Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
1390s to 1400s: Ciconia: Una panthera
1399c: Anon: Llibre Vermell de Montserrat
1420s to 1450s: Binchois: Chansons (Triste plaisir, Dueil angoisseus)
1420s to 1450s: Dunstable: Veni Sancte Spiritus
1434: Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1435-6: Dufay: Salve flos Tusce gentis
1450 to 97: Ockeghem: Deo gratias
1450 to 97: Ockeghem: Missa Cuiusvis Toni
1450 to 97: Ockeghem: Missa L'homme armé
1450 to 97: Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
1450s: Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
1460s?: Busnois: Missa L'homme armé
1460s?: Dufay: Missa L'homme armé
1460s?: Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
1461?: Ockeghem: Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)
1470s to 90s: Agricola: Missa in myne zyn
1470s to 90s: Various: Codex Faenza
1472: Dufay: Missa Ave regina caelorum
1480s?: Josquin: Missa Hercules dux Ferrariae
1480s?: Josquin: Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
1480s?: Obrecht: Missa Caput
1490s: Browne: Stabat mater
1497: Josquin: Nymphes des bois
1500?: Brumel: Missa Et ecce terrae motus
1500c: Isaac: Missa de Apostolis
1500c?: la Rue: Requiem
1500s?: Ashwell: Missa Ave Maria
1500s?: la Rue: Missa L'Homme armé
1500s?: Mouton: Nesciens Mater
1500s?: Obrecht: Missa Maria Zart
1504?: Josquin: Miserere mei Deus
1515c: Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
1520s?: Taverner: Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
1529: Janequin: Le Chant des Oyseaulx
1530s to 50s: Clemens: Missa Pastores quidnam vidistis
1530s to 60s: Manchicourt: Missa Veni sancte spiritus
1530s?: Gombert: Je prens congie a 8
1530s?: Gombert: Media vita a 6
1530s?: Taverner: Western Wynde Mass
1532: Richafort: Requiem
1536: Milán: Libro de Música de Vihuela de mano (El Maestro)
1540s to 70s: Tye: Western Wynde Mass
1540s?: Gombert: Magnificats (8)
1550s: Lassus: Prophetiae Sibyllarum
1550s: Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
1550s: Sheppard: Media vita
1550s?: Morales: Missa pro defunctis
1551: Susato: Danserye
1560s: Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1562: Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
1566 at latest: Cabezón: Obras de Música
1566c: Striggio: Missa Ecco si beato giorno
1568: Padovano: Mass for 24 voices
1568: Willaert: Madrigals from Musica Nova
1570c: Tallis: Spem in Alium
1580s to 1620s: Dowland: Lute music (Frogg Galliard, Tarleton's Resurrection)
1580s to 1620s: Sweelinck: Fantasia cromatica, SwWV 258
1584: Lassus: Penitential Psalms
1584: Palestrina: Canticum canticorum
1585: Victoria: Tenebrae Responsoria
1587: Gallus: Opus Musicum
1590c: Palestrina: Stabat mater
1590s: Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
1591: Byrd: My Ladye Nevells Booke
1591: Marenzio: Madrigals, Book 5
1593: Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
1594: Lassus: Cantiones sacrae a 6 (1594)
1594: Lassus: Lagrime di San Pietro
1594: Vecchi: L'Amfiparnaso
1595: Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
1597: Dowland: First Booke of Songes
1597: Gabrieli G: Sacrae Symphoniae
1600: Cavalieri: Rappresentatione di Anima, et di Corpo
1600: Dowland: Second Booke of Songes
1600: Peri: Euridice
1600s?: Bull: In Nomine IX (for keyboard)
1602: Caccini: Le nuove musiche
1603: Lobo, D: Requiem for 6 voices
1604: Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
1605: Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 5
1605: Victoria: Officium defunctorum
1607: Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
1610: Monteverdi: Vespro della Beate Vergine
1610s?: Gibbons: Cries of London
1611: Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 5
1611: Gesualdo: Madrigals, Book 6
1611: Gesualdo: Miserere
1611: Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsoria
1612: Praetorius: Terpsichore
1615: Gabrieli G: Symphoniae Sacrae II
1619: Schütz: Psalmen Davids
1623: Banchieri: Barca di Venetia per Padova
1623: Schein: Fontana d'Israel (Israels Brünnlein)
1630s: Allegri: Miserere
1630s: Lawes: Consort Setts a 5 and 6 (to the organ)
1630s?: Rossi, M: 10 Toccatas
1635: Frescobaldi: Fiori musicali
1636: Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
1638: Merula: Curtio precipitato et altri capricii, libro secondo, op.13
1638: Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 8 (Madrigali guerrieri, et amorosi)
1640: Monteverdi: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
1641: Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale
1642: Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
1648: Carissimi: Jephte
1648: Schütz: Geistliche Chormusik
1650s: Couperin, L: Pièces de clavecin
1651: Cavalli: La Calisto
1657: Froberger: Lamentation faite sur la mort de Ferdinand III, FbWV 633
1660: Pandolfi Mealli: Violin sonatas, op.3
1660s?: Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
1664: Schütz: Weihnachtshistorie
1670s: Charpentier: Leçons de Ténèbres
1670s to 80s?: Bach, Johann Christoph: Ach, dass ich Wassers genug hatte (Lamento)
1670s?: Buxtehude: Ciacona in C, BuxWV 159
1673: Biber: Battalia a 10
1674: Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
1675: Stradella: San Giovanni Battista
1676: Biber: Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
1680: Buxtehude: Membra Jesu nostri
1682?: Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
1684: Lully: Benedictus
1685c: Buxtehude: Toccata in D minor, BuxWV 155
1686: Lully: Armide
1688: Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
1690: Charpentier: Te Deum
1690s?: Pachelbel: Canon in D
1692: Biber: Requiem a 15 in A
1692: Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day)
1692: Purcell: The Fairy Queen
1694c: Charpentier: Messe de minuit pour Noël
1695: Purcell: Funeral Music for Queen Mary
1699: Pachelbel: Hexachordium Apollinis
1699c: Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo


----------



## pjang23

Thanks again to Nereffid and all the participants for another successful project. Do you also have the list of honorable mentions?


----------



## tortkis

Many thanks to Nereffid and the members who nominated their recommended works.

At each voting round, on average, about half of the works were first listen. Most of the works (including the works which did not go to the voting round) were very satisfying, and I rarely disappointed. I purchased a lot of albums and will listen to many of them repeatedly.


----------



## Nereffid

pjang23 said:


> Thanks again to Nereffid and all the participants for another successful project. Do you also have the list of honorable mentions?


The extended rounds 13 and (especially) 14 were intended as a substitute for an official "honorable mentions" list - there's 22 more works listed than there theoretically should be. I've never been a fan of the idea, myself - the point of the list is to achieve consensus support, and "honorable mentions" are by definition works that have failed to do that.

But anyway, for the sake of completeness here's a list of works that got 2, 3, or 4 nominations in round 14:

*4 nominations*
Busnois: In hydraulis
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Buxtehude: Te Deum laudamus
Dufay: Ecclesie militantis
Dufay: Resvellies vous
Gabrieli G: Canzoni e Sonate
Gombert: Missa Media vita
Janequin: Les cris de Paris
Lully: Atys
Obrecht: Missa Malheur me bat
Ortiz: Trattado de glosas
Schein: Banchetto Musicale
Titelouze: Hymnes de l'Église pour toucher sur l'orgue, avec les fugues et recherches sur leur plain-chant
Walther von der Vogelweide: Under der linden

*3 nominations:*
Cavalli: Il Giasone
Demantius: St John Passion
Farina: Capriccio stravagante
Grigny: Premier livre d'orgue
Guerrero: Ave virgo sanctissima
Holborne: Pavans, Galliards and Almains
Lully: Te Deum
Marenzio: Madrigali a quattro voci
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 7
Ockeghem: Missa Fors seulement
Palestrina: Miss Brevis
Scheidt: Ludi Musici
Schmelzer: Sonatae unarum fidium

*2 nominations:*
Abelard: Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan 'Dolorum solatium'
Anon: Laudario di Cortona (Venite a laudare, Stella nuova...)
Arcadelt: Il bianco e dolce cigno
Bull: Fantasia in D
Byrd: Cantiones sacrae
Byrd: Songs of Sundry Natures
Couperin, L: Organ music
Dunstable: Missa Rex seculorum
Fayrfax: Missa O quam glorifica
Galilei, V: Libro d'intavolature di liuto
Hume: Captain Humes Poeticall Musicke
Isaac: Innsbruck, ich muss dich lassen
Jaufré Rudel: Lanquan li jorn 
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Josquin: Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi
Lobo, A: Versa est in luctum
Marini: Le lagrime d'Erminia
Monteverdi: Madrigals, Book 6
Mudarra: Fantasia No.10 (Fantasia que contrahaze la harpa en la manera de Ludovico Obras para Guitarra)
Narváez: Los seys libros del delphín
Praetorius, M: Christ, unser Herr, zum Jordan kam (from Polyhymnia caduceatrix)
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away
Scheidemann: Organ works
Sermisy: Chansons (Tant que vivray...)
Torelli: Concerti musicali, op.6
Tye: Missa Euge bone
Walther: Hortulus Chelicus
White: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Willaert: Missa Mente tota


----------



## mmsbls

Nereffid, Thanks so much for facilitating this list. I have added the list to our TC Top Recommended thread. If anyone sees something wrong or incomplete about that posting, please let me know.


----------

